# Feminously Gendered Feline Hivemind Thread



## Angel Tarragon

Rabble away to your hearts content.


----------



## Kemrain

This doesn't help at all! You're gonna get one of these threads closed, you catty bugger!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

At least you're amused. Am I your muse? You seem to be amused a lot around me.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> At least you're amused. Am I your muse? You seem to be amused a lot around me.



 What can I say, you're a funny guy.

That and half the tings I *do* come up to sig with wouldn't be appropriate.

- Kemrain the Suggestive.


----------



## diaglo

what's new pussycat?


----------



## Kemrain

diaglo said:
			
		

> what's new pussycat?



 Rawr..

- Kemrain the Unsure Who Diaglo is Hitting On.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What can I say, you're a funny guy.



My family can vouch for that as well.



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> That and half the tings I *do* come up to sig with wouldn't be appropriate.



My, my, my.



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Suggestive.



What are you suggesting?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

diaglo said:
			
		

> what's new pussycat?




<gives Diaglo a stroll by tailing>

mew.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rawr..
> 
> - Kemrain the Unsure Who Diaglo is Hitting On.



  :\


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are you suggesting?



That you reply to the unofficial hiveminf slash thread. DC 19 Will save, and I've got 2 more today, if you make it.

- Kemrain the [Evil]


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That and half the tings I *do* come up to sig with wouldn't be appropriate.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive.



Can we have details?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That you reply to the unofficial hiveminf slash thread. DC 19 Will save, and I've got 2 more today, if you make it.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil]



Made my save. I'll continue to post here today, thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can we have details?



Yes, details, juicy details.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Made my save. I'll continue to post here today, thanks.



 You should post in the Hivemind Slash thread. It would be fun. DC 19 will save, please.

- Kemrain the 1 More Per Day.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can we have details?





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, details, juicy details.



 Well, Eric's Grandma would gut me like a pig if I did, so, let's just leave it up to your wonderful imagination.

- Kemrain the Afraid of 'Dat Lady.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You should post in the Hivemind Slash thread. It would be fun. DC 19 will save, please.
> 
> - Kemrain the 1 More Per Day.



Made my save. I like this hivemind, it seems to be catching on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, Eric's Grandma would gut me like a pig if I did, so, let's just leave it up to your wonderful imagination.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of 'Dat Lady.



Okay then, we'll leave it in your imagination!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Made my save. I'll continue to post here today, thanks.



You have to roll where everyone can see it, so we know you didn't cheat.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, Eric's Grandma would gut me like a pig if I did, so, let's just leave it up to your wonderful imagination.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of 'Dat Lady.



Oh, no hints at least?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have to roll where everyone can see it, so we know you didn't cheat.



Doesn't matter. I'm not posting there. So isn't it fairly obvious?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, no hints at least?



Nope. No hints. Her imagination must be quite livid, errrr......vivid!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Made my save. I like this hivemind, it seems to be catching on.



 Would a Charm Person work? I have 3 of those per day, too. DC 17.

- Kemrain the [Evil]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Would a Charm Person work? I have 3 of those per day, too. DC 17.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil]



For all intents and purposes I have elven blood. So I get a bonus to resist that. 

<shew>

I like my hivemind, thanks!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope. No hints. Her imagination must be quite livid, errrr......vivid!



 Both are accurate...

- Kemrain the Vividly Livid.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> For all intents and purposes I have elven blood. So I get a bonus to resist that.
> 
> <shew>
> 
> I like my hivemind, thanks!



 Ok, ok, just make 2 more at 17 and another Suggestion at 19. You're stitisticcally likely to fail at least one. Your will save can't be *that* high. Besides, it's make me happy.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Both are accurate...
> 
> - Kemrain the Vividly Livid.



What the?    

You... ye... yo... ehm... can't spo... spae... speak.

<screams>

Ahhhhhhh, much better.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have to roll where everyone can see it, so we know you didn't cheat.



 Good point. You cheating, kittyboy?

- Kemrain the Wonderin'.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Vividly Livid.



I can agree with that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, just make 2 more at 17 and another Suggestion at 19. You're stitisticcally likely to fail at least one. Your will save can't be *that* high. Besides, it's make me happy.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].



Not necessarily.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good point. You cheating, kittyboy?
> 
> - Kemrain the Wonderin'.



Well, Fru makes a good point.  Must've passed.

A one will be rolled eventually, though...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good point. You cheating, kittyboy?
> 
> - Kemrain the Wonderin'.



Nope. I just prefer my hivemind, thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope. I just prefer my hivemind, thanks.



There is no "my hivemind."  There is only one collective hivemind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can agree with that.



Wow. Thats quite intere.......<ahem> interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There is no "my hivemind."  There is only one collective hivemind.



If you say so.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow. Thats quite intere.......<ahem> interesting.



 Did I miss a joke?

- Kemrain the Clueless.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Maybe. Maybe not. Right. Or is it wrong? Is it up? Or down? Maybe to the right or left? Perhaps I'm rambling? Maybe I've been abducted? Oooooh, pretty lights.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe. Maybe not. Right. Or is it wrong? Is it up? Or down? Maybe to the right or left? Perhaps I'm rambling? Maybe I've been abducted? Oooooh, pretty lights.



 Maybe I'm not the only one with crack...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What crack? The one in the ceiling? The one in the sidewalk? The one in my head? The one in my head or the one in the middle of Ravenloft? Bad, bad crack. 

Gradually. Shifting. Eternally.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What crack? The one in the ceiling? The one in the sidewalk? The one in my head? The one in my head or the one in the middle of Ravenloft? Bad, bad crack.
> 
> Gradually. Shifting. Eternally.



 This isn't a safe place to talk about cracksi n your body, Kittyboy.

Though I do recieve email.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay sweetie pie. 

Pie. Well, I haven't had breakfast yet.

<wanders into the kitchen to grap a slice>


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay sweetie pie.
> 
> Pie. Well, I haven't had breakfast yet.
> 
> <wanders into the kitchen to grap a slice>



Grap a slice? You need to grapple your pies? Is it an eldritch tentacled horrorberry pie?

Yum. Squamous.

- Ia Ia! Kemrain Fthagn!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yeah, had to grapple it. It's been devoured by my gibbering mouth. 

<yum.>


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, other thread is officially closed.


----------



## megamania

A new Hivemind.


How goes things?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, other thread is officially closed.



 Oh, pooh.  Oh well. I liked how it ended, and it got this one to 2 pages in a few minutes.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Kemrain

megamania said:
			
		

> A new Hivemind.
> 
> 
> How goes things?



 They go. Thingly. It's what they do. Well, when they aren't doing other things.

- Kemrain the Ambiguous.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> A new Hivemind.
> 
> 
> How goes things?



Hivemindishly?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, pooh.  Oh well. I liked how it ended, and it got this one to 2 pages in a few minutes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.



First page 2!  Then the world!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, pooh.  Oh well. I liked how it ended, and it got this one to 2 pages in a few minutes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.



It my lot in life to see others pleased, before I am. Ah, well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hivemindishly?



Very hivemindishly. Psionically hiveminded.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It my lot in life to see others pleased, before I am. Ah, well.



 Better than to see others suffer.

- Kemrain the "Unless You're a Sadist."


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Very hivemindishly. Psionically hiveminded.



 Don't go into Psionics, you might summon Rysti.

- Kemrain the Anti-Psionic.


----------



## megamania

No jedi-mindtricks allowed!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Better than to see others suffer.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Unless You're a Sadist."



Not a sadist, but a Sadi Knight!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't go into Psionics, you might summon Rysti.
> 
> - Kemrain the Anti-Psionic.



Let Rystil come! I like Rystil!


----------



## Kemrain

megamania said:
			
		

> No jedi-mindtricks allowed!



 Affect Mind is perfectly acceptable. Control, Sense and Alter are all accepted forms of coolness.

- Kemrain the Force Adept.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How about the Arcanously or Divinely Hiveminded?


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, time for me to go have food.  C'y'all!


----------



## megamania

=waves hand by me=

okay....mindtricks are allowed


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Let Rystil come! I like Rystil!



 Rysti is cool, I guess. Yeah. But he posts SO fast...

- Kemrain the Too Slow for Rysti.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How about the Arcanously or Divinely Hiveminded?



 Wouldn't it be Arcanicly?

- Kermain the Unsure.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How about the Arcanously or Divinely Hiveminded?




what of pantomime


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Affect Mind is perfectly acceptable. Control, Sense and Alter are all accepted forms of coolness.
> 
> - Kemrain the Force Adept.



Coolness begets coolness. Coll is to cool. You're out of touch. I'm out of my head when you're out of touch!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, time for me to go have food.  C'y'all!



 Eat something yummy, JDiv.

- Kemrain the Full.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> what of pantomime



eh?


----------



## megamania

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rysti is cool, I guess. Yeah. But he posts SO fast...
> 
> - Kemrain the Too Slow for Rysti.




darn MIT computers.....


----------



## Kemrain

megamania said:
			
		

> what of pantomime



 No, no, stop it, stop it.. none of that here.

- Kemrain the Anti-Mime!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Eat something yummy, JDiv.
> 
> - Kemrain the Full.



Did you grapple a slice of pie too?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, no, stop it, stop it.. none of that here.
> 
> - Kemrain the Anti-Mime!



How about a Land Mime?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How about a Land Mime?



 Only if it explodes lividly.

- Kemrain the Vocab Worded.


----------



## megamania

no sound explosion........


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<smiles and hugs everyone here>
    Livid, baby!


----------



## Kemrain

megamania said:
			
		

> no sound explosion........



 In space, no one can hear you explode.

- Kemrain the Alien.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In space, no one can hear you explode.
> 
> - Kemrain the Alien.



What if you implode?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What if you implode?



 Ask Ren and Stimpy.

- Kemrain the Spumco Employee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ask Ren and Stimpy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Spumco Employee.



What is Spumco?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is Spumco?



 Ask Ren and Stimpy.

- Kemrain the Repeditive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Awww, cute. 

<Bursts into a smile>

       


What a great day to be alive!


----------



## Evilhalfling

anybody else thin the CIA director form Alias looks like a cat? 
and would make a better catwoman than whatshername? 

both my wife and I were admirring her last night. 
we were trying to guess if she had asian features mixed into her heritage or not.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Awww, cute.
> 
> <Bursts into a smile>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great day to be alive!



 Indeed it is. Today I will go home and RP for hours on end with my boyfriend. I will buy illegal goods in Grensha, talk to the Archmage that married my adopted sister (I performed the cerimony myself), and maybe even get some divination to help find some long-lost family.

I will also smash my feet into the bottom of my chair and hurt myself foolishly.  Oh, that should be past tense. OOW! Frickin chair!

- Kemrain the Wounded.


----------



## Kemrain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> anybody else thin the CIA director form Alias looks like a cat?
> and would make a better catwoman than whatshername?
> 
> both my wife and I were admirring her last night.
> we were trying to guess if she had asian features mixed into her heritage or not.



 Sounds sexy.

- Kemrain the Purring.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Indeed it is. Today I will go home and RP for hours on end with my boyfriend. I will buy illegal goods in Grensha, talk to the Archmage that married my adopted sister (I performed the cerimony myself), and maybe even get some divination to help find some long-lost family.
> 
> I will also smash my feet into the bottom of my chair and hurt myself foolishly. Oh, that should be past tense. OOW! Frickin chair!
> 
> - Kemrain the Wounded.



oah. Here, let me tend to that.

<cares for Kemrains wound>

You should feel better soon.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sounds sexy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Purring.




very  
a good evening all and all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> very
> a good evening all and all.



A very good evening.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> oah. Here, let me tend to that.
> 
> <cares for Kemrains wound>
> 
> You should feel better soon.



 I'm ok. I must remember, though, that metal is harder than bone, and that I don't have DR 10/Cold Iron or Good.

- Kemrain the Recovering.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm ok. I must remember, though, that metal is harder than bone, and that I don't have DR 10/Cold Iron or Good.
> 
> - Kemrain the Recovering.



Kemrain!  Don't forget that metal is harder than bone, and that you don't have DR 10/Cold Iron or Good.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain!  Don't forget that metal is harder than bone, and that you don't have DR 10/Cold Iron or Good.




but blood is thicker than water. 
and the thigh one is connected to the ankle bone.


----------



## Jdvn1

Doesn't that depend on the water?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

What about kool-aide is blood thicker then kool-aide?  And how do you tell if it's red kool-aide?


----------



## Kemrain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What about kool-aide is blood thicker then kool-aide?  And how do you tell if it's red kool-aide?



 Kool-Aid actually tastes *more* metallic than blood. That's how.

- Kemrain the Freeze Dried Monkey.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain!  Don't forget that metal is harder than bone, and that you don't have DR 10/Cold Iron or Good.



 Oh! Hay, thanks! I totally forgot, man.

- Kemrain the Dim.


----------



## Kemrain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> but blood is thicker than water.
> and the thigh one is connected to the ankle bone.



 You must have short legs...

Oh, right, halfling.

I didn't realise Halflings are so short because they don't have knees.

- Kemrain the Anatomtic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What about kool-aide is blood thicker then kool-aide?  And how do you tell if it's red kool-aide?



What about _Mr._ Kool-Aide?  His blood is a mixture of water and sugar.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What about _Mr._ Kool-Aide?  His blood is a mixture of water and sugar.



 C'mon, JDiv.. Everyone knows that the Kool-Aide guy's 'blood' isn't actually blood, but a functioning slurry of his internal organs.  Very blood-like, but not blood.

How do you think it clings to the inside of his ptcher, hmm?

- Kemrain the Icky.


----------



## Jdvn1

You're saying he has organs but no blood?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're saying he has organs but no blood?



 Obviously!

- Kemrain the "More ORgans Means More Human."


----------



## Jdvn1

Your obfuscated logic intrigues me...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your obfuscated logic intrigues me...



 Yes.. Logic.. Obfuscation.. Yeees..

- Kemrain the Logically Obfuscated.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Just an off-topic (as if such a thing exists in the Hivemind).. 
I'm currently stuck at the Apple store getting my Sister's computer fixed, and hope to get home soon. Fun fun, eh?

Colin "Kemrain is probably mad at me for not being online" Davis


----------



## Jdvn1

The apple store?  I hope it's a fruitstand.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The apple store?  I hope it's a fruitstand.



Do you need some fresh fruit?


----------



## Jdvn1

Actually, yes, I'm rather hungry.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

We have doughnuts here, or some coffee.. There's a nice Gloria' Jean's here, next to a starbucks, Dunkin Doughnuts, and a Japanese place.

Colin "Hrmm.. Maybe food IS good" Davis


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<hands JDvin1 a red apple, a green apple, a banana, a peach and tomato.>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

e1ven said:
			
		

> We have doughnuts here, or some coffee.. There's a nice Gloria' Jean's here, next to a starbucks, Dunkin Doughnuts, and a Japanese place.
> 
> Colin "Hrmm.. Maybe food IS good" Davis



Mmmmmm, Donuts.....wait aminute, those are what got me into trouble last time....D'OH!


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Just an off-topic (as if such a thing exists in the Hivemind)..
> I'm currently stuck at the Apple store getting my Sister's computer fixed, and hope to get home soon. Fun fun, eh?
> 
> Colin "Kemrain is probably mad at me for not being online" Davis



 So I noticed. Yer mum said so. TURN ON YOUR PHONE YOU DOLT! Gah!

Why have a cellphone if not for me to be able to nagyou 24/7?

- Kemrain the Mad Mad Mad Mad.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm, Donuts.....wait aminute, those are what got me into trouble last time....D'OH!



 I dodn't know cats liked donuts...

No wonder mine's so bloated. She's getting a no-doughnut diet now!

Oh, and Col, it's Dunkin' Donuts, and they sell Doughnuts.

- Kemrain the Percise.


----------



## Kemrain

w00t! 2201 2203 posts. Hee!

- Kemrain the "Must Obey Taco Man!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dodn't know cats liked donuts...
> 
> No wonder mine's so bloated. She's getting a no-doughnut diet now!
> 
> Oh, and Col, it's Dunkin' Donuts, and they sell Doughnuts.
> 
> - Kemrain the Percise.



When I was younger my Dad and I would go to Dunkin' Donuts every Saturday (or was it Sunday?) and buy a bunch of Jelly Donuts. He'd sing me the Jelly Donut song on the way back to the house.


----------



## Kemrain

I don't know whether to be awed by sheer cuteness, or violently ill. Your dad didn't seem to have your nutritional needs in mind, but it sounds like he loves ya.

Wish my dad would do things with me.  Lame-o good fer nothing junkass dad...

- Kemrain the Gripey.


----------



## Kemrain

Col, I've been working on the Wiki, adding in some folks. Hit Baradell and Erin. If you're coming back from the Rockingfish mall any time soon, could you pick me up lunch? I'm all alone here with no food.

- Kemrain the Hungry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

His love only lasted until I hit Middle School. It was about that time that he started hitting the bottle and beating me, but never in the presence of my mother and threatened to beat the living hell out of bme if I ever told my mom that he was beating me. 

Thankfully, he has been dry for about nine years and is making an attempt to try to be more caring for me ann my mom.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The apple store?  I hope it's a fruitstand.



 They sell computers, and iPod, and the like. e1ven is a MacWhore.

- Kemrain the Pointing and Laughing.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dodn't know cats liked donuts...




My cat would kill for a Krispy Kreme.  It's terrifying.

((Hello, Hive!))


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to the hive QD!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They sell computers, and iPod, and the like. e1ven is a MacWhore.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pointing and Laughing.



I despise macs with a passion.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> His love only lasted until I hit Middle School. It was about that time that he started hitting the bottle and beating me, but never in the presence of my mother and threatened to beat the living hell out of bme if I ever told my mom that he was beating me.
> 
> Thankfully, he has been dry for about nine years and is making an attempt to try to be more caring for me ann my mom.



 I'm sorry he was abusive, and I'm glad he's getting better. That blows. I'd rather have my dad leave my life than hit me. Eight, Kittyboy..

- Kemrain the 8.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I despise macs with a passion.



 5?

- Kemrain the Inquisitive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm sorry he was abusive, and I'm glad he's getting better. That blows. I'd rather have my dad leave my life than hit me. Eight, Kittyboy..
> 
> - Kemrain the 8.



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Welcome to the hive QD!



 *grins and waves*  Guess what: it's Friday!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> His love only lasted until I hit Middle School. It was about that time that he started hitting the bottle and beating me, but never in the presence of my mother and threatened to beat the living hell out of bme if I ever told my mom that he was beating me.
> 
> Thankfully, he has been dry for about nine years and is making an attempt to try to be more caring for me ann my mom.




I know what it's like, Frukathka... all too well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 5?
> 
> - Kemrain the Inquisitive.



The first computer in the family wat a Mac II LE ('91), it had so many issues, that after a year, my dad got sick of hearing me gripe about it so my parents bought me my first PC many years later (96). My second computer I am paying off to them, albeit slowly is _way_ more powerful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *grins and waves*  Guess what: it's Friday!



Yippee!

<spins 360 degrees twice> I'll be 29 in *TWO* days!


----------



## Kemrain

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *grins and waves*  Guess what: it's Friday!



 So my calendar tells me. I get to not get up tomorrow. Hooray.

- Kemrain the La..z...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I get to be lazy everyday!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The first computer in the family wat a Mac II LE ('91), it had so many issues, that after a year, my dad got sick of hearing me gripe about it so my parents bought me my first PC many years later (96). My second computer I am paying off to them, albeit slowly is _way_ more powerful.



 There's some difference between a Powerbook and a Mac II LE. For ine thing, OSX is Unix.

- Kemrain the Mac Toleratrix.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's some difference between a Powerbook and a Mac II LE. For ine thing, OSX is Unix.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mac Toleratrix.



Wow! I learned something today!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow! I learned something today!



It runs on Unix underneath, and is just about as adaptable as Unix. It just uses a different kind of processor. They're really not all that bad. Much easier than a PC, though I won't switch because of my games.


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yippee!
> 
> <spins 360 degrees twice> I'll be 29 in *TWO* days!



Happy pre-birthday. Now I don't need to say it in 2 days.  I'm not procrastinating, look at me!

- Kemrain the Lazy in Advance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It runs on Unix underneath, and is just about as adaptable as Unix. It just uses a different kind of processor. They're really not all that bad. Much easier than a PC, though I won't switch because of my games.



Which games are those?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yippee!
> 
> <spins 360 degrees twice> I'll be 29 in *TWO* days!



 Happy, happy birthday!  

I love birthdays... I love parties... I love presents.

I wish you excellent gifts and happiness for your day of birth!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Happy pre-birthday. Now I don't need to say it in 2 days.  I'm not procrastinating, look at me!
> 
> - Kemrain the Lazy in Advance.



Thanks!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which games are those?



 Um.. All of them?

Right now, and for the past few months I've been running with:

Temple of Elemental Evil, Splinter Cell 1 and 3, Prince of Persia, Far Cry, Doom 3, Hitman 2 and 3, Thief 1, 2 and 3....

I likes me my violence.

- Kemrain the "JDiv's a Liarface!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Happy, happy birthday!
> 
> I love birthdays... I love parties... I love presents.
> 
> I wish you excellent gifts and happiness for your day of birth!



Thanks! Well my gift (last Christmas, my birthday and this years Christmas gift) is GenCon 05, so I'm pretty stoked! Never been to a con, heck never been to _any_ con, so I'm about as happy as a dog in a hubcap factory!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks!



 Sure thing. Quite welcome.

- Kemrain the Sneaky.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks! Well my gift (last Christmas, my birthday and this years Christmas gift) is GenCon 05, so I'm pretty stoked! Never been to a con, heck never been to _any_ con, so I'm about as happy as a dog in a hubcap factory!



 Well - it's an absolute blast.    Look forward to seeing you!

*does the I can't wait for GenCon dance*  Eeee! I'm so excited!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

As an aside gift, I'm going out to dinner with my family (this includes my sister and her fiance) and seeing Episode III in addition next Saturday!


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

The thing about Macs is.. Before the year 2000, they DID suck. Badly. I mean, Sucking goat without the goat liking it bad.
They were based on a 20 year old Operating System, which barely worked at all, and ran on slow hardware.

Then, Around 2000, something interesting happened. They released a new version of the OS, Mac OS X.
Mac OS X was based on NeXTStep, one of the most advanced Operating systems out there.. I mean, NeXT was doing things in 1994 that windows STILL has a hard time with, like drag and drop of arbitrary objects, not just text.

Apple fired their entire upper management, and replaced it with NeXT people.. In effect, NeXT bought Apple, with Apple's money.

Nice deal if you can get it. But I hated the Pre OS X macintoshes.. They crashed a lot, they were slow, and they never gave me the freedom I wanted.
Now, the core of the OS is Open Source, so I can tinker with whatever I want, the machine's use XML (text files) for all their data storage, so it's easy to edit anything, and I can pull up a console to do anything I want in the Text-interface.

In short, it's a whole different machine. The only thing they have in common with the old Macs in the name, and I wish they didn't even have that. I use a NeXTstep 5 machine, that happens to call itself Macintosh.

Colin "Old Unix nut" Davis


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> As an aside gift, I'm going out to dinner with my family (this includes my sister and her fiance) and seeing Episode III in addition next Saturday!



 Not a bad gift at all.  Ep 3 wasn't bad.

/me saw it at 12:01 on the 19th.

- Kemrain the Star Wars Freak.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. All of them?
> 
> Right now, and for the past few months I've been running with:
> 
> Temple of Elemental Evil, Splinter Cell 1 and 3, Prince of Persia, Far Cry, Doom 3, Hitman 2 and 3, Thief 1, 2 and 3....
> 
> I likes me my violence.



I like shooter, simulation and RPG computer games. I'm currently playing MOO II, The Sims & Planescape: Torment on my computer.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not a bad gift at all.  Ep 3 wasn't bad.
> 
> /me saw it at 12:01 on the 19th.
> 
> - Kemrain the Star Wars Freak.



 Saw it at 12.01, as well.  In fact, I didn't go to work yesterday b/c I wanted to sleep after my late night Star Wars activities.  Delightful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not a bad gift at all.  Ep 3 wasn't bad.
> 
> /me saw it at 12:01 on the 19th.
> 
> - Kemrain the Star Wars Freak.



Definetely looking forward to seeing it. I just bought a Star Wars T at K-Mart and I intend to wear it to the movies.


----------



## Kemrain

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Saw it at 12.01, as well.  In fact, I didn't go to work yesterday b/c I wanted to sleep after my late night Star Wars activities.  Delightful.



 They succeded in what they set out to do. they made the fall of Annikin not only believable, but sympathizable, even though you know he was wrong. Good job, Lucas.

I never thought I'd say THOSE words again.

- Kemrain the Disheartened.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They succeded in what they set out to do. they made the fall of Annikin not only believable, but sympathizable, even though you know he was wrong. Good job, Lucas.
> 
> I never thought I'd say THOSE words again.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disheartened.



Cool!  Try not to reveal too much, as I am looking forward to any surprise that it may contain!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They succeded in what they set out to do. they made the fall of Annikin not only believable, but sympathizable, even though you know he was wrong. Good job, Lucas.
> 
> I never thought I'd say THOSE words again.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disheartened.



 I agree.  Aside from the horrible love scenese (to be expected) it exceeded my expectations.    I can't wait to go again!

I got goosebumps just thinking about it!

((also - Ewan McGregor as Obi Wan.. he's just so damned good looking))


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I agree.  Aside from the horrible love scenese (to be expected) it exceeded my expectations.    I can't wait to go again!
> 
> I got goosebumps just thinking about it!
> 
> ((also - Ewan McGregor as Obi Wan.. he's just so damned good looking))



I liked Orlando Bloom in Kingdom of Heaven, wielding his throbbing sword oh-so high!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cool!  Try not to reveal too much, as I am looking forward to any surprise that it may contain!



 I won't. Spoliers are teh evil. I was only saying that I thought it worked. I don't thnk that anyone doesn't at this point know what Episode 3 will be about...

- Kemrain the Dark Lord of the Sith.


----------



## Kemrain

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I agree.  Aside from the horrible love scenese (to be expected) it exceeded my expectations.    I can't wait to go again!
> 
> I got goosebumps just thinking about it!
> 
> ((also - Ewan McGregor as Obi Wan.. he's just so damned good looking))



 He is pretty hansome, yeah..

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I liked Orlando Bloom in Kingdom of Heaven, wielding his throbbing sword oh-so high!



 Orlando Bloom just doesn't do it for me.

I thik Johnny Depp is much cuter.

- Kemrain the "9th Gate."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I won't. Spoliers are teh evil. I was only saying that I thought it worked. I don't thnk that anyone doesn't at this point know what Episode 3 will be about...
> 
> - Kemrain the Dark Lord of the Sith.



Yeah, true true.....

- Frukathka, Dark Lord of the Sadith


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Orlando Bloom just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> I thik Johnny Depp is much cuter.
> 
> - Kemrain the "9th Gate."



The Ninth Gate, that is definitely a good movie. I watched a couple of nights ago on cable.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Ninth Gate, that is definitely a good movie. I watched a couple of nights ago on cable.



 I saw it on SciFi. Love that network.

- Kemrain the SciFi Freak.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I liked Orlando Bloom in Kingdom of Heaven, wielding his throbbing sword oh-so high!



 *blushes*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I thik Johnny Depp is much cuter.




He is **so** cute.  Charlie and the Cho. Factory ought to be interesting, to say the very least.

... and if it is bad, I can just stare at Johnny Depp and everything will be alright.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I saw it on SciFi. Love that network.
> 
> - Kemrain the SciFi Freak.



It was definetely great seeing it in the theatre. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> He is **so** cute.  Charlie and the Cho. Factory ought to be interesting, to say the very least.
> 
> ... and if it is bad, I can just stare at Johnny Depp and everything will be alright.



My favorite Johnny Depp movie so far is PotC.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I liked Orlando Bloom in Kingdom of Heaven, wielding his throbbing sword oh-so high!



 That's a sexual reference, isn't it? I mean, most swords don't throb...

Hmm.. Interesting item idea..

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Kemrain

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> He is **so** cute.  Charlie and the Cho. Factory ought to be interesting, to say the very least.
> 
> ... and if it is bad, I can just stare at Johnny Depp and everything will be alright.



 He's so creepy, though.. I'd love to see how he'd look crossdressing..

And if my sources are right, so would he.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's a sexual reference, isn't it? I mean, most swords don't throb...
> 
> Hmm.. Interesting item idea..
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.



Yeah, I got it from South Park (Cartman's Mom is a Dirty ****)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My favorite Johnny Depp movie so far is PotC.



 It's definately up there for me.  However, I'm going to have to say my #1 Johnny Depp flick is Fear and Loathing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He's so creepy, though.. I'd love to see how he'd look crossdressing..
> 
> And if my sources are right, so would he.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Reminds me of the Out of Towners movie with Steve Martin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> It's definately up there for me.  However, I'm going to have to say my #1 Johnny Depp flick is Fear and Loathing.



Haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## Kemrain

Hopefully e1ven will by by soon with my lunch. Breakfast.. I'm hungry..

- Kemrain the, well, Hungry!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've been snacking on Chocolates.


----------



## Kemrain

I just saw a girl walk past, couldn't have been 15, with at least a DD cup. I don't know whether to feel pity or jealousy.

People are neat. That is one of the few good parts of my job. I get to look at all sorts of people.

- Kemrain the Peoplewatcher.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been snacking on Chocolates.



 I had a Coke earlier, but no food.

Do medications count as food? Took those..

- Kemrain the Hungry.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been snacking on Chocolates.



 Now here's the question.. White, Dark, or Milk? Wich of the Superneutrals will you make enemies with?

- Kemrain the Superblase.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I just saw a girl walk past, couldn't have been 15, with at least a DD cup. I don't know whether to feel pity or jealousy.
> 
> People are neat. That is one of the few good parts of my job. I get to look at all sorts of people.
> 
> - Kemrain the Peoplewatcher.



So what do you do for a living?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Now here's the question.. White, Dark, or Milk? Wich of the Superneutrals will you make enemies with?
> 
> - Kemrain the Superblase.



Dark. Yesterday I ate a third of a small loaf of Chocolate poundcake, which tasted a bit like rumcake, even though there was no rum in it.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what do you do for a living?



 I keep a chair toasty warm.

I'm an information specialist at a rest stop on the highweay. I give out directions and maps and things.

I also surf EN World ALL day. I love DSL.

- Kemrain the Payed to Put Up with Idiots.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Definitely sounds cushy. And fun. 

- Frukathka the Jealous.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Definitely sounds cushy. And fun.
> 
> - Frukathka the Jealous.



 It's not bad. the pay blows, and some of my coworkers are about as sharp as beachballs, but.. It's not so bad.

And yes, the chair is a bit cushy.

- Kemrain the Seated.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I keep a chair toasty warm.
> 
> I'm an information specialist at a rest stop on the highweay. I give out directions and maps and things.
> 
> I also surf EN World ALL day. I love DSL.
> 
> - Kemrain the Payed to Put Up with Idiots.



 That is **quite** the job.  Most excellent.

*offers Kemrain some wheat thins*  They're not much, but they've gotten me through the afternoon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <hands JDvin1 a red apple, a green apple, a banana, a peach and tomato.>



Thank you kindly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> w00t! 2201 2203 posts. Hee!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Must Obey Taco Man!"



Whee!  6520!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Col, I've been working on the Wiki, adding in some folks. Hit Baradell and Erin. If you're coming back from the Rockingfish mall any time soon, could you pick me up lunch? I'm all alone here with no food.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hungry.



The Wiki?  What, what, the wiki?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> His love only lasted until I hit Middle School. It was about that time that he started hitting the bottle and beating me, but never in the presence of my mother and threatened to beat the living hell out of bme if I ever told my mom that he was beating me.
> 
> Thankfully, he has been dry for about nine years and is making an attempt to try to be more caring for me ann my mom.



Glad to hear things are better now, at least.  Doesn't make the past less horrible, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They sell computers, and iPod, and the like. e1ven is a MacWhore.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pointing and Laughing.



Poor, poor e1ven.  When will they learn?

I'm just biased, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> My cat would kill for a Krispy Kreme.  It's terrifying.
> 
> ((Hello, Hive!))



... Literally?  Hiya!


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *grins and waves*  Guess what: it's Friday!



... Wait, what?  Are you sure?!

Can't wait until I finish my errands today!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yippee!
> 
> <spins 360 degrees twice> I'll be 29 in *TWO* days!



Sounds like a premise for a movie.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. All of them?
> 
> Right now, and for the past few months I've been running with:
> 
> Temple of Elemental Evil, Splinter Cell 1 and 3, Prince of Persia, Far Cry, Doom 3, Hitman 2 and 3, Thief 1, 2 and 3....
> 
> I likes me my violence.



Something seemed out of place with this post and I couldn't place my finger on it... then I realized there's no custom signature. :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks! Well my gift (last Christmas, my birthday and this years Christmas gift) is GenCon 05, so I'm pretty stoked! Never been to a con, heck never been to _any_ con, so I'm about as happy as a dog in a hubcap factory!



I went to a deaf convention the other day.  Not quite the same.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like shooter, simulation and RPG computer games. I'm currently playing MOO II, The Sims & Planescape: Torment on my computer.



I'm awesome at 1st person shooter games.  I'm a force to be reckoned with at Counter Strike.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I agree.  Aside from the horrible love scenese (to be expected) it exceeded my expectations.    I can't wait to go again!
> 
> I got goosebumps just thinking about it!
> 
> ((also - Ewan McGregor as Obi Wan.. he's just so damned good looking))



Whereas I was muchly disappointed.  Maybe it's because Ewan McGregor doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I liked Orlando Bloom in Kingdom of Heaven, wielding his throbbing sword oh-so high!



Now _that_ movie I liked.  I don't know about a throbing sword, though...


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Ninth Gate, that is definitely a good movie. I watched a couple of nights ago on cable.



Personally, I liked the book _much_ better.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I just saw a girl walk past, couldn't have been 15, with at least a DD cup. I don't know whether to feel pity or jealousy.
> 
> People are neat. That is one of the few good parts of my job. I get to look at all sorts of people.
> 
> - Kemrain the Peoplewatcher.



Yes, some people call that "stalker."


----------



## Kemrain

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> That is **quite** the job.  Most excellent.
> 
> *offers Kemrain some wheat thins*  They're not much, but they've gotten me through the afternoon.



 Thanks, but he finally showed up. I got McDonalds Goodness and an icecream bar.  Whee.

- Kemrain the Feeling Fat.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dark. Yesterday I ate a third of a small loaf of Chocolate poundcake, which tasted a bit like rumcake, even though there was no rum in it.



Good answer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I keep a chair toasty warm.
> 
> I'm an information specialist at a rest stop on the highweay. I give out directions and maps and things.
> 
> I also surf EN World ALL day. I love DSL.
> 
> - Kemrain the Payed to Put Up with Idiots.



"Information Specialist"?  Fancy title.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oookay.  I caught up.  And, boy, did I break Kemrain's rule.


----------



## Darkness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My favorite Johnny Depp movie so far is PotC.



 Yeah. Can't currently recall one I liked better, at least.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Something seemed out of place with this post and I couldn't place my finger on it... then I realized there's no custom signature. :\



 I don't know what you're talking about!

- Kemrain the Robot Devil.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The Wiki?  What, what, the wiki?



 My Wiki for the Alsatia d20 Fantasy game. It's "teh roxxorz."

- Kemrain the Wikiatrix.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Information Specialist"?  Fancy title.



 You know it, Bucko!

- Kemrain the Fancypants.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about!
> 
> - Kemrain the Robot Devil.



Gracious.  I guess I was wrong.  What a Liarface am I.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My Wiki for the Alsatia d20 Fantasy game. It's "teh roxxorz."
> 
> - Kemrain the Wikiatrix.



Link me up, Scotty!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You know it, Bucko!
> 
> - Kemrain the Fancypants.



What makes your pants so fancy, exactly?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Link me up, Scotty!



 To be honest, I can't remember anymore if you have to be logged in to view, and if we let people log in, but, you'll be a fine guineapig!

Do not click on this link unless you have far too much free time.

- Kemrain the Wiki'd.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What makes your pants so fancy, exactly?



 Jhonen Vasquez.

- Kemrain the Homicidal Maniac.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> To be honest, I can't remember anymore if you have to be logged in to view, and if we let people log in, but, you'll be a fine guineapig!
> 
> Do not lick on this link unless you have far too much free time.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wiki'd.



It does indeed work.  Coolness!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Jhonen Vasquez.
> 
> - Kemrain the Homicidal Maniac.



... I worry.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Link me up, Scotty!



 My Wiki is really poorly organized and put together very hackishly, but it's home to my game, and has a lot of important information in there. Please don't go around editing things, as that would be a big hassle to fix. But feel free to look it over. It's odd.

- Kemrain the Only a Little Worried.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It does indeed work.  Coolness!



 I'm glad you like it. I'm consitering taking the link down. I'm very protective of my poor easily abused Wiki.

- Kemrain the Overprotective.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My Wiki is really poorly organized and put together very hackishly, but it's home to my game, and has a lot of important information in there. Please don't go around editing things, as that would be a big hassle to fix. But feel free to look it over. It's odd.
> 
> - Kemrain the Only a Little Worried.



 Oh, I wouldn't edit things... unless I saw some grammar thing that really annoyed me.  I have no reason to play with a setting that isn't mine, though.

Melissa Corinth is your character?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I worry.



 What, you worry?

- Kemrain the daM


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm glad you like it. I'm consitering taking the link down. I'm very protective of my poor easily abused Wiki.
> 
> - Kemrain the Overprotective.



Your call.  If you're worried about it, take it down.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I wouldn't edit things... unless I saw some grammar thing that really annoyed me.  I have no reason to play with a setting that isn't mine, though.
> 
> Melissa Corinth is your character?



 She is. And as you can see, I'm very anal about everything except for her mainpage.

- Kemrain the SO Embarrassed!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What, you worry?
> 
> - Kemrain the daM



Being a homicidal maniac is not recommended by nine out of ten doctors.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your call.  If you're worried about it, take it down.



 You have the link, that's all I really wanted. I think I will. I can always put it up in another limited edition special release platinum edition.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Being a homicidal maniac is not recommended by nine out of ten doctors.



 But.. Nailbunny said...

- Kemrain the Crazy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> She is. And as you can see, I'm very anal about everything except for her mainpage.
> 
> - Kemrain the SO Embarrassed!



And even that... pretty neat, though.  Not a lot of people go into that much detail.  Is it possible to save the Wiki so that you have something to a restore point?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You have the link, that's all I really wanted. I think I will. I can always put it up in another limited edition special release platinum edition.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Wow, cool!  With bonus tracks?

I have a tiny bit of webspace which would hold all of the text, if you want.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And even that... pretty neat, though.  Not a lot of people go into that much detail.  Is it possible to save the Wiki so that you have something to a restore point?



 Wikis are automatically saved, and every change you make, ever, is catologed along with the IP of who made the change, the time and date, and each character you changed.

 Wikis rock.

- Kemrain the Wikifan.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But.. Nailbunny said...
> 
> - Kemrain the Crazy.



Nailbunny would be the tenth doctor.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wikis are automatically saved, and every change you make, ever, is catologed along with the IP of who made the change, the time and date, and each character you changed.
> 
> Wikis rock.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wikifan.



Oh, huh.  So if someone did change stuff, it wouldn't be _that_ big a deal, right?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, cool!  With bonus tracks?
> 
> I have a tiny bit of webspace which would hold all of the text, if you want.



 There *might* be bonus tracks, hidden at the very back of the disk, after enough blank 1 second racks to bump the bonus up to track 99.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, huh.  So if someone did change stuff, it wouldn't be _that_ big a deal, right?



TYeah, it saves eeryhting, so if you erased every page, anyone could simply restore them to a previous edit. And only Admins can delete things, and even those are saved. It would just be a hassle.

JDiv, if you do notie any grammar type things, feel free to edit them. I'm being foolish. I know you wouldn't be a dick. Yer pretty cool.

- Kemrain the Triple-Backed-Up, Even if You Did...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nailbunny would be the tenth doctor.



 He *would*, would he?! That naughty bunny...

- Kemrain the Happy Noodle Being.


----------



## Kemrain

Oh, hell! I'm at 3.1 posts per day! When did that happen!?

- Kemrain the Astounded.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There *might* be bonus tracks, hidden at the very back of the disk, after enough blank 1 second racks to bump the bonus up to track 99.
> 
> TYeah, it saves eeryhting, so if you erased every page, anyone could simply restore them to a previous edit. And only Admins can delete things, and even those are saved. It would just be a hassle.
> 
> - Kemrain the Triple-Backed-Up.



I hate those black 1-second tracks.  Bleh.

I should update my wiki much more often, then...

And I find it amusing that you mentioned "Unmentionables."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He *would*, would he?! That naughty bunny...
> 
> - Kemrain the Happy Noodle Being.



I like bunnies. They are just so cute. We have a wild rabbit in the neighborhodd that visits our back yard and keeps our [indoor] cat busy for about ten minutes.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I hate those black 1-second tracks.  Bleh.
> 
> I should update my wiki much more often, then...
> 
> And I find it amusing that you mentioned "Unmentionables."



 You *need* to mention unmentionables! How else could they be unmetnionable? I mean, really...

Heee!

- Kemrain the Unmentionable.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He *would*, would he?! That naughty bunny...
> 
> - Kemrain the Happy Noodle Being.



I think he's not formally a doctor, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like bunnies. They are just so cute. We have a wild rabbit in the neighborhodd that visits our back yard and keeps our [indoor] cat busy for about ten minutes.



 If you like bunnies, you would be distrubed by Nailbunny.

- Kemrain the Saying No More.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, hell! I'm at 3.1 posts per day! When did that happen!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Astounded.



Just now?

It happens, y'know.  I'm at something much higher than 3.1, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think he's not formally a doctor, though.



 I *hope* not.. Being dead should put an end to that..

then again, being dead.. and a rabbit, for that matter.. should keep him from talking...

Oh well...

- Kemrain the Nny Fan.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like bunnies. They are just so cute. We have a wild rabbit in the neighborhodd that visits our back yard and keeps our [indoor] cat busy for about ten minutes.



Most bunnies are cute.  The uncute ones are just _scary_.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you like bunnies, you would be distrubed by Nailbunny.
> 
> - Kemrain the Saying No More.



Just the name of it makes me raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You *need* to mention unmentionables! How else could they be unmetnionable? I mean, really...
> 
> Heee!
> 
> - Kemrain the Unmentionable.



... You're an unmentionable?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I *hope* not.. Being dead should put an end to that..
> 
> then again, being dead.. and a rabbit, for that matter.. should keep him from talking...
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> - Kemrain the Nny Fan.



I guess you don't see a lot of undead bunny doctors?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess you don't see a lot of undead bunny doctors?



Undead Bunny Doctors?


----------



## Kemrain

So, JDiv, you can actually navigate around and figure some things out from the Wiki?

The Timeline starts DEEP into the game, unfortunately. The Wiki is about 3 years younger than the game, at this point.

You get to see all our crazy houserules, too. Neat!

- Kemrain the Exhibitionist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Undead Bunny Doctors?



Is there an echo in the building?!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, JDiv, you can actually navigate around and figure some things out from the Wiki?
> 
> The Timeline starts DEEP into the game, unfortunately. The Wiki is about 3 years younger than the game, at this point.
> 
> You get to see all our crazy houserules, too. Neat!
> 
> - Kemrain the Exhibitionist.



I've been reading about some of the characters, actually.  The rest might not make sense.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvin1 said:
			
		

> Is there an echo in the building?!



Maybe.

<whistles>


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Div said:
			
		

> ... You're an unmentionable?



Not AN, I AM unmentionable.

It isn't obvious?

- the Unmentionable.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe.
> 
> <whistles>



You know a duck's quack does make an echo.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you like bunnies, you would be distrubed by Nailbunny.
> 
> - Kemrain the Saying No More.



 I haven't thought about Nailbunny in quite some time... would have to do some digging to find my scattered copies of that comic book...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not AN, I AM unmentionable.
> 
> It isn't obvious?
> 
> - the Unmentionable.



I mentioned you to my mom the other day, so I don't think that that statement is true.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You know a duck's quack does make an echo.



 I learned that on Myth Busters somewhat recently.  Good show.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've been reading about some of the characters, actually.  The rest might not make sense.



 Neat. Wish I could see what you were looking at...  It's woefully incomplete. e1ven needs to go through the "Wanted pages" page and add things to the wiki, and fill in stub entereis.  It'll totally rock, someday.

- Kemrain the Joyus.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not AN, I AM unmentionable.
> 
> It isn't obvious?
> 
> - the Unmentionable.



Oh, sorry, Kemr-- um... ambiguous unemtionable thing that I can't mention.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You know a duck's quack does make an echo.



I'm not a duck.

Although I do sound like one when I sneeze.


----------



## Kemrain

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I haven't thought about Nailbunny in quite some time... would have to do some digging to find my scattered copies of that comic book...



 Somebody gets the reference! Yess!

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Ninth Gate, that is definitely a good movie. I watched a couple of nights ago on cable.




I watched in the theater -my groups question of the evening was "How did they fit 10 pounds of suck into a 2 hour movie?"

My wife's conclusion was not enough shirtless depp.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, Kemr-- um... ambiguous unemtionable thing that I can't mention.



 Hee!

- Kemrain the Mentionable Again, For Convienience's Sake.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Neat. Wish I could see what you were looking at...  It's woefully incomplete. e1ven needs to go through the "Wanted pages" page and add things to the wiki, and fill in stub entereis.  It'll totally rock, someday.
> 
> - Kemrain the Joyus.



Why can't you fill in the stubs yourself?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I mentioned you to my mom the other day, so I don't think that that statement is true.



 Do I want to know what you told your mom about me?

- Kemrain the Stupid Question.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I learned that on Myth Busters somewhat recently.  Good show.



Yeah, me too.

What does it say about us that we get our information from Myth Busters?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why can't you fill in the stubs yourself?



 Lazyness?

Actually, I have Melissa's perspective down, but I don't know the characters from the GM's angle, and he'd do a much better job of it.

- Kemrain the Limited.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not a duck.
> 
> Although I do sound like one when I sneeze.



You have an amusing sneeze.  Do it!  Do it!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too.
> 
> What does it say about us that we get our information from Myth Busters?



 'Scovery channel rocks?

- Kemrian the Science Channel Fan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do I want to know what you told your mom about me?
> 
> - Kemrain the Stupid Question.



I was just telling her about what happened in Brains thread yesterday.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hee!
> 
> - Kemrain the Mentionable Again, For Convienience's Sake.



Ah, thank you.  The lack of pronouns is hard enough.


----------



## Piratecat

Jdvn, please don't write lots of one line posts just to boost your post count. That sort of pattern is why we originally didn't have the post count turned on for this forum. We'd prefer not to have to turn it off again.  

That's true for everyone else as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Lazyness?
> 
> Actually, I have Melissa's perspective down, but I don't know the characters from the GM's angle, and he'd do a much better job of it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Limited.



Well, at least, you could put in short little descriptions to that the reader (ahem) has an idea of what they are.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have an amusing sneeze.  Do it!  Do it!



 Don't do it, don't do it.. I'm too Frageelay to be sneezed upon!

Though my kitty cas the cutest little sneezes...

- Kemrain the Nothing to be Sneezed At.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Somebody gets the reference! Yess!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.



 Indeed - my brain is home to many, many obscure factoids... especially ones of a stranger nature... 

Had to think all the way back to freshman year of high school to pull out that one.  

Huzzah for Liz for she is the knower of stuff!


----------



## Jdvn1

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Jdvn, please don't write lots of one line posts just to boost your post count. That sort of pattern is why we originally didn't have the post count turned on for this forum. We'd prefer not to have to turn it off again.
> 
> That's true for everyone else as well.  Thanks!



That wasn't my intention, but in the future I'll try to put more stuff per post when I'm trying to catch up here.

Thanks!


----------



## Kemrain

Well excuse me! You're the first reader ever! We were't planning on showing *anyone*!

- Kemrain the Afraid to Admit that You're Right.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. Can't currently recall one I liked better, at least.




well to combine two subtopics 
Depp in Chocolate was my fav, but I love Mystic Realism in movies.


----------



## Kemrain

Piratecat said:
			
		

> please don't write lots of one line posts just to boost your post count. That sort of pattern is why we originally didn't have the post count turned on for this forum. We'd prefer not to have to turn it off again.
> 
> That's true for everyone else as well. Thanks!



Oh, jeese. Sorry, Pkitty.  I'll be good. Honest.

- Kemrain the Repentant, and Hoping This Post Doesn't Count as a One Liner...


----------



## Piratecat

Thanks, guys! Fewer posts with more content is what we'd like to encourage.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't do it, don't do it.. I'm too Frageelay to be sneezed upon!
> 
> Though my kitty cas the cutest little sneezes...
> 
> - Kemrain the Nothing to be Sneezed At.



Worried you'll be blown away or what?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Being a homicidal maniac is not recommended by nine out of ten doctors.




and the 10th is a serial killer? like Dr HR Horton in 1983 chicago, or jack the ripper?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Worried you'll be blown away or what?



 Well, that and snot. Not a fan of snot.

So who are you reading about? I'm dying to know!

- Kemrain the Wikified.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> and the 10th is a serial killer? like Dr HR Horton in 1983 chicago, or jack the ripper?



I was originally thinking Dr. Kevorkian, but whatever works for you.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, hell! I'm at 3.1 posts per day! When did that happen!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Astounded.




I have more ! 
does a little gloatty dance 
then looks a kermains join date a nd PC - did you lurk for a long time before taking levels in Hiver kemrain?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, that and snot. Not a fan of snot.
> 
> So who are you reading about? I'm dying to know!
> 
> - Kemrain the Wikified.



Snot stew!

Well, I was looking for characters ideas to steal -- Quinnlas is a possiblity -- but since you mentioned the rules, I decided to look at the Game Rules section.  Weapon Equality is interesting.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Snot stew!
> 
> Well, I was looking for characters ideas to steal -- Quinnlas is a possiblity -- but since you mentioned the rules, I decided to look at the Game Rules section.  Weapon Equality is interesting.



 That one is mine. I did that. I'm very proud of those rules.

I don't like Quin much, butthat's because of IC issues.

the Weapon Equality rules go hand in hand with Weapon groups.  Good stuff.

- Kemrain the Proud.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Snot stew!
> 
> Well, I was looking for characters ideas to steal -- Quinnlas is a possiblity -- but since you mentioned the rules, I decided to look at the Game Rules section.  Weapon Equality is interesting.



Take a look at the Houserules page. There's some good Feat Edits in there.  Especially to the Two Weapon Fighting line.

- Kemrain the Snotty.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That one is mine. I did that. I'm very proud of those rules.
> 
> I don't like Quin much, butthat's because of IC issues.
> 
> the Weapon Equality rules go hand in hand with Weapon groups.  Good stuff.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud.



If only there were more information on the other characters...  (ahem)

I didn't originally look at Weapon Groups since I assumed they were the same as AU or whatever, but now that I look at them, they're a little different...


----------



## Evilhalfling

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like bunnies. They are just so cute. We have a wild rabbit in the neighborhodd that visits our back yard and keeps our [indoor] cat busy for about ten minutes.




I used to have a summer job gardening with a cute coed.   Every time she would see a rabbit she would squeal - "oh look a bun bun! "then throw rocks at it as hard as possible, showing no remorse on hitting it.  I mean yes they would eat whatever plants we were working with but it was still a little creepy.   

Ill catch up eventually : )


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Take a look at the Houserules page. There's some good Feat Edits in there.  Especially to the Two Weapon Fighting line.
> 
> - Kemrain the Snotty.



... It's not called Houserules, is it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I used to have a summer job gardening with a cute coed.   Every time she would see a rabbit she would squeal - "oh look a bun bun! "then throw rocks at it as hard as possible, showing no remorse on hitting it.  I mean yes they would eat whatever plants we were working with but it was still a little creepy.
> 
> Ill catch up eventually : )



... Wow, that's just ... wow.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If only there were more information on the other characters...  (ahem)
> 
> I didn't originally look at Weapon Groups since I assumed they were the same as AU or whatever, but now that I look at them, they're a little different...



 Sorry. I've been working on the wiki, but the NPC's are hard for a player to write accurate information about, and I don'tthink I should ever write info on another player's character, so that leaves me rules, the timeline, and locations, which I have worked on.

- Kemrain the "Have You Read About Lana?"


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... It's not called Houserules, is it?



 Sorry.. Mods to d20?

- Kemrain the Unsure.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry. I've been working on the wiki, but the NPC's are hard for a player to write accurate information about, and I don'tthink I should ever write info on another player's character, so that leaves me rules, the timeline, and locations, which I have worked on.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Have You Read About Lana?"



Then bug people?

Is Dispel Magic a skill in your game?


----------



## Evilhalfling

so what gave you the idea of Wikiing your HR and campain stuff anyway? 
I handed out HR docs to my players when I started, my current campain, but I keep having the urge to tinker with it.  Are all the people you game with tech savy enough to use it?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If only there were more information on the other characters...  (ahem)



If you look at the Recent Changes page, you'll see that I'm the only one to have edited much of anything in weeks.  I added Baradell and Erin recently.

- Kemrain the Wikier.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then bug people?
> 
> Is Dispel Magic a skill in your game?



Yes, as we use RangerWickett's Elements of Magic Revised rules.  Of course, we've modified it *heavily*.

- Kemrain the Rogue 4, Fighter 2, Ranger 1, Monk 1, Mage 1.


----------



## Kemrain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> so what gave you the idea of Wikiing your HR and campain stuff anyway?
> I handed out HR docs to my players when I started, my current campain, but I keep having the urge to tinker with it.  Are all the people you game with tech savy enough to use it?



 Tinkering with it is exactly why we made a wiki. that and so we could record what's happened and who's who and where's where.

The GM and I are the primary users, but it's only a 3 player game, so 2/3 of the game is tech savvy enough.

- Kemrain the Wikiphile.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you look at the Recent Changes page, you'll see that I'm the only one to have edited much of anything in weeks.  I added Baradell and Erin recently.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wikier.



So checking up on it too often, wouldn't be useful.


> Yes, as we use RangerWickett's Elements of Magic Revised rules.  Of course, we've modified it *heavily*.
> 
> - Kemrain the Rogue 4, Fighter 2, Ranger 1, Monk 1, Mage 1.



... How come that's not in the list of houerules?


----------



## Kemrain

Every time we finish a major plotline (A Book, as my GM calls them) we overhaul the rules system and let the players respec their characters. It's great, because we keep taking on more and more houserules that I absolutely love. Grim and Girtty 3.4 (modded), EoMr (modded), Ultimate Classes (modded), and my own houserules coem together to make a unique d20 Fantasy game.

- Kemrain the Modder.


----------



## Jdvn1

... I wouldn't want to be keeping up with those rule changes all the time.  Yikes.

What are the class skills of the Spellbreaker?  Same as Wiz?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So checking up on it too often, wouldn't be useful.
> ... How come that's not in the list of houerules?



Because it's someplace else. e1ven and Ian have a very poor organization strategy. My other Wikis are much neater, as I'm nearly the only contributer.

the Wiki is always about a month, rules wise, behind the game. Sometimes more, sometimes less. There's a new, major, revision to be made to the Mage and Wizard classes, and they have  no class progressions past first level, at the moment.

- Kemrain the "Work in Progress."


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I wouldn't want to be keeping up with those rule changes all the time.  Yikes.
> 
> What are the class skills of the Spellbreaker?  Same as Wiz?



 No, it's a combined Rogue and Mage spelllist. They get some stealthy skills, too. class Skills should be on the page. they aren't?

- Kemrain the Alarmed.

Edit: [paste]Their class skills are: Balance, Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Dispel Magic, Divination, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (all skills taken seperately), Listen, Move Silently, Profession, Scry, Search, Sense Motive, Slight of Hand, Spellcraft, Spot, Tumble, Use Magic Device.[/paste]


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, it's a combined Rogue and Mage spelllist. They get some stealthy skills, too. class Skills should be on the page. they aren't?
> 
> - Kemrain the Alarmed.



Negatory.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Because it's someplace else. e1ven and Ian have a very poor organization strategy. My other Wikis are much neater, as I'm nearly the only contributer.
> 
> the Wiki is always about a month, rules wise, behind the game. Sometimes more, sometimes less. There's a new, major, revision to be made to the Mage and Wizard classes, and they have no class progressions past first level, at the moment.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Work in Progress."



Other wikis?  ...?


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Edit: [paste]Their class skills are: Balance, Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Dispel Magic, Divination, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (all skills taken seperately), Listen, Move Silently, Profession, Scry, Search, Sense Motive, Slight of Hand, Spellcraft, Spot, Tumble, Use Magic Device.[/paste]



Thanks!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Negatory.
> Other wikis?  ...?
> Thanks!



 Those ones are, I'm afraid, private. There's a wiki for a game I play with e1ven that's 65% RP, 10% wish fufillment, and 15% sexual fantasy.  Not the sort of thing we'd like to be open to the public, at this time.

The other is a work in progress that would violate copyright and trademark laws, so I keep it passsword protected. It's for my reference for a game I may run someday.

Pleased to be of service.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Those ones are, I'm afraid, private. There's a wiki for a game I play with e1ven that's 65% RP, 10% wish fufillment, and 15% sexual fantasy.  Not the sort of thing we'd like to be open to the public, at this time.
> 
> The other is a work in progress that would violate copyright and trademark laws, so I keep it passsword protected. It's for my reference for a game I may run someday.
> 
> Pleased to be of service.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.



Phooey.

Well, this one'll last a while, at least.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Phooey.
> 
> Well, this one'll last a while, at least.



 Sure.

I doubt you want to read the Erinwiki (Sevengame), given that it's timeline is full of gratuitous sex and deviant happenings...

Then again, that might be exactly why you're interested! Heheh.

If you *really* want in, I can make you a username and password and give it to you, but I doubt you care enough for that.  If you do, feel free to email me. My address can be found in my profile.

- Kemrain the Deviant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> I doubt you want to read the Erinwiki (Sevengame), given that it's timeline is full of gratuitous sex and deviant happenings...
> 
> Then again, that might be exactly why you're interested! Heheh.



Fun for the whole family!


> If you *really* want in, I can make you a username and password and give it to you, but I doubt you care enough for that.  If you do, feel free to email me. My address can be found in my profile.
> 
> - Kemrain the Deviant.



Nah, I like reading random stuff but it's not a big deal.  I always have other stuff to read.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fun for the whole family!
> Nah, I like reading random stuff but it's not a big deal.  I always have other stuff to read.



 Very fun. Not for use by children.

Okay. Good. It might make e1ven uncomfortable to have people reading it, anyways.

And don't go asking just to make him uncomfortable!

- Kemrain the Amused, and Glad JDiv likes Hir Wiki.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Very fun. Not for use by children.



Not that kind of story, you're saying?


> Okay. Good. It might make e1ven uncomfortable to have people reading it, anyways.
> 
> And don't go asking just to make him uncomfortable!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused, and Glad JDiv likes Hir Wiki.



I don't want to make e1ven uncomfortable?  I suppose ticking off the GM might be a poor idea...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not that kind of story, you're saying?
> I don't want to make e1ven uncomfortable?  I suppose ticking off the GM might be a poor idea...



It can be a dark story, at times. It'd probably be rated R if you edited the obvious 7 out.

A very poor idea. Especially since *I* gave you the link, so he'd get ticked off at me, not you.

If you care to, JDiv, feel free to post to the talk pages on the Wiki. That way, if there's anything you feel should be clarafied or elaborated upon, we can edit the pages to be better. Plus, I'd like to not be the only one to have posted to the damn thing in weeks!

- Kemrain the Closing at Work, and Leaving for the Weekend. 

Be well, all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It can be a dark story, at times. It'd probably be rated R if you edited the obvious 7 out.
> 
> A very poor idea. Especially since *I* gave you the link, so he'd get ticked off at me, not you.



Yes, but destroying me would solve the problem.  Destroying you would kill the game.


> If you care to, JDiv, feel free to post to the talk pages on the Wiki. That way, if there's anything you feel should be clarafied or elaborated upon, we can edit the pages to be better. Plus, I'd like to not be the only one to have posted to the damn thing in weeks!
> 
> - Kemrain the Closing at Work, and Leaving for the Weekend.
> 
> Be well, all.



The talk pages?  I thought things changed slowly there regardless.

Preliminarily: I'd have the Main Page and the Talk page accessible in the navigation bar.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, but destroying me would solve the problem.  Destroying you would kill the game.
> The talk pages?  I thought things changed slowly there regardless.
> 
> Preliminarily: I'd have the Main Page and the Talk page accessible in the navigation bar.



 Before I leave.. this is a finction of the mediawiki software.

Look atthe tabs on top of the article. There is an article tab, that is open, and next to it is a Discussion tab. That tab is the Talk page. If you click on it, it will bring you to a posting window.  Every page in the wiki should have one of these.

- Kemrain the Gone, Really.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Before I leave.. this is a finction of the mediawiki software.
> 
> Look atthe tabs on top of the article. There is an article tab, that is open, and next to it is a Discussion tab. That tab is the Talk page. If you click on it, it will bring you to a posting window.  Every page in the wiki should have one of these.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gone, Really.



Oh, gotcha.  I probably would post less to the rules pages and more to the color pages, since I dont' know all of your modded houserules.

I hit Random Page and got to General Ted's Phylactery.  Just thought I'd mention.


----------



## Kemrain

General JDiv's Phylactery said:
			
		

> Oh, gotcha.  I probably would post less to the rules pages and more to the color pages, since I dont' know all of your modded houserules.
> 
> I hit Random Page and got to General Ted's Phylactery.  Just thought I'd mention.



 However you like. Reading your posts to my wiki would make me very happy.

- Kemrain the Gone, Really, *Really*!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> General Ted is a funny guy! Melissa gave him the idea, though I'm not sure the Wiki says so.



Yeah, it says so.  So, so painful.  Melissa must be rather violent.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it says so.  So, so painful.  Melissa must be rather violent.



 Well, she is, but not how you might think. The idea was hers, but the ingredients were not. She suggested a placebo. Oh well. I think it's telling that before becoming a con artist, General Ted was a physician.

- Kemrain the


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, she is, but not how you might think. The idea was hers, but the ingredients were not. She suggested a placebo. Oh well. I think it's telling that before becoming a con artist, General Ted was a physician.
> 
> - Kemrain the



Remind me to never, ever play in one of your games unless I have a wish to die in the most horrible way possible.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remind me to never, ever play in one of your games unless I have a wish to die in the most horrible way possible.



 Probably a good plan.. Melissa's killed 2 PC's.

- Kemrain the Homicidal Maniac.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Probably a good plan.. Melissa's killed 2 PC's.
> 
> - Kemrain the Homicidal Maniac.



Now that's something I missed in the description...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'd play in your game!  Course I am a self torturing kinda gal and find that sorta thing very funny.

Acoma - the sick and twisted


----------



## Jdvn1

How come that doesn't surprise me?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Um...you're psychic?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...you're psychic?



I meant _other_ than that.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I meant _other_ than that.




I dunno...I'm not psychic..?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Now that's something I missed in the description...



She had a good reason to kill them. One was posessed by an evil God, and the other was very Lawful Evil, and thus offended her sensabilities on both scales of the alignment. He'd done some bad things, and was in love with the BBEGal, so, killing him needed to be done.

Trever was a bad, bad man.

And the GM is the really Evil one.

- Kemrain the Innocent.


----------



## Kemrain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I dunno...I'm not psychic..?



 Psych*o*, maybe.. 

- Kemrain the Backing Away Slowly.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Melissa must be rather violent.



She's violent in a very defensive manner. When you have all of the infinite hells after you and your family, most people in the world would try to kill you if they knew what you were, and you have plenty of mortal enemies, to boot, you end up being awful paranoid.  Melissa is just the proactive sort of paranoid. Preemptive paranoia.  "You'll probably be a threat.. I should kill you."  Kara is a great leash, in that reguard, keeping Melissa from out and out slaying people. But she's still very wary and guarded. And when is *is* appropriate, she's brutally violent.

But she *is* a nice person. She has friends who she'd die for. She just gets nervous easily and has an itchy trigger finger.

- Kemrain the Not THAT Bad.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Not THAT Bad.




You know, Rome took over Europe fighting defensive wars....
But you'd never do that. No. You're a _good_ person.. Who radiates evil, and kills anyone who is a _percieved_ threat. Right. It's a Special Kinda good, I take it.
That sort of good who murders a whole compound of 60 people, including 14 year olds and sleeping women.
Right. That kind of good.

The kind of good who thinks that you need to kill a PC because he'd do Anything, good or Evil, for the BBEG, but then becomes just as fallen for her own companion/wifey, and has admitted she'd destroy souls if asked.

The kind of Good where you think that you have the be the one person in the world who isn't bounded by "Morals", so you can "get things done, that might be dirty", but you think need to be done anyway.


It's good to have sliding scales on this sort of thing, aint it? It takes a special sort of good to pull this one off.

Colin "Welcome to neutral Evil, baby" Davis


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> You know, Rome took over Europe fighting defensive wars....
> But you'd never do that. No. You're a _good_ person.. Who radiates evil, and kills anyone who is a _percieved_ threat. Right. It's a Special Kinda good, I take it.



I never claimed she was Good. She's done good things, for good reasons, but she *is* a murderous demon who's emotions drive her to do things that are extremes on both sides of the spectrum. However, I can guarantee you she'd never take over Alsatia. She doesn't want power, merely influence.


> That sort of good who murders a whole compound of 60 people, including 14 year olds and sleeping women.
> Right. That kind of good.



Yes, given that those sleeping women and 14 year olds were part of a force of slavers, 60 strong, who were assisting a smaller group defend themselves, while posessing and torturing 25 or so slave children; some of whom are mo more than 6.



> The kind of good who thinks that you need to kill a PC because he'd do Anything, good or Evil, for the BBEG, but then becomes just as fallen for her own companion/wifey, and has admitted she'd destroy souls if asked.



Yes, it sounds hypocritical, and probably is, but it's important to keep in mind the loves in question. Melissa loves her wife with all her soul, and would do *anything* Kara asked- but Kara is half angel, and would never allow herself, or Melissa, to do the terrible things Crystal Rose has done. Kara would never use the Well of Souls, Kara would never start an inter-planar war, Kara would neversign a contract with the demonlord Baal'rath, Kara would never make "hydroponic children", Kara would never do any of those things. Crystal Rose did that and more. All in the name of killing someone who loved her. I don't think it's the same at all.



> The kind of Good where you think that you have the be the one person in the world who isn't bounded by "Morals", so you can "get things done, that might be dirty", but you think need to be done anyway.



When you can't go to hell for the things you do, and everyone else can and will, it tends to color your perceptions. Melissa wants the good guys to win, but if she dees a more efficient and effective way to get the job done, she wants to do it, even if it means stepping up to and crossing the line just a bit. There *are* things that she'd never do.. Unless Kara asked, but that's not a fair comparason because she'd stop being a person for Kara.



> It's good to have sliding scales on this sort of thing, aint it? It takes a special sort of good to pull this one off.



A special sort of good like Chaotic Neutral?



> Colin "Welcome to neutral Evil, baby" Davis



- Kemrain the Chatic Neutral [Evil]


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Look, to make it simple, and more easily understood by those who won't get your references.. Melissa is the type of person who'll do Evil things, if she thinks she has a good reason.

To me, that says she's an Evil woman. D&D alignments aside, She's Evil. Through-out history, almost all villians have thougth their doing it for the Greater Good. Very Very few people go into a war thinking, Bwa-ha-ha. I get to hurt people.
People think that they're being saviors, even if people don't understand why. They're the good guys.
Except they're murdering people, and acting wickedly. But it's in the name of Good, right?

I won't give any specific groups to avoid hijacking the Entire HM thread, but if you look through out history, you'll see very few groups who go to war for what they'd call an evil reason.

Crystal, the BBEG that our group fought, was doing the wicked things that she was so that she would be able to destroy a person she feels is a great danger to the continent.. Someone so bad, so evil, that _any_ cost is worth his destruction. And you villify her. And yet if you were in her place, and you knew that you had to destroy unwilling souls to save thousands of people, I'm not sure you can say Melissa would act differently.

The idea of villians who relish hurting babies is from comic books. Hurting people because you think you're in the right is Evil. And she's got that in spades.


Colin "You could have at least woken the sleeping women up, and let them flee..." Davis
Colin "Let's drop this, most people don't care" Davis


----------



## Jdvn1

In related news, this lawyer is also a porn star.


----------



## Jdvn1

Happy Birthday, Frukathka!


----------



## Steve Jung

Happy Birthday from me, too, Frukatha.


----------



## Kemrain

I knew I already said it two days sgo, but Happy Birthday, kittyboy.

Happy day before your burthday to e1ven, too.

- Kemrain the Happy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thanks for the happy wishes!


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv, e1ven and I are starting a major Wiki session right now. We've got about 180 wanted pages, so we'll see how many we can get out of the way.  First on the list.. Crystal Rose.

- Kemrain the Wikiphile.


----------



## Jdvn1

Woo!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Jdiv, the rules don't change *that* often.. We've only completed two books in the last 3 years. So basically, we look at house-ruling every 1.3 years.

Colin "But it is a lot" Davis


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not the only one with crack...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




That's _ON_ crack!   

-K'Trava the still recovering from watching Revenge of the Sith 2 TWO times in the same day!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> This isn't a safe place to talk about cracksi n your body, Kittyboy.
> 
> Though I do recieve email.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.





How'za'bout cracks in one's sanity?



Or the lack thereof.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, pooh.  Oh well. I liked how it ended, and it got this one to 2 pages in a few minutes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.




You guys were doing this while I spent that time going to the other side of Charlotte to pick up my friend, Richard, to bring back up here to see Revenge of the Sith at midnight with the "true fans"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> No jedi-mindtricks allowed!





More like Sith Mind Whammies!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Affect Mind is perfectly acceptable. Control, Sense and Alter are all accepted forms of coolness.
> 
> - Kemrain the Force Adept.





Or using Force Shove to move the rabble outta the way....

-K'Trava the Sith Lord


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Coolness begets coolness. Coll is to cool. You're out of touch. I'm out of my head when you're out of touch!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In space, no one can hear you explode.
> 
> - Kemrain the Alien.




More like an implosion due to the differences between a vacuum and a non-vacuum... same thing would go for light bulbs. They implode when broken and then "explode".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Jdvn, please don't write lots of one line posts just to boost your post count. That sort of pattern is why we originally didn't have the post count turned on for this forum. We'd prefer not to have to turn it off again.
> 
> That's true for everyone else as well.  Thanks!



Darth, you're going the right way to get our postcount not included in the posts we have in this forum.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sounds sexy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Purring.




MROWR!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> oah. Here, let me tend to that.
> 
> <cares for Kemrains wound>
> 
> You should feel better soon.




Hey! Watch where you decide to Lay On Hands!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What about _Mr._ Kool-Aide?  His blood is a mixture of water and sugar.





And a few other "bodily fluids"....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> C'mon, JDiv.. Everyone knows that the Kool-Aide guy's 'blood' isn't actually blood, but a functioning slurry of his internal organs.  Very blood-like, but not blood.
> 
> How do you think it clings to the inside of his ptcher, hmm?
> 
> - Kemrain the Icky.





And why do you think he's red all the time?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So I noticed. Yer mum said so. TURN ON YOUR PHONE YOU DOLT! Gah!
> 
> Why have a cellphone if not for me to be able to nagyou 24/7?
> 
> - Kemrain the Mad Mad Mad Mad.





 

Maybe it's a good thing I keep mine off alot.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dodn't know cats liked donuts...
> 
> No wonder mine's so bloated. She's getting a no-doughnut diet now!
> 
> Oh, and Col, it's Dunkin' Donuts, and they sell Doughnuts.
> 
> - Kemrain the Percise.





:refers Krispy Kreme::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> w00t! 2201 2203 posts. Hee!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Must Obey Taco Man!"




More like obey my Dark Side...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't know whether to be awed by sheer cuteness, or violently ill. Your dad didn't seem to have your nutritional needs in mind, but it sounds like he loves ya.
> 
> Wish my dad would do things with me.  Lame-o good fer nothing junkass dad...
> 
> - Kemrain the Gripey.





At least ya'll have a father... I never did. Oh, well....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> His love only lasted until I hit Middle School. It was about that time that he started hitting the bottle and beating me, but never in the presence of my mother and threatened to beat the living hell out of bme if I ever told my mom that he was beating me.
> 
> Thankfully, he has been dry for about nine years and is making an attempt to try to be more caring for me ann my mom.




Bummer. I have a friend of mine who's father seems to be jealous about the medals he'd (the son) had gotten during Desert Shield/Desert Storm when he (the father) got screwed outta his medals from Vietnam.  :\ 

Both his parents seem to treat him like crap (far worse could be said if it wasn't for Eric's Grandma), even when he'd come home hurt from serving his country...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yippee!
> 
> <spins 360 degrees twice> I'll be 29 in *TWO* days!




Happy Birthday!!   

-K'Trava the Timed This Perfectly


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So my calendar tells me. I get to not get up tomorrow. Hooray.
> 
> - Kemrain the La..z...




I wish I hadn't had to go to work Friday.... I'd had my two days off on Wed and Thurs for the SW movie!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. All of them?
> 
> Right now, and for the past few months I've been running with:
> 
> Temple of Elemental Evil, Splinter Cell 1 and 3, Prince of Persia, Far Cry, Doom 3, Hitman 2 and 3, Thief 1, 2 and 3....
> 
> I likes me my violence.
> 
> - Kemrain the "JDiv's a Liarface!"




I've got Temple of Elemental Evil although haven't played it much...

-K'Trava the not much of a COMPUTER gamer....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

e1ven said:
			
		

> The thing about Macs is.. Before the year 2000, they DID suck. Badly. I mean, Sucking goat without the goat liking it bad.





      

I don't wanna know how you know this to make that kind of analogy....

Or you must be amongst that sect of Pelorites who mess with animals....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not a bad gift at all.  Ep 3 wasn't bad.
> 
> /me saw it at 12:01 on the 19th.
> 
> - Kemrain the Star Wars Freak.





Ditto! 

There was probably 1200 people at the theater where we were at.... a few of the local 501st in attendance. My friend got interviewed by the local FOX affiliate while he was coloring a pic of Darth Vader he drew for a fellow coworker of mine.. I don't know how much got on the air as it was gonna air during the 5-8AM news segment.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Saw it at 12.01, as well.  In fact, I didn't go to work yesterday b/c I wanted to sleep after my late night Star Wars activities.  Delightful.





I know I took Thurs off! Didn't hit the sack until 5:30AM!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They succeded in what they set out to do. they made the fall of Annikin not only believable, but sympathizable, even though you know he was wrong. Good job, Lucas.
> 
> I never thought I'd say THOSE words again.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disheartened.





He did it all for the right reasons. It was just the "method" that was wrong. And a bit too obsessive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I liked Orlando Bloom in Kingdom of Heaven, wielding his throbbing sword oh-so high!





  

Oh, MY! 

 

I'd like to see that movie... probably when it comes out on DVD as I'm gonna be broke most of the year!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I won't. Spoliers are teh evil. I was only saying that I thought it worked. I don't thnk that anyone doesn't at this point know what Episode 3 will be about...
> 
> - Kemrain the Dark Lord of the Sith.




I don't recall taking on any apprentices.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I just saw a girl walk past, couldn't have been 15, with at least a DD cup. I don't know whether to feel pity or jealousy.
> 
> People are neat. That is one of the few good parts of my job. I get to look at all sorts of people.
> 
> - Kemrain the Peoplewatcher.





Probably pity.

I see lots of people in my job... usually making comments about people who spend lots of cash for their hairdos and it sucks bantha poodoo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Somebody gets the reference! Yess!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.




Considering that I'd NEVER even heard of "Nailbunny"...


----------



## Crothian

a nailbunny is a not so nice thing to do to a rabbit.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't do it, don't do it.. I'm too Frageelay to be sneezed upon!
> 
> Though my kitty cas the cutest little sneezes...
> 
> - Kemrain the Nothing to be Sneezed At.




Mine love to spray me in the face when they do so....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys! Fewer posts with more content is what we'd like to encourage.





More crunch, less fluff?

Tastes great? Less filling?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> and the 10th is a serial killer? like Dr HR Horton in 1983 chicago, or jack the ripper?




The tenth doctor was "taken care of" due to his dissenting opinion.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More crunch, less fluff?
> 
> Tastes great? Less filling?




crunch, fluff doesn't matter just as long as the copntent of the post has sificiant amount of material to get acorss a reasonable message and rely the point of said message in a way that can be read and even possible understood by the people or peoples that may possible actually be reading the post in question on the boards know as EN World on the world Wide web also known as the internet.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The tenth doctor was "taken care of" due to his dissenting opinion.




the tenth Dr Who??


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I used to have a summer job gardening with a cute coed.   Every time she would see a rabbit she would squeal - "oh look a bun bun! "then throw rocks at it as hard as possible, showing no remorse on hitting it.  I mean yes they would eat whatever plants we were working with but it was still a little creepy.
> 
> Ill catch up eventually : )





She desperately needs psychiatric help. BIG TIME. People like that are just NOT NORMAL.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Probably a good plan.. Melissa's killed 2 PC's.
> 
> - Kemrain the Homicidal Maniac.




 

One of my DMs last week killed both my character and another guy's character in the same melee fight.   



Both came back from the dead to wreak even more havoc on the world....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She desperately needs psychiatric help. BIG TIME. People like that are just NOT NORMAL.




people like that are also in early stages of doing much worse things.


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> Jdiv, the rules don't change *that* often.. We've only completed two books in the last 3 years. So basically, we look at house-ruling every 1.3 years.
> 
> Colin "But it is a lot" Davis



Oh, okay.  But, still, you have a lot of house-rules.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, okay.  But, still, you have a lot of house-rules.




"House rules are a perversion of the game, if you play with house rules you ar enot playing D&D"

interesting to note that that is basically from the 1e DMG


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More crunch, less fluff?
> 
> Tastes great? Less filling?



I believe he was referring to my catching up, before.  Like what you did just now -- not supposed to do that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> crunch, fluff doesn't matter just as long as the copntent of the post has sificiant amount of material to get acorss a reasonable message and rely the point of said message in a way that can be read and even possible understood by the people or peoples that may possible actually be reading the post in question on the boards know as EN World on the world Wide web also known as the internet.





Man... those one-liner posts make more sense than your "let's imitate Mr. Spock" one does.....    

And it's usually made easier by quoting the person you're answering.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> "House rules are a perversion of the game, if you play with house rules you ar enot playing D&D"
> 
> interesting to note that that is basically from the 1e DMG



That doesn't make it true.  I just prefer having house rules spelled out clearly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> the tenth Dr Who??





Who?   

No mangling of "Doctor Who's" going on here.... it was whatever kind of doc they were referring to.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> people like that are also in early stages of doing much worse things.




Yup. See Jeffrey Dahmer. He went from torturing cats to dismembering and eating PEOPLE.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Man... those one-liner posts make more sense than your "let's imitate Mr. Spock" one does.....




Kill us both, Spock!!!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That doesn't make it true.  I just prefer having house rules spelled out clearly.




of course it does, like it or not 1e is Gary Gygax's game and who is better to judge if you are playing his game?  Now, it doesn't matter if you are or not, it didn't stop anyone that I know from using House Rules.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who?




No one knows what its like to be a bad man....a sad man...behind blue eyes.....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. See Jeffrey Dahmer. He went from torturing cats to dismembering and eating PEOPLE.




There was a story in one of those psycholgist magazines about a case in the 80's.  A boy was electricuting animals he would capture on his parents car batteries.  THey found out and were of course horrified by what he was doing.  THey took him to ashrink and the guy sat down and the first question he asked the kid was "Why did you kill all those animals?"  The kid answers crying "Because I didn't want to kill my parents"


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> of course it does, like it or not 1e is Gary Gygax's game and who is better to judge if you are playing his game?  Now, it doesn't matter if you are or not, it didn't stop anyone that I know from using House Rules.



But referring to 3e, it's not true.  It's not Gygax's game, eventhough he started it.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But referring to 3e, it's not true.  It's not Gygax's game, eventhough he started it.




I know, thus why I made sure to mention it was 1e.  Its a comopletely different game these days.  People think they know better then the game designers.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know, thus why I made sure to mention it was 1e.  Its a comopletely different game these days.  People think they know better then the game designers.



Some do, maybe, but I think most people have houserules because they prefer a different feel to the game.  Maybe they want character to be more powerful or less powerful, or they want different abilities to be easier or tougher... it's not that they think they know better than the game designers, they just have a different product in mind.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Some do, maybe, but I think most people have houserules because they prefer a different feel to the game.  Maybe they want character to be more powerful or less powerful, or they want different abilities to be easier or tougher... it's not that they think they know better than the game designers, they just have a different product in mind.




That is true, many people do house rule to try to make  square peg fit into a round whole.  Many times though they are better of finding a game that fits what they want.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> That is true, many people do house rule to try to make  square peg fit into a round whole.  Many times though they are better of finding a game that fits what they want.



Very true, but many people don't know their options or don't want to buy new books...

A guy I was gaming with last year starting roleplaying in the 80s using his own system.  Kind of neat, but unique.  Most people just stick to what they have.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Very true, but many people don't know their options or don't want to buy new books...




and people wonder why the industry struggles


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> and people wonder why the industry struggles



I get the impression that the people who wonder why the industry struggles are the same people that know what their options are and have tried more than just d20.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I get the impression that the people who wonder why the industry struggles are
> the same people that know what their options are and have tried more than just d20.




lots of people around here wonder why the industry struggles and they don't play anything but d20.  Even though EN World does have some non d20 diusucssion the vast majority of the people here are d20 only gamers.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Croth, you're right. We're not playing D&D. We're playing a D20 fantasy game, which resembles D&D in many ways. But I'm Clear about it NOT being D&D. I break traditions and assumptions in D&D all the time, and wouldn't really enjoy it if I couldn't. 
The D&D idea is fun once in a while, but its not really what I want for my game. I'd prefer something even Lesssimilar, but my players wouldn't 

But we compromise. We play a D20 game, which is D&D like in some ways, and not in others. Our Magic system is different, both in rules (EOM), and in the way it works (Story). We use Grim and Gritty, and that chances the game's feel a lot.

But I agree with your point.. When you start modifying things like that, it's not the same game. And I agree with that strongly. I've played a decent number of 3e games outside of this one, and it can be fun.. But it's not what we're going for here.

I've read someone's sig, which said that people who want a low-power D&D game should "Play something else". We're doing exactly that.. We're just using a lot of D20 rules in it.

Colin "D&D is fun, but not right for This particular game" Davis


----------



## Jdvn1

Then spread the word, Cro!  Those d20-only players can probably be convinced with time.


----------



## Crothian

e1ven said:
			
		

> Croth, you're right. We're not playing D&D. We're playing a D20 fantasy game, which resembles D&D in many ways. But I'm Clear about it NOT being D&D. I break traditions and assumptions in D&D all the time, and wouldn't really enjoy it if I couldn't.




truthfully, i was't even critizing your game just making some gernal statements involving house rules and the state of how they have altered since first edition.




> But I agree with your point.. When you start modifying things like that, it's not the same game. And I agree with that strongly. I've played a decent number of 3e games outside of this one, and it can be fun.. But it's not what we're going for here.




I understand, my version of D&D is also not the same as most peoples.  THough the game I'm in now is very D&D becasue I'm not running it.  But we are all having fun and for some reason that seems to be all that matters in this day and age.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then spread the word, Cro!  Those d20-only players can probably be convinced with time.




I did a review of a GURPS book, and a HARP book this weekend.  I started a thread on the non d20 game Meddling Kids.  Seriously, I do what I can but I can't make the people read and follow me.  Lord knows I've tried


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

I think a lot of it has to do with setting.. People will buy a game if it offers an interesting experience, like Vampire/BESM, no matter what rules it uses.. Generic systems have a much harder time, since they have less to draw people in with. 
People don't care about the system, as much as they care about the content.

Then again, Deadlands vs. DeadlandsD20 was a debate we had in one of my groups, and eventually we went with the D20 version, despite my objections.

Ah-well.  Maybe people just like familiarity, even if it doesn't work for their game.

Colin "Maybe more, popular OGL-license-like games are needed to spur development" Davis


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crothian said:
			
		

> I did a review of a GURPS book, and a HARP book this weekend.  I started a thread on the non d20 game Meddling Kids.  Seriously, I do what I can but I can't make the people read and follow me.  Lord knows I've tried




What is this reading thing you speak of???


----------



## Crothian

e1ven said:
			
		

> Then again, Deadlands vs. DeadlandsD20 was a debate we had in one of my groups, and eventually we went with the D20 version, despite my objections.




I'm obviously a big fan of d20, but deadlands own system is near perfect for that game.  I never saw the d20 version.



> Ah-well.  Maybe people just like familiarity, even if it doesn't work for their game.




It is actually odd.  In the 90's everything save for like GURPS and Palladium had a complete different system.  Now though with d20 it seems people are less willing to give things a try.  Even old timers are burnt out on learning new system after new system.


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What is this reading thing you speak of???




a book, letters on a page...left to right....top to bottom....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I believe he was referring to my catching up, before.  Like what you did just now -- not supposed to do that.




Can't help it that I missed about 4(!) days of posting....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Can't help it that I missed about 4(!) days of posting....




you can read and not reply.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Kill us both, Spock!!!





Only if a Vulcan Neck Pinch actually kills....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Some do, maybe, but I think most people have houserules because they prefer a different feel to the game.  Maybe they want character to be more powerful or less powerful, or they want different abilities to be easier or tougher... it's not that they think they know better than the game designers, they just have a different product in mind.





Or they just like their own personal "twist" to the game.... or for flavor. Probably that moreso than just either making it harder or easier than the "basic version"...


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only if a Vulcan Neck Pinch actually kills....




hold it long enough it will


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can read and not reply.....





Some things just beg for a reply. I don't reply to everything.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> hold it long enough it will




Or totally screw up on how to grip the neck....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Some things just beg for a reply. I don't reply to everything.




you can quote mutiple messages in one post and reply to them all


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or totally screw up on how to grip the neck....




just grib it tight enough and choke the person.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can quote mutiple messages in one post and reply to them all





Takes more work. And not all are together that I reply to.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> just grib it tight enough and choke the person.....




As it goes from Vulcan Neck PINCH to Vulcan Neck STRANGULATION...


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As it goes from Vulcan Neck PINCH to Vulcan Neck STRANGULATION...




tomato...tomoto


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can quote mutiple messages in one post and reply to them all




No see, YOU can, but I am to stupid to figure that one out...


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No see, YOU can, but I am to stupid to figure that one out...




it takes some copy and pasting and arranging the quote brackets around the qoutes and giving the poerson credit for their quote or not.  there is no button that does it


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ah see I always wondered if that was it or if I was just missing something totally obvious somewhere.  Luckily, I don't tend to reply that much to that many people all at once to it seems to work for me.


----------



## Crothian

many times the answer you think it is, is the right answer


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Takes more work. And not all are together that I reply to.



See, I agree with you, but that's how the mods want it done.  I recommend using notepad to copy-and-paste a larger post.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> See, I agree with you, but that's how the mods want it done.  I recommend using notepad to copy-and-paste a larger post.



 When I'm replying to a large number of posts (usually on my groups Hosted Forum - best $$ I ever spent!), I do it in word.  Allows me to check my spelling/re-read to make sure my posts are clear and understandable.

It also makes it look like I'm actually *doing* something here at work instead of surfing message boards.

Two birds with one stone!  Huzzah!


----------



## Kemrain

A new week. At work. 40 hours as a part timer. Joy of joys.

Made 33 updates to the wiki, JDiv. Not as many as I'd have liked, but, Crystal Rose was added, and that should be tasty. The wiki might actually make more sense now. Hopefully we'll be doing more today. I've already started back on it, and e1ven said he would when he got up. Gonna update the timeline and add in our Luck Point rules. Should be fun.

We're also lookng at redefining the way we categorize articles, i.e. editing the sourcecode so that the All Pages links only to categorized pages, so we could use mroe redirects without cluttering things up. Open source wiki software rocks.

I noticed lastnight had a discussion of houserules. Wish I hadn't been too distracted by TV to post.

- Kemrain the Back in Action.


----------



## Kemrain

I just want to say Happy Birthday to my boyfriend e1ven. 23 years old today. You old fart. I love you, very much.

- Kemrain the Affectionate.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I just want to say Happy Birthday to my boyfriend e1ven. 23 years old today. You old fart. I love you, very much.
> 
> - Kemrain the Affectionate.



 Awww!  How cute!   

Happy birthday!

You two going to do something fun and exciting to celebrate the occasion?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

We were thinking of doing a Deepspace 9 marathon, but...

Colin "Cuddling" Davis


----------



## Kemrain

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Awww!  How cute!
> 
> Happy birthday!
> 
> You two going to do something fun and exciting to celebrate the occasion?



 His mommy is making him chilli tonight, and we'll spend some time with his family and them go off by ourselves and.. RP.  We're totally geeks...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> We were thinking of doing a Deepspace 9 marathon, but...
> 
> Colin "Cuddling" Davis



 But you don't have season 4 or 5 anymore. Pity. You could have actually gotten me to watch it, too.

- Kemrain the "I have a headache, dear, no Star Trek tonight."


----------



## megamania

23 = old fart.  35= ....ancient?

any-hoo  happy belated


----------



## Rystil Arden

Happy Birthday everybody!

Hmm...so I've decided not to make a thread for my 5000th post.  I'm going to wait until I get to level 4 first.  Whaddya guys think, good idea?


----------



## Jdvn1

Good idea.  You've done x,000th threads for every other one, so it isn't necessary.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Good idea.  You've done x,000th threads for every other one, so it isn't necessary.



 Yeah, I think I'll just do new level threads now, so 6k, 10k, 15k, etc.  Anyways, I've mostly finished my level in "Off-Topic Rambler" and taken the last one in "Posts Too Much to PbP Games"


----------



## Jdvn1

... It's scary that you're planning for 15k already...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... It's scary that you're planning for 15k already...



 I'd have gone with sad, but, scary works too...

- Kemrain the Afraid, the Very Afraid.


----------



## Jdvn1

"Sad" and "scary" sometimes have very similar definitions...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Sad" and "scary" sometimes have very similar definitions...



 Not planning that far, just following the Rule of Three


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not planning that far, just following the Rule of Three



No, I know, I just thought it was funny.  There's only one person who's hit the 15k mark.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv, we've added in over 50 pages today. If you haven't taken a look yet, please, do so!

Rysti, are you at all interested in the Wiki for e1ven's and my game? We've been flushing it out quite a bit, and it might actually make a little more sense now.

- Kemrain the Proud.


----------



## Jdvn1

I've been busy!  Gimme a break!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> it takes some copy and pasting and arranging the quote brackets around the qoutes and giving the poerson credit for their quote or not.  there is no button that does it





Not all of us have all the free time that Croth has....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> many times the answer you think it is, is the right answer




Trying to be like Yoda?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv, we've added in over 50 pages today. If you haven't taken a look yet, please, do so!
> 
> Rysti, are you at all interested in the Wiki for e1ven's and my game? We've been flushing it out quite a bit, and it might actually make a little more sense now.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud.



 Hmm...well I always like reading stuff, but at least for now I need to work on Eyros.  I even missed seeing Revenge of the Sith to work on Eyros.  Soon, very soon, I will be finished. 

(The Eyros Campaign Setting, brought to you in PDF form by Lion's Den Press, includes lots of really cool setting info for this unique setting all written by ENWorlders )


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not all of us have all the free time that Croth has....




who has free time?  I usually post from work!!


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Trying to be like Yoda?




Yoda tries to be like me


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> who has free time?  I usually post from work!!




That's still more "free time" than I have... I can only post from home! Work doesn't allow 'net access... and if they did, it'd be via slowass modem!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yoda tries to be like me




Do or do not. There is no try. -- Yoda 

I doubt he'd take an ooze as an apprentice....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's still more "free time" than I have... I can only post from home! Work doesn't allow 'net access... and if they did, it'd be via slowass modem!




One small advanatage to working at a bank, we need the connections for work related things


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Do or do not. There is no try. -- Yoda
> 
> I doubt he'd take an ooze as an apprentice....




He's begging to me my apprentice.....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I set my sights low so I know I can achieve them...I want to apprentice to my shoe.  I'm not sure if it will have me though.   If not I am going to burn it.


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I set my sights low so I know I can achieve them...I want to apprentice to my shoe.  I'm not sure if it will have me though.   If not I am going to burn it.




I imagine if you say that to everybody...you'll have more friends......


----------



## Jdvn1

Or possibly more counts of arson on your record.


----------



## Crothian

win win


----------



## megamania

ack-  I still have not gotten to see the darned movie.  Was Starwars III good?  Hopefully this next weekend I'll see it.


----------



## megamania

looking at the times of last postings....its VERY quiet here.....buggers


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> ack-  I still have not gotten to see the darned movie.  Was Starwars III good?  Hopefully this next weekend I'll see it.




I haven't seen it either.....


----------



## megamania

oh well ..allows me to concentrate on SH and PbP sections then....


----------



## Crothian

you'll be better for it


----------



## Steve Jung

Bah, I say. The Hive does not allow posting in other threads.


----------



## megamania

So says you.....   Lately the SH section has been filling me with dread.  Either because I am behind on installments, letting the quality slip or reliezing there is a great lack of quality within them.

PbP is fine but sometimes I tire waiting for responces so that I can update the game.


----------



## megamania

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Bah, I say. The Hive does not allow posting in other threads.




too late


----------



## Steve Jung

megamania said:
			
		

> So says you.....   Lately the SH section has been filling me with dread.  Either because I am behind on installments, letting the quality slip or reliezing there is a great lack of quality within them.



I've read here that if you feel you're behind, don't feel pressure to catch up. Just start writing where you want. But I don't have an SH.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Bah, I say. The Hive does not allow posting in other threads.



 Completely untrue.  In fact, once, I accidentally hijacked the Hive into facilitating my entry into the world of PbP.  And look where I am now.  All this PbP goodness and its all the Hive's fault too


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> ack-  I still have not gotten to see the darned movie.  Was Starwars III good?  Hopefully this next weekend I'll see it.



It's an average movie, I think.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Completely untrue.  In fact, once, I accidentally hijacked the Hive into facilitating my entry into the world of PbP.  And look where I am now.  All this PbP goodness and its all the Hive's fault too



Excellent, our plan is coming to fruition. That's a damn shame, Rystil.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bah should be used more often in common society.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've been busy!  Gimme a break!



Busy not readin' my wiki!

Sorry. I'll lay off. I was just excited and hyper about the additions and edits we made. Over a hundred yesterday. We added in 17 actual new pages. I think today I'll be working on my *other* wiki, though, so there might not be an Alsatia update for a bit. 'Till we game again, prolly. Hopefully this weekend.

If that ittle bugger Ian gets off his rear and out of his apartment... Loserhead.

- Kemrain the Scorning Ian.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> Hmm...well I always like reading stuff, but at least for now I need to work on Eyros.  I even missed seeing Revenge of the Sith to work on Eyros.  Soon, very soon, I will be finished.
> 
> (The Eyros Campaign Setting, brought to you in PDF form by Lion's Den Press, includes lots of really cool setting info for this unique setting all written by ENWorlders )



Sounds neat. Can you tell us a litle about it? Interesting name, that.

Oh well, I can wait. The longer you take the less sparse we'll be, and the more sense things will make.  Hopefully. No way I can guarantee that, though.

- Kemrain the Eyrotic?


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Completely untrue.  In fact, once, I accidentally hijacked the Hive into facilitating my entry into the world of PbP.  And look where I am now.  All this PbP goodness and its all the Hive's fault too



I nearly got that to happen.. Then I came to my senses. I'm still leery of PbP games. They're the devil, I tell ya.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sounds neat. Can you tell us a litle about it? Interesting name, that.
> 
> Oh well, I can wait. The longer you take the less sparse we'll be, and the more sense things will make.  Hopefully. No way I can guarantee that, though.
> 
> - Kemrain the Eyrotic?



 Lessee...while there are a bunch of unique cultures, that of the nation of Eyros itself is by far the most unique.  It is ruled by first-generation half-orcs, which means that one parent is an orc from one of the three orcish Pillars (High Noble Houses) and one parent is a human from one of the three human Pillars.  This means that the Grand Monarch's children can never ascend to the throne.  The state is policed by the Praes Thanatos, a cadre of necromantic gnomes led by the all-male Patriae Sicarii, though a new generation of half-dryad gnome females is rising, perhaps to challenge the patriarchy, due to the influence of the Bloodwillow dryad Sania.  The country is protected by Elven Masks, wizard-slaves who are kept servile and with the mind of a child by magic, but they live for much longer even than normal elves.  Meanwhile, a hidden faction of dwarven psions tries to fight for their political freedom and the halflings have escaped Eyrian hegemony altogether by turning to the sea, living on floating cities and practising piracy----and that's just the beginning!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Lessee...while there are a bunch of unique cultures, that of the nation of Eyros itself is by far the most unique.  It is ruled by first-generation half-orcs, which means that one parent is an orc from one of the three orcish Pillars (High Noble Houses) and one parent is a human from one of the three human Pillars.  This means that the Grand Monarch's children can never ascend to the throne.  The state is policed by the Praes Thanatos, a cadre of necromantic gnomes led by the all-male Patriae Sicarii, though a new generation of half-dryad gnome females is rising, perhaps to challenge the patriarchy, due to the influence of the Bloodwillow dryad Sania.  The country is protected by Elven Masks, wizard-slaves who are kept servile and with the mind of a child by magic, but they live for much longer even than normal elves.  Meanwhile, a hidden faction of dwarven psions tries to fight for their political freedom and the halflings have escaped Eyrian hegemony altogether by turning to the sea, living on floating cities and practising piracy----and that's just the beginning!



Sounds a bit like Ebberon, with a place for everything in the rules in the setting.

Sounds liek a good world to be Neutral in.

- Kemrain the Gray.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sounds a bit like Ebberon, with a place for everything in the rules in the setting.
> 
> Sounds liek a good world to be Neutral in.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gray.



 I wouldn't know if its like Eberron, since I never bought that campaign setting, but if you just mean its like Eberron because it does new things while sticking mainly to the D&D rules, then yes.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know if its like Eberron, since I never bought that campaign setting, but if you just mean its like Eberron because it does new things while sticking mainly to the D&D rules, then yes.



 The way I understand the setting that is Elf Pr0n is thusly.

They took the core rules and said "What sort of world might evolve out of these assumptions?"

- Kemrian the Improperly Spelled.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The way I understand the setting that is Elf Pr0n is thusly.
> 
> They took the core rules and said "What sort of world might evolve out of these assumptions?"
> 
> - Kemrian the Improperly Spelled.



 I think they went for a bit more thematic changes than that.  From what little I know, they have rail-trains to help fit with the pulp noir feel they wanted, and I doubt that rail-trains would evolve out of the core-rules assumptions.  And I also hear they turned alignment around for its money in Eberron, so I think they went in a new direction after all


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think they went for a bit more thematic changes than that.  From what little I know, they have rail-trains to help fit with the pulp noir feel they wanted, and I doubt that rail-trains would evolve out of the core-rules assumptions.  And I also hear they turned alignment around for its money in Eberron, so I think they went in a new direction after all



 I consiter that to be a minor element. The design choice I see when I look at it is the focus on using all the rules to shape the setting, rather than shaping the rules with the setting.

But I'm awful biased.

- Kemrain the Awful Biased.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I consiter that to be a minor element. The design choice I see when I look at it is the focus on using all the rules to shape the setting, rather than shaping the rules with the setting.
> 
> But I'm awful biased.
> 
> - Kemrain the Awful Biased.



 Well I know that Eberron has plenty of rules info where they change the rules, though I'm not sure what it all is--comparitively, Eyros is nearly all about setting flavour, with very little new rules at all, just a few racial variants, maybe a few feats and monsters.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> ack-  I still have not gotten to see the darned movie.  Was Starwars III good?  Hopefully this next weekend I'll see it.





YES. YOU. SHOULD. IT KICKS ASS!!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think they went for a bit more thematic changes than that. From what little I know, they have rail-trains to help fit with the pulp noir feel they wanted, and I doubt that rail-trains would evolve out of the core-rules assumptions. And I also hear they turned alignment around for its money in Eberron, so I think they went in a new direction after all



Well, the lightning rail grows out of elemental binding, which grows out of the existance of both elementals and the existance of magic items (sounds like a Civ-type tech tree  ).
The alignments aren't really changed. You can have evil gold dragons, good vampires, and the like (though outsiders are still more likely to be of their alignment), and clerics don't have to be within one step of their god's alignment (opening the potential for hard to detect corruption*).

*Since, by the rules, an LE priest of a LG deity still radiates a good aura!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I know that Eberron has plenty of rules info where they change the rules, though I'm not sure what it all is--comparitively, Eyros is nearly all about setting flavour, with very little new rules at all, just a few racial variants, maybe a few feats and monsters.




Both Sharn and the Eberron Setting itself have a lot of flavour (haven't seen other books yet). I'd say it's 4 on a scale of 1(Eyros) to 10 (Forgotten Realms).


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I nearly got that to happen.. Then I came to my senses. I'm still leery of PbP games. They're the devil, I tell ya.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].



You're going to get a disagreement out of me, which shouldn't surprise you due to my sig.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, the lightning rail grows out of elemental binding, which grows out of the existance of both elementals and the existance of magic items (sounds like a Civ-type tech tree  ).
> The alignments aren't really changed. You can have evil gold dragons, good vampires, and the like (though outsiders are still more likely to be of their alignment), and clerics don't have to be within one step of their god's alignment (opening the potential for hard to detect corruption*).
> 
> *Since, by the rules, an LE priest of a LG deity still radiates a good aura!



 Oh, I know that stuff about alignment is what changed   And I consider that turning around for its money.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Both Sharn and the Eberron Setting itself have a lot of flavour (haven't seen other books yet). I'd say it's 4 on a scale of 1(Eyros) to 10 (Forgotten Realms).



 Yeah, I know people who have bought the books and say that there is a lot of good flavour, but there is also significant crunch.  If your scale doesn't go to 0, then Eyros should have 2 for crunch because there is a teensy bit there


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know people who have bought the books and say that there is a lot of good flavour, but there is also significant crunch.  If your scale doesn't go to 0, then Eyros should have 2 for crunch because there is a teensy bit there




Never gotten into Eberron. Not even the novels where they typeface they used would hurt one's eyeballs due to it's small, hard-to-read style.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never gotten into Eberron. Not even the novels where they typeface they used would hurt one's eyeballs due to it's small, hard-to-read style.



I didn't get into Eberron until I started to play in some Eberron games...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're going to get a disagreement out of me, which shouldn't surprise you due to my sig.



 You have a sig? 99% of your posts don't because you post so many times per page! I know you do, intelectually, but I haven't seen proof if it's existance in weeks!  I have faith, man.

- Kemrain the Sigless.


----------



## Jdvn1

Apparently, I have this thing set to show a sig every time, not just once per page.  You can probably see my sig easier in my profile.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, the lightning rail grows out of elemental binding, which grows out of the existance of both elementals and the existance of magic items (sounds like a Civ-type tech tree  ).
> The alignments aren't really changed. You can have evil gold dragons, good vampires, and the like (though outsiders are still more likely to be of their alignment), and clerics don't have to be within one step of their god's alignment (opening the potential for hard to detect corruption*).
> 
> *Since, by the rules, an LE priest of a LG deity still radiates a good aura!



I like the alignment changes they made. That's more in line with how we use Alignment in our games, but still a little too crunchey.

And, don't get me wrong, some of the fluff/crunch from Eberron is great for me.  I mean.. One word..  *Changelings*!

- Kemrain the Ambiguously Backed By the Rules.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Apparently, I have this thing set to show a sig every time, not just once per page.  You can probably see my sig easier in my profile.



 If you turn it off, it makes each page a little shirter, and scrolling through a little easier.  That and, at the top of the thread, you can still see them. Then again, you seem to like sigs, so it's all good.

- Kemrain the Sigless.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And, don't get me wrong, some of the fluff/crunch from Eberron is great for me.  I mean.. One word..  *Changelings*!



Indeed.  I like all of the new races in Eberron, actually.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you turn it off, it makes each page a little shirter, and scrolling through a little easier. That and, at the top of the thread, you can still see them. Then again, you seem to like sigs, so it's all good.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sigless.



Yes, I know.  But most sigs aren't that big, so it doesn't make it that much shorter -- not enough to make a significant difference, I think.  So people have interesting sigs, and I don't want to have to hunt for a particular sig if I happen to want to see it or need it (like my own).


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Indeed.  I like all of the new races in Eberron, actually.



I don't actually know much about the others. I read a little of the book, and Warforged seem interesting, but, I dunno. I don't really know enough about them to decide whether I like them or not.




			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I know.  But most sigs aren't that big, so it doesn't make it that much shorter -- not enough to make a significant difference, I think.  So people have interesting sigs, and I don't want to have to hunt for a particular sig if I happen to want to see it or need it (like my own).



I don't consiter the top of the page to be hunting, but, meh. I've nevern eeded to hunt for a sig, and can't think of a reasin you'd need to, but you obviously have, so I'm glad you have the option either way.

- Kemrain the Ignorant and Glad, for Unrealted Reasons.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't actually know much about the others. I read a little of the book, and Warforged seem interesting, but, I dunno. I don't really know enough about them to decide whether I like them or not.



I think Eberron is just addictive.  Once you play a little, you can't stop.  It's a new, interesting take on D&D.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't consiter the top of the page to be hunting, but, meh. I've nevern eeded to hunt for a sig, and can't think of a reasin you'd need to, but you obviously have, so I'm glad you have the option either way.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ignorant and Glad, for Unrealted Reasons.



Well, in a thread like this, everyone posts all the time.  In a 'more normal' thread, I have to look around for posts.  And I like that dude that has some beer song in his sig.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> I think Eberron is just addictive.  Once you play a little, you can't stop.  It's a new, interesting take on D&D.



In what ways is it very different? I mean, it's still DnD, right?

- Kemrain the Incredulous.


----------



## Jdvn1

It's still D&D, but it's a very different flavor.  Halflings are Barbarians, Gnomes are accountants, Elves are fierce warriors, the entire world is low-level, but very high magic.


----------



## Kemrain

Sigh..  

I don't have enough RP going on. I think it might be time for me to find a PbP game. But I'm still leery. I've never done this before, and I realyl don't know how it works.  I've done realtime RP online, but never PbP or PbeM. Can any of you PbP wackos gimme a primer?

- Kemrain the "I've Got a Bad Feeling About This."


----------



## Jdvn1

What do you want to know?  Basically, you type out what you want to do and the GM types out what happens.  There are a few different ways of doing things, but there are advantages and disadvantages to PbP.  Firstly, it goes much slower.  Much, much slower.  On the other hand, I think there's much more description and characterization because since you have more time, you can be more creative and descriptive.  Feel free to read any of the PbP games I'm in.

The one with Dormon (crossed out) was really cool before the game ended, and the ones with Tamin and David (the last two) are probably my current favorites.  I like all of them, though.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Im just starting one-: the city beautiful  (plug) but reading the existing games is a good way to tell how it works - 
Dice are either rolled by DM or on a online roller(crystal castle for instance) 
usually there are several paragraphs of description then a Out of Character block at the bottom of each post (if necessary) with the game info, lists of modifiers and rolls - 
Many use 3 threads IC - or dialog and descriptions, OC - commentary and rules questions,(including recruitment and HR) and Rogues gallery - just a list of characters. 

erm. the chief problems with playing this way is the slow speed for those of us on all the time. 
and RL problems removing players for long periods (it is polite to notify all your games or just start an absent thread in talking the talk forum.)
The slow pace also encourages a lot of roleplaying, as you have a lot of time to figure out what and why your char is doing.  _ you can also show thoughts behind your actions in an internal monolog. _


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I want to join yours, EH, but I dont' know if I have time to make a character.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What do you want to know?  Basically, you type out what you want to do and the GM types out what happens.  There are a few different ways of doing things, but there are advantages and disadvantages to PbP.  Firstly, it goes much slower.  Much, much slower.  On the other hand, I think there's much more description and characterization because since you have more time, you can be more creative and descriptive.  Feel free to read any of the PbP games I'm in.
> 
> The one with Dormon (crossed out) was really cool before the game ended, and the ones with Tamin and David (the last two) are probably my current favorites.  I like all of them, though.



 I've been looking over your Undermountain game, JDiv. Looks promising.  I'd enjoy a game that I could play from work, at a slow pace. But it would need to be one in which my n00bish status wouldn't hamper the flow of things.

- Kemrain the Unsure.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't actually know much about the others. I read a little of the book, and Warforged seem interesting, but, I dunno. I don't really know enough about them to decide whether I like them or not.




I quite like them, I had quite some fun playing Flawed, a warforged wizard (eldritch knight type), somewhat clueless about the workings of the world, and very clueless about the somewhat... erotic... advances towards it by the gnome artificer Plonk.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I quite like them, I had quite some fun playing Flawed, a warforged wizard (eldritch knight type), somewhat clueless about the workings of the world, and very clueless about the somewhat... erotic... advances towards it by the gnome artificer Plonk.



 Plonk was thinking you were a Pleasurebot9000? 



Spoiler



What was up with that?



- Kemrain the "Eew!"


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Plonk was thinking you were a Pleasurebot9000?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What was up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the "Eew!"



Not me.


Spoiler



Nothing explicit, of course, but "random" touches. Feeling with the feet under the table. Hands lingering on the body after a repair spell... and thoughts: "Look at those... those gears!"


My character.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing explicit, of course, but "random" touches. Feeling with the feet under the table. Hands lingering on the body after a repair spell... and thoughts: "Look at those... those gears!"
> 
> 
> My character.



They say that Gnomes can be a little neurotic... Though I'd fail to call them erotic.. This one had a bit of a gear fettish, eh? Lil' oddballs...

- Kemrain the Creeped Out by Gnomes.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Last edited by Kemrain :







> Reason: I almost made the first 2 lines into a limeric, but I couldn't rhyme Erotic again.



Quixotic would have been my choice. 

They say that Gnomes can be a little neurotic... 
Though I'd fail to call them erotic.. 
His struggle was ultimatly Quixotic....
his beloved bot's heartbeat was only a clock ticK?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been looking over your Undermountain game, JDiv. Looks promising.  I'd enjoy a game that I could play from work, at a slow pace. But it would need to be one in which my n00bish status wouldn't hamper the flow of things.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unsure.



Give it a shot!  We all start as n00bs.  It's a very small learning curve.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Yeah, give it a shot!  As a noob myself I still managed to pick up a few games then turn immediately to GMing and have had nothing but compliments so far even from veterans. (Except recently my players have been calling me names, but you'll have to read the Destiny's Tears thread to find out why )   Also, DT is an example of a fast-paced game


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You have a sig? 99% of your posts don't because you post so many times per page! I know you do, intelectually, but I haven't seen proof if it's existance in weeks!  I have faith, man.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sigless.





I have a short sig. Short and sweet!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I have a short sig. Short and sweet!



I try to keep mine short, but I think I may get rid of the sblock.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, give it a shot!  As a noob myself I still managed to pick up a few games then turn immediately to GMing and have had nothing but compliments so far even from veterans. (Except recently my players have been calling me names, but you'll have to read the Destiny's Tears thread to find out why )   Also, DT is an example of a fast-paced game



Is that the one that's all in sblocks?    I don't get that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I try to keep mine short, but I think I may get rid of the sblock.




 

I don't even need the sblock.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

What spf sblock do you wear?  I try to stick to 35+  *nods helpfully*


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What spf sblock do you wear?  I try to stick to 35+  *nods helpfully*



Isn't that kinda low? I mean, you're on fire.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hrmmmm....good point.  Maybe I should check my notes on that.


----------



## Steve Jung

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm bored and on fire...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that the one that's all in sblocks?    I don't get that.



 Its because I don't want the players reading stuff for the other players and not for them 

There's a whole bunch of intrigue.  But those of you reading along at home can read all the SBLOCKS and see if you can solve the mystery first (I think there should be enough clues to do it by now, but only if you read from all the POVs).


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm bored and on fire...



So, you're hot to trot? 
Hi Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> So, you're hot to trot?
> Hi Rystil.



 Hello Steve, how are you doing?

I would stop there, but those one-liner posts are really tasteless, don't you think?

Yeah, so at least this one isn't one of those.


----------



## Steve Jung

Not bad, how 'bout yourself?
How far has your Destiny's Tears game gone? I want to know about how long it would take me to catch up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not bad, how 'bout yourself?
> How far has your Destiny's Tears game gone? I want to know about how long it would take me to catch up.



Well its been around for almost two weeks, I think, and we have 1000 posts IC so far, but a lot of them are short (and you can definitely ignore the OOC posts ). It has some really great roleplaying going on, and I think it would be really fun to read, but I can't really give an unbiased opinion 

As for me, well, I've been very happy, lazing around now with the end of the MIT school year and spending some leisure time and such


----------



## Steve Jung

OK. Starting with the OOC thread.
Did you do alright on your finals?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> OK. Starting with the OOC thread.
> Did you do alright on your finals?



 I think I did pretty well, but grades aren't back yet, which is when I get to find out just how badly I really did 

Oh, and be careful the OOC Thread is the second one, since the first one had to be closed due to being big 

Thanks for reading our game, and I hope you like it!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> So, you're hot to trot?
> Hi Rystil.




I'm always hot to trot!  Or gallop, canter, rack, pace....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> OK. Starting with the OOC thread.
> Did you do alright on your finals?



 Oh, and fair warning--some of the scenes with Molpe are PG-13


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm always hot to trot!  Or gallop, canter, rack, pace....



What about dressage?


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and be careful the OOC Thread is the second one, since the first one had to be closed due to being big
> 
> Thanks for reading our game, and I hope you like it!
> 
> Oh, and fair warning--some of the scenes with Molpe are PG-13



I believe I'm familiar with threads that get too big.  Episode III was PG-13, so that shouldn't shock me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What about dressage?
> I believe I'm familiar with threads that get too big.  Episode II was PG-13, so that shouldn't shock me.



 Heehee, all Hiveminders are familiar with the closing, I think 

Don't you mean Episode III being PG-13?


----------



## Steve Jung

Yes. Yes I did.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes I did.



 It was a fun movie.  I can see how you might not want your kiddies watching disfiguring, Sith Lords winning, and the slaughter of innocents by the protagonist.


----------



## Jdvn1

... The protagonist slaughters innocents?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, you haven't seen it?  Oops!

::Waves hand in front of Jdvn1's face::

"You will forget I said that.  You do not want to sell me deathsticks."


----------



## Jdvn1

No, I've seen it, but I'm not sure what you're talking about.  Anakin is hardly a protagonist, and you don't see him slaughtering children or anything.  You see him killing two people in a video, but that's about it.  Obiwan and Yoda don't kill innocents, that I recall.  Mace doesn't kill innocents.  What are you referring to?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, I've seen it, but I'm not sure what you're talking about.  Anakin is hardly a protagonist, and you don't see him slaughtering children or anything.  You see him killing two people in a video, but that's about it.  Obiwan and Yoda don't kill innocents, that I recall.  Mace doesn't kill innocents.  What are you referring to?



 Anakin is most certainly the protagonist...he's the anti-hero of the movie, just as Macbeth and Medea are the protagonists of their works.  And just because you don't see him chop up the kids doesn't make it any less disturbing when he pulls the 'sabre on them.


----------



## Steve Jung

Wasn't there dialogue saying that Anakin killed younglings?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anakin is most certainly the protagonist...he's the anti-hero of the movie, just as Macbeth and Medea are the protagonists of their works.  And just because you don't see him chop up the kids doesn't make it any less disturbing when he pulls the 'sabre on them.



When he tries to kill Obiwan, I'd take awa 'protagonist' status from him.  When he turns on everyone, same thing.

And you said:







> I can see how you might not want your kiddies watching ... the slaughter of innocents by the protagonist.



I only mention it because your kiddies wouldn't be watching the slaughter.  Like when Bambi's mother is killed, you don't see anything too gruesome.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Wasn't there dialogue saying that Anakin killed younglings?



Yeah.  The Star Wars gurus on the threads that pertain to that mention the 'younglings' is a term for Jedi-in-training, not necessarily children or kids of a certain age.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Wasn't there dialogue saying that Anakin killed younglings?



 He did kill the children offscreen.  He drew a lightsabre on them and then when Obi-Wan and Yoda came in, they checked the children's corpses and saw that they had been slaughtered via lightsabre, then they found the perpetrator to be Anakin.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When he tries to kill Obiwan, I'd take awa 'protagonist' status from him.  When he turns on everyone, same thing.
> 
> And you said:I only mention it because your kiddies wouldn't be watching the slaughter.  Like when Bambi's mother is killed, you don't see anything too gruesome.



 Medea and Macbeth also killed plenty of people, she her children and her husband's new wife and the wife's father, he just about everyone he could.  You don't lose protagonist status for being evil.  That just makes you an antihero.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Medea and Macbeth also killed plenty of people, she her children and her husband's new wife and the wife's father, he just about everyone he could.  You don't lose protagonist status for being evil.  That just makes you an antihero.



Depends on how you see it.  A protagonist could be defined as "a hero of a literary work" in which case an anti-hero wouldn't qualify.  It could also be defined as "the central character in a literary work" in which case Anakin would be the protagonist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He did kill the children offscreen.  He drew a lightsabre on them and then when Obi-Wan and Yoda came in, they checked the children's corpses and saw that they had been slaughtered via lightsabre, then they found the perpetrator to be Anakin.



Although I'm amused by those people who live by the "if you don't see the corpse, he's not dead" rule.

Oh, and the corpses weren't children's corpses, but Jedi corpses.


----------



## Steve Jung

I go with the second definition. Whether or not Star Wars counts as literature, I'll leave that to you.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Although I'm amused by those people who live by the "if you don't see the corpse, he's not dead" rule.



Probably reading too much Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Depends on how you see it.  A protagonist could be defined as "a hero of a literary work" in which case an anti-hero wouldn't qualify.  It could also be defined as "the central character in a literary work" in which case Anakin would be the protagonist.



 pro·tag·o·nist    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (pr-tg-nst)
n. 
1)The main character in a drama or other literary work. 
2)In ancient Greek drama, the first actor to engage in dialogue with the chorus, in later dramas playing the main character and some minor characters as well. 

3)A leading or principal figure. 
4)The leader of a cause; a champion. 
5)Usage Problem. A proponent; an advocate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> pro·tag·o·nist    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (pr-tg-nst)
> n.
> 1)The main character in a drama or other literary work.
> 2)In ancient Greek drama, the first actor to engage in dialogue with the chorus, in later dramas playing the main character and some minor characters as well.
> 
> 3)A leading or principal figure.
> 4)The leader of a cause; a champion.
> 5)Usage Problem. A proponent; an advocate.



Here are a few more definitions for you:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define:+protagonist


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Probably reading too much Sherlock Holmes.



Is that so bad?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Here are a few more definitions for you:
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3A+protagonist



Yup, and none of the ones that look reputable even mentions your "Must be a good guy" thing  The first one even says straight out that it can be an anti-hero.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that so bad?



Nope, not at all.
I got to get to sleep. Sleep good. Goodnight Jdvn1 and Rystil and all you lurkers out there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Nope, not at all.
> I got to get to sleep. Sleep good. Goodnight Jdvn1 and Rystil and all you lurkers out there.



 G'night!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, and none of the ones that look reputable even mentions your "Must be a good guy" thing  The first one even says straight out that it can be an anti-hero.



Of my two definitions, one was "hero" the other was "central character."  I didn't say "good guy."  If the definition you're using is "hero" then "anti-hero" could easily be considered out.  As you can see, different definitions say different things.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Nope, not at all.
> I got to get to sleep. Sleep good. Goodnight Jdvn1 and Rystil and all you lurkers out there.



Good night!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of my two definitions, one was "hero" the other was "central character." I didn't say "good guy." If the definition you're using is "hero" then "anti-hero" could easily be considered out. As you can see, different definitions say different things.



Antihero

n : a protagonist who lacks the characteristics that would make him a hero (or her a heroine)

So this means that by definition...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Antihero
> 
> n : a protagonist who lacks the characteristics that would make him a hero (or her a heroine)
> 
> So this means that by definition...



Going by the third and fifth defintions here, an antihero is not necessarily a protagonist, by virtue of not being a hero.

When my _point_ is that it depends on what definition you use, isn't it silly just to list one definition?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Going by the third and fifth defintions here, an antihero is not necessarily a protagonist, by virtue of not being a hero.
> 
> When my _point_ is that it depends on what definition you use, isn't it silly just to list one definition?



 If you accept that the word antihero exists, then you must accept that it can be a protagonist because it was created specifically to describe a protagonist that is not a hero.  There is no other literary definition for an antihero beyond those bounds 

Anyways, you are the one who first used an exclusive worldview in definition when you claimed that Anakin could not be the protagonist of RotS 



> No, I've seen it, but I'm not sure what you're talking about. Anakin is hardly a protagonist






> When he tries to kill Obiwan, I'd take awa 'protagonist' status from him. When he turns on everyone, same thing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you accept that the word antihero exists, then you must accept that it can be a protagonist because it was created specifically to describe a protagonist that is not a hero.  There is no other literary definition for an antihero beyond those bounds



Well, the third and fifth defintions at the link I posted disagree with you.  You don't have to give them credence, but it does mean that I don't _have_ to accept that an anti-hero describes a protagonist that is not a hero.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyways, you are the one who first used an exclusive worldview in definition when you claimed that Anakin could not be the protagonist of RotS



Hm, true.  I shouldn't have used absolutes.  I didn't think of Anakin as a protagonist, really.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

My brain now hurts at the sheer geekyness of this conversation...there is not enough fire here....

*wanders off in search of fire*


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> My brain now hurts at the sheer geekyness of this conversation...there is not enough fire here....
> 
> *wanders off in search of fire*



Oh, sorry.

And then Anakin catches on fire, and later Vader's body is burned.

Happy?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry.
> 
> And then Anakin catches on fire, and later Vader's body is burned.
> 
> Happy?



 Yes, burned, burned by a tiny little ember without actually touching the lava.  Weird stuff!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, burned, burned by a tiny little ember without actually touching the lava.  Weird stuff!



Did he not?  I don't recall, but I thought he just _barely_ touched it.  Or maybe the rock around the lava was hot enough to catch him on fire?

Regardless, he was well on his was to being a piece of charcoal.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yay!  Fire GOOOOOOD!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did he not?  I don't recall, but I thought he just _barely_ touched it.  Or maybe the rock around the lava was hot enough to catch him on fire?
> 
> Regardless, he was well on his was to being a piece of charcoal.



 Yup.  But Obi-Wan so should have just finished him


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  But Obi-Wan so should have just finished him



Oh, definitely.  I don't know why he didn't, except maybe because he knew there'd be six episodes afterwards.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  Fire GOOOOOOD!



You're a fan of being burned alive?  Well, "alive."  He was in a pretty sorry state already.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  Fire GOOOOOOD!



 Y'know, if you like fire so much, you would *love* the Crucible religion of Eyros!



			
				The Crucible Creation Legend said:
			
		

> At first, the universe was composed of a vast and orderless morass of material, where nothing could exist as there was no space for new life. But slowly, the Flame grew among these surroundings, purging away the chaff as the purging Flame of Judgment, and leaving the world as we know it today.
> 
> The touch of the Flame brought into being great creatures of fire upon the land, and they roamed and ravaged at random until Cururultar, in destroying many of the others, paved the way for the races of orc and man, who had risen from the ashes of the fallen along with other lesser races. Thus did Cururultar act as the Flame of Rebirth.
> 
> But orc and man lived as savage animals, unable to do more than kill and eat raw flesh, until the Flame brought forth the Flame of Inspiration from the skies above.
> 
> Able to use fire, the orcs and humans began to create more inventions, as the winds carried the embers of the Flame of Civilisation to their ears.
> 
> But the other races began to maraud upon the faithful, and so the Flame of the Forge bestowed upon the humans and orcs the knowledge of weapon and armoursmithing, so that they may defend themselves, and the other races did cry out in their anguish as they were vanquished.
> 
> But even civilised, nevertheless the orcs and men were lonely with their static community, and moreover, they had lost good men to the ravages of the marauders. And so the ancient sage Maios, a thousand-year-old man who was once a strong robust warrior, bravely approached the great flame-beast Xarkavan. And Maios said, "Great agent of the Flame, my people are lonely in their isolation. And well we know that our races were created from the ashes of the Flame of Rebirth, and yet we wonder how we may increase and multiply. In exchange for your wisdom, we have brought forth unto you many gifts that our people do relish, and so we wish that you will be pleased." And Xarkavan was pleased. And he did look kindly upon the requests of Maios, and so he brought forth the Flame of the Hearth and bid Maios step forward bravely and enter the Flame, that it may bring forth the object of his people's desires.
> 
> And Maios stepped into the Flame without hesitation, and it singed away his beard and hair, except upon his head, and it burned away the muscles he had built in all his years of battle and the wrinkles of his old age. And it left behind a smaller shape, unfamiliar to the humans and orcs, but vibrant with youth and beauty. And Xarkavan said, "Behold, for now you are woman. And you shall be known forthwith as Maia. Go forth to your people, and use the gifts that the Flame has bestowed upon you to increase your numbers and live in health and pleasure forever." But the demon Taufenacht looked upon Maia and was wracked with jealousy and lust. He desired this beautiful creature for his own, and he was enraged that the Flame should bestow her upon the lesser races of man and orc, rather than he, a great demon of the Flame of Judgment, brother to Cururultar. And so, unable to have her for his own, in his treachery, Taufenacht raged the Flame of Destruction upon all the races, causing them to burn away from this mortal coil after they had reached a certain age, too old to resist him any longer, destroyed for all time by the Flame of Destruction. Only the dragons, wise to his plan, were able to avoid this fate, and so they live forever.
> 
> This is the truth passed down throughout time of the Six Pillars of the Flame, the Flame of Judgment, the Flame of Rebirth, the Flame of Inspiration, the Flame of Civilisation, the Flame of the Forge, the Flame of the Hearth, and the Flame of Destruction.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, definitely.  I don't know why he didn't, except maybe because he knew there'd be six episodes afterwards.



 He needed Anakin alive for the sequels, so that Anakin could strike him down but then he could become more powerful than he possibly imagined, I guess.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He needed Anakin alive for the sequels, so that Anakin could strike him down but then he could become more powerful than he possibly imagined, I guess.



I don't like to say that Obiwan was struck down because I'm not sure the lightsaber touched him before he fell.  It certainly wasn't Anakin's lightsaber that did it to him.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't like to say that Obiwan was struck down because I'm not sure the lightsaber touched him before he fell.  It certainly wasn't Anakin's lightsaber that did it to him.



 He became immortal in the force.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He became immortal in the force.



Well, yes.  Some say that he did that as he died, though.

Edit: "Died" is a bad word to use.  "Was being killed"?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, yes.  Some say that he did that as he died, though.
> 
> Edit: "Died" is a bad word to use.  "Was being killed"?



 Or even "Was being struck down" ?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or even "Was being struck down" ?



Heh.  It just sounds like it was the lightsaber taking him down, when it wasn't.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  It just sounds like it was the lightsaber taking him down, when it wasn't.



 Doesn't need to be struck by the lightsabre though.  And besides, that is the phrasing that Obi-Wan used.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Doesn't need to be struck by the lightsabre though.  And besides, that is the phrasing that Obi-Wan used.



I don't recall that, but okay.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Did he not?  I don't recall, but I thought he just _barely_ touched it.  Or maybe the rock around the lava was hot enough to catch him on fire?
> 
> Regardless, he was well on his was to being a piece of charcoal.



Lava ia hot. Very hot. It can set things on fire *easily* without touching them, if their burning point is low enough or they suffer prolonged exposure. Annakin was set aflame because he was wearing flamable materials, had all the moisture about him evaporated away, and had his temparature raised significantly by a lightsaber.  I'm just suprised he stopped burning when he did.

And about killing children- If Annakin walked into the room full of children, who asked for his help, and drew his weapon, stepping forward before the panel moved on, how *can't* you assume he wasn't killing them? He was killing all the Jedi. They're Jedi.

- Kemrain the Immolated.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  But Obi-Wan so should have just finished him



Obiwan didn't kill him because, as he said to Yoda, he couldn't. Anakin was like a brother to him, and he simply didn't have it in him. Character flaw. I agree with you, that he should have killed him. Out of pity, to end his suffering. But Obiwan had a moment of weakness.

While it's a shame, it does allow for continued continuity. Then again, if he *had* killed Anakin, what would have changed? Vader wouldn't have been around, but Palpatine would still have been Emperor. He'd have gotten himself another apprentice, perhapse elevating Mara Jade to the position, from Emperor's Hand. 

Then again, Mara Jade wouldn't have let Luke get away on Bespin... Hmm...

- Kemrain the What If Machine.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Lava ia hot. Very hot. It can set things on fire *easily* without touching them, if their burning point is low enough or they suffer prolonged exposure. Annakin was set aflame because he was wearing flamable materials, had all the moisture about him evaporated away, and had his temparature raised significantly by a lightsaber.  I'm just suprised he stopped burning when he did.



Hm, good point.  I thought he'd burn longer too, but I guess they had to make his survival _somewhat_ believeable.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> And about killing children- If Annakin walked into the room full of children, who asked for his help, and drew his weapon, stepping forward before the panel moved on, how *can't* you assume he wasn't killing them? He was killing all the Jedi. They're Jedi.
> 
> - Kemrain the Immolated.



I didn't say he didn't kill them, just that they didn't show it.  Then again, it's possible he came up with another idea at the last second.  Why kill the younglings whe you can have a bunch of apprentices?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Obiwan didn't kill him because, as he said to Yoda, he couldn't. Anakin was like a brother to him, and he simply didn't have it in him. Character flaw. I agree with you, that he should have killed him. Out of pity, to end his suffering. But Obiwan had a moment of weakness.
> 
> While it's a shame, it does allow for continued continuity. Then again, if he *had* killed Anakin, what would have changed? Vader wouldn't have been around, but Palpatine would still have been Emperor. He'd have gotten himself another apprentice, perhapse elevating Mara Jade to the position, from Emperor's Hand.
> 
> Then again, Mara Jade wouldn't have let Luke get away on Bespin... Hmm...
> 
> - Kemrain the What If Machine.



At least the new apprentice wouldn't have been the strongest Jedi ever.  And by that point, how many Jedi were left?  Where would Palpatine have gotten an apprentice from?  It's not like there's an apprentice tree.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At least the new apprentice wouldn't have been the strongest Jedi ever. And by that point, how many Jedi were left? Where would Palpatine have gotten an apprentice from? It's not like there's an apprentice tree.



So he'd make another apprentice by influencing the midiachlorians, like he made Anakin...


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So he'd make another apprentice by influencing the midiachlorians, like he made Anakin...



There may be limitations to that ability we don't know. And the grow-up time involved.

Should we be discussing spoilers openly in here?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> There may be limitations to that ability we don't know. And the grow-up time involved.
> 
> Should we be discussing spoilers openly in here?



 Well, I'll certainly edit it out if you like.


----------



## Knight Otu

_I_ don't mind, and I've seen the movie already. Other people might mind.

Knight Otu the "Tweaking PovRay files for mapping purposes"


----------



## Evilhalfling

I liked the fact that they reisted the temptation to have him actually fall in the lava. 
the survival was at leasst somewhat believable that way.


----------



## Jdvn1

I like that Obiwan won, because he's cooler and not as retarded as Anakin.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Hey joydivison how long have you been on page 1? congrats btw.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At least the new apprentice wouldn't have been the strongest Jedi ever.  And by that point, how many Jedi were left?  Where would Palpatine have gotten an apprentice from?  It's not like there's an apprentice tree.



 The same place he got his Hands and Inquisitors. Fallen Jedi, other Darkside traditions, wayword force sensitive children..

- Kemrain the Force Adept.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Hey joydivison how long have you been on page 1? congrats btw.



Oh, thanks.  Um, a couple weeks?  I don't remember, exactly.  There was a big gap between the first person on 2 and last person on 1, is all I remember.  I beat Knight Otu, though, and Rystil might bump him off of page 1, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The same place he got his Hands and Inquisitors. Fallen Jedi, other Darkside traditions, wayword force sensitive children..
> 
> - Kemrain the Force Adept.



I didn't think there were anymore Fallen Jedi, but I don't know.  Anyway, what place is this?  Jedi-Mart?  Jedi's House of Pancakes?


----------



## Knight Otu

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Hey joydivison how long have you been on page 1? congrats btw.




Too long.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Too long.



Are you going to knock me off, Mr. Last-On-The-Page?!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like that Obiwan won, because he's cooler and not as retarded as Anakin.



 Well Anakin is pretty retarded...

Palpatine:

"Let me tell you a story about the Sith...the Jedi wouldn't tell you this because only the Sith know.  Darth Plagius taught his apprentice everything he knew and then was killed by his apprentice in his sleep, but only his apprentice knows that...but it wasn't me, it was--uhh--my friend...yeah, my friend!  Oh, and my master taught me everything he knew.  And I can teach you how to use new powers.  Its because I like using the Dark Side"

Anakin:

"Wait, I have this unfamiliar itching feeling in my head...what is it called?  Oh yeah, a thought!  I think its possible that you might be the Sith Lord.  Can you confirm this for me though because I'd like to be sure first, and it doesn't seem to add up."


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> but it wasn't me, it was--uhh--my friend...yeah, my friend!



  While we were watching the movie, we were kind of making fun of it.

Anakin: ... You're the Sith!
Us: ... Good job, Ani!  You get a cookie!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> While we were watching the movie, we were kind of making fun of it.
> 
> Anakin: ... You're the Sith!
> Us: ... Good job, Ani!  You get a cookie!



 Yeah


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't think there were anymore Fallen Jedi, but I don't know.  Anyway, what place is this?  Jedi-Mart?  Jedi's House of Pancakes?



 According to the novels, there were quite a few running about. Apparently, Obiwan and Yoda weren't the only ones able to hide from the Empire. And I'd imagine that anyone who displayed Force Talent would be snatched up post haste and made into a Darkside Marauder, an Emperor's Hand, or a High Inquisitor. that or brutally killed after much torture.  Keep in mind, the Force seems to flow down through the generations, so if your great grandfather was a Jedi, you might have some talent, too, even if you were never accepted into the Jedi Temple.

Also to be kept in mind, Anakin was nearly rejected for training. Many, many people were. What happened to them? Lots of them went darkside. They weren't Jedi, so the Emperor could mold them to his dark designs.

- Kemrain the AgriCorps Reject.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah



There was also the

"... That was a _very_ conveniently placed runway"

And the

"Can you hear me?"
"Can you hear me now?  Can you hear me now?"

I made a list of the ones I could remember on one of the other threads.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> According to the novels, there were quite a few running about. Apparently, Obiwan and Yoda weren't the only ones able to hide from the Empire.



According to Lucas, only the movies are canon.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Also to be kept in mind, Anakin was nearly rejected for training. Many, many people were. What happened to them? Lots of them went darkside. They weren't Jedi, so the Emperor could mold them to his dark designs.
> 
> - Kemrain the AgriCorps Reject.



I _guess_ so.  Then again, there could be a lot of Rogue Jedi too.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you going to knock me off, Mr. Last-On-The-Page?!




Why should I, Mr Too-fast-for-his-own-safety-Nr-2?

I'm quite comfortable on my place. I'm used to it in a way.

Knight Otu the "Preparing the thief npc tokens"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Apparently, Obiwan and Yoda weren't the only ones able to hide from the Empire.




Indeed!  This fact alone makes it possible to play a Jedi in a game set after Episode III, but before Episode IV.

Tis the basis of a couple of characters I hope to play someday.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> According to Lucas, only the movies are canon.
> I _guess_ so.  Then again, there could be a lot of Rogue Jedi too.



 You mean Jedi Scoundrels? Nice Combo, especially for a consular.

- Kemrain the d20 Star Wars Fanatic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Why should I, Mr Too-fast-for-his-own-safety-Nr-2?



I live for speed!  And what's Nr-2?


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'm quite comfortable on my place. I'm used to it in a way.



Will you be used to it when Rystil comes by in a week to knock you to page 2?  


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Knight Otu the "Preparing the thief npc tokens"



What's PovRay?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You mean Jedi Scoundrels? Nice Combo, especially for a consular.
> 
> - Kemrain the d20 Star Wars Fanatic.



Um... sure.  They could play a part in the last three movies, too.

- Jdvn1 the Invited Once To Play SWd20, But Turned It Down Due To Crappy Players And GM.


----------



## Kemrain

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Indeed!  This fact alone makes it possible to play a Jedi in a game set after Episode III, but before Episode IV.
> 
> Tis the basis of a couple of characters I hope to play someday.



 I have some character concepts that fit into this time period well, myself. I have a lovely Force Adept/Dark Side Devotee tempter that I'll probably never get to play but love to toy with in short stories. Y'gotta enjoy inflicting -10 to all rolls with a high Fear skill. Want to resist? Take a DSP! Kaife Karaan is a nasty fellow.

There aren't any Star Wars PbP games that are open, are there?

- Kemrain the Fallen.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um... sure.  They could play a part in the last three movies, too.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Invited Once To Play SWd20, But Turned It Down Due To Crappy Players And GM.



 I'm sorry you had a bad group invite you, JDiv. It's a great game, and somehow even manages to balance Force users against Non-Force users.  Something WEG's Star Wars never did.

- Kemrain the Balanced.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There aren't any Star Wars PbP games that are open, are there?
> 
> - Kemrain the Fallen.



There was a coupla weeks ago.  AMG said he'd run something later, too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you had a bad group invite you, JDiv. It's a great game, and somehow even manages to balance Force users against Non-Force users.  Something WEG's Star Wars never did.
> 
> - Kemrain the Balanced.



I know a moderate amount about the movies, but I'm not a huge fan of Star Wars.  I'm fine with not playing.  It's just that the other people involved were _way_ too into the books and were playing through a few of the books and... I just like a more flexible world than what they had.  The game died quickly because they spent all the time arguing about what happened when in what book.

I'm glad I avoided that.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I live for speed!  And what's Nr-2?



You are number 2. Rystil is Number 1. (On that particular list only)


			
				Jdvn2 said:
			
		

> Will you be used to it when Rystil comes by in a week to knock you to page 2?



Somewhat. I spent a looong time on the top of page 2.


			
				Jdvn3 said:
			
		

> What's PovRay?



A 3d raytracing program, which I'm "misusing" to create the basic maps and tokens you've already seen in Slaves of the Dragon.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know a moderate amount about the movies, but I'm not a huge fan of Star Wars.  I'm fine with not playing.  It's just that the other people involved were _way_ too into the books and were playing through a few of the books and... I just like a more flexible world than what they had.  The game died quickly because they spent all the time arguing about what happened when in what book.
> 
> I'm glad I avoided that.



 Yeesh. I'm a fan, but I die more easily than that. Cripes.

I like a flexable game, too. The novels are supposed to help with flexability, not hamper it. Give you ideas and things, not hold you to a single concept.

So who is this AMG and where can I find him saying this?

- Kemrain the n00b.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yeesh. I'm a fan, but I die more easily than that. Cripes.
> 
> I like a flexable game, too. The novels are supposed to help with flexability, not hamper it. Give you ideas and things, not hold you to a single concept.
> 
> So who is this AMG and where can I find him saying this?
> 
> - Kemrain the n00b.



 You don't know AMG?  He's pretty famous around here, on the first page of posters and such, and he always stops by in my X000 thread posts to say that I post responses that are short enough that my post count doesn't mean anything


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You are number 2. Rystil is Number 1. (On that particular list only)



Oh, gotcha.  Number.  I'm not number 1 at anything, seems like.


> Somewhat. I spent a looong time on the top of page 2.



... What?!  That means you're reveling in the opportunity to go back to reign on Page 2?  I didn't suspect you were _planning_ on going to page 2, only to gain more power...


> A 3d raytracing program, which I'm "misusing" to create the basic maps and tokens you've already seen in Slaves of the Dragon.



... So the maps will only get better?  Cool!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yeesh. I'm a fan, but I die more easily than that. Cripes.
> 
> I like a flexable game, too. The novels are supposed to help with flexability, not hamper it. Give you ideas and things, not hold you to a single concept.



Depends on how you use the books.  As I understand it, the GM was running a game that went exactly like one of the books and there was much railroading involved.  See, I like being able to make any sort of character I like and get the impression that I'm discovering or learning things as I play.  If everyone is an expert on the world and situation, and there are no surprises, and I'm being forced to follow a particular story, that takes away a lot of the fun for me.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> So who is this AMG and where can I find him saying this?
> 
> - Kemrain the n00b.



You don't know AMG?  Maybe you just don't know the abbreviation.  I always type his full name out incorrectly.  He mentions it on the Talking the Talk forum, somewhere...  the last time someone was looking for a DWd20 game.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What?! That means you're reveling in the opportunity to go back to reign on Page 2? I didn't suspect you were _planning_ on going to page 2, only to gain more power...



Not quite revelling or planning, but you have to take whatyou get.


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... So the maps will only get better?  Cool!



Well, this one isn't quite as good, propably because I made my first steps with it, then "forgot" to continue it until I really needed it...:\ But with more practice, I might get better.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Jdvn1
> Jdvn2
> Jdvn3



So *thats* where my Clone Army went! Otu, you thief!

- Kemrain the Accusatory.


----------



## Kemrain

AMG.. Ahnk-Morpork Guard? I know him. He draws stuff. He's neat.

- Kemrain the Figurey-Outey.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not quite revelling or planning, but you have to take whatyou get.



Oh, okay.  Well, I'll still remember "the good ol' times" when you were on the first page. 


> Well, this one isn't quite as good, propably because I made my first steps with it, then "forgot" to continue it until I really needed it...:\ But with more practice, I might get better.



Your maps are still much better than most of the ones I've seen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So *thats* where my Clone Army went! Otu, you thief!
> 
> - Kemrain the Accusatory.



When did he post that?


> AMG.. Ahnk-Morpork Guard? I know him. He draws stuff. He's neat.
> 
> - Kemrain the Figurey-Outey.



Yeppers.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When did he post that?
> Yeppers.



 Post 582 in this thread, on this page.

- Kemrain the Informative.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Post 582 in this thread, on this page.
> 
> - Kemrain the Informative.



Ah-hah.  He's too clever for me.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So *thats* where my Clone Army went! Otu, you thief!
> 
> - Kemrain the Accusatory.



I wondered if someone would notice that little bit.


----------



## Kemrain

Are there any PbP games specifically for beginners? I have tons of roleplaying experience, but I've both never done PbP and am exceptionally nervous about the idea.  I'd like to find a game where the GM will give me a helping hand, and the game won't be too crazy for me to follow.

- Kemrain the Slow.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are there any PbP games specifically for beginners? I have tons of roleplaying experience, but I've both never done PbP and am exceptionally nervous about the idea.  I'd like to find a game where the GM will give me a helping hand, and the game won't be too crazy for me to follow.
> 
> - Kemrain the Slow.



 Hmm...well I think you'll find that you get up to speed very quickly.  I don't think you'll need any adjustment time.  I know that Isida's Tarumen was for beginners, but that's been full for a while.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are there any PbP games specifically for beginners? I have tons of roleplaying experience, but I've both never done PbP and am exceptionally nervous about the idea.  I'd like to find a game where the GM will give me a helping hand, and the game won't be too crazy for me to follow.
> 
> - Kemrain the Slow.



Most GMs would give you a helping hand regardless.  Just jump in!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Most GMs would give you a helping hand regardless.  Just jump in!



 Or you can do what I did and join Living ENWorld--It takes so long for an adventure to show up that you'll have weeks of practice in the Red Dragon Inn where you can learn the ways


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Most GMs would give you a helping hand regardless.  Just jump in!



 I couldn't just jump in without a character, and notice, and permission. If it was that simple, I'm not sure the games would be up to my standards. As it looks now, they certanly are, but you need to be in them from day one for the game to make a lot of sense.

- Kemrain the Leery.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or you can do what I did and join Living ENWorld--It takes so long for an adventure to show up that you'll have weeks of practice in the Red Dragon Inn where you can learn the ways



Well, that's in-character conversation only.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I couldn't just jump in without a character, and notice, and permission. If it was that simple, I'm not sure the games would be up to my standards. As it looks now, they certanly are, but you need to be in them from day one for the game to make a lot of sense.
> 
> - Kemrain the Leery.



There are a few games starting up -- give it a shot.  If you don't have everything ready in time, don't sweat it.  Try for the next one.  Maybe they're up to your standards, maybe not.  But try it before you decide.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, that's in-character conversation only.



 That's at least half of it right there though


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv, I don't wantto be a nudge, as I said I'd back off, but e1ven asked me a question  I didn't know the answer to. Have you looked at the wiki lately? We've made some extensive updates, especially to Voushta.

- Kemrain the Grenshan.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's at least half of it right there though



Well, true.  I think that's the easy part, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv, I don't wantto be a nudge, as I said I'd back off, but e1ven asked me a question  I didn't know the answer to. Have you looked at the wiki lately? We've made some extensive updates, especially to Voushta.
> 
> - Kemrain the Grenshan.



I'll look at it now.  What question do you have?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, true.  I think that's the easy part, though.



 Well then what's the hard part?  I'm still confused to what the hard part is.  Its all an easy part.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well then what's the hard part?  I'm still confused to what the hard part is.  Its all an easy part.



I think people are intimidated because they don't know how it all works.  How does rolling work?  How do battles work?  I can't see what the GM sees, so wouldn't stuff be missed?  What about inflection?  An all-text medium is very different.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think people are intimidated because they don't know how it all works.  How does rolling work?  How do battles work?  I can't see what the GM sees, so wouldn't stuff be missed?  What about inflection?  An all-text medium is very different.



 I'll bet the fact that I never use miniatures unless forced to do so helped me adjust then.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll bet the fact that I never use miniatures unless forced to do so helped me adjust then.



Possibly.  A lot of GMs use grids and tokens anyway, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll look at it now.  What question do you have?



 I asked in the post. He wanted to know if you'd looked at it. He's as excited as I am to have a reader. Thank you for looking. You rock.

Rysti, you're cool enough to look too, if you care. But, you're still too busy, right? If you're still interested whe nyou're done with Eyros, lemme know.

- Kemrain the Proud of Hir Wiki.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think people are intimidated because they don't know how it all works.  How does rolling work?  How do battles work?  I can't see what the GM sees, so wouldn't stuff be missed?  What about inflection?  An all-text medium is very different.



 That's pretty much it. Or at least a big part of it. Nervous nervous nervous.  I have anxiety when I deal with commitment, and a PbP game is a lot more commitment than the Hive.

- Kemrain the Anxious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I asked in the post. He wanted to know if you'd looked at it. He's as excited as I am to have a reader. Thank you for looking. You rock.
> 
> Rysti, you're cool enough to look too, if you care. But, you're still too busy, right? If you're still interested whe nyou're done with Eyros, lemme know.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud of Hir Wiki.



So many typos!  Gah.

I thought he had a question _concerning_ Voushta.


----------



## Kemrain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv, I don't wantto be a nudge, as I said I'd back off, but e1ven asked me a question  I didn't know the answer to. Have you looked at the wiki lately? We've made some extensive updates, especially to Voushta.
> 
> - Kemrain the Grenshan.



 Seems clear to me, but I wrote it. Sorry for the confusion.

- Kemrain the Apologetic.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's pretty much it. Or at least a big part of it. Nervous nervous nervous.  I have anxiety when I deal with commitment, and a PbP game is a lot more commitment than the Hive.
> 
> - Kemrain the Anxious.




 have you just gone an looked yet? I read most of the way through Koboldquest: delivering the Calzone before starting my own game. I would'nt worry about requried commitment, it varies widly, depends on how fast the game moves.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I asked in the post. He wanted to know if you'd looked at it. He's as excited as I am to have a reader. Thank you for looking. You rock.
> 
> Rysti, you're cool enough to look too, if you care. But, you're still too busy, right? If you're still interested whe nyou're done with Eyros, lemme know.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud of Hir Wiki.



 Well, I'm in the editing process for Eyros, which does take some time, and I'm also working on Twin Infinities stuff.  Twin Infinities started as a proposal to create two games and now there are four (cuz I'm a pushover).  And there's only one space left in all four of them, for the all-Amaranthian game 

So now I get to type up info for everyone--fun stuff, but takes a bit of time


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What spf sblock do you wear?  I try to stick to 35+  *nods helpfully*




I don't wear any unless I know I'm gonna be out in the sun all day... Then it's like SPF 15 as I don't really need much more due to my natural "tan" that I have from my Indian/Hispanic background..


----------



## Kemrain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> have you just gone an looked yet? I read most of the way through Koboldquest: delivering the Calzone before starting my own game. I would'nt worry about requried commitment, it varies widly, depends on how fast the game moves.



 I've looked a little, but it seems hard to find games that I feel I could follow. I looked at the undermountain game. I think it would be better sand 3 characters, but, that's just me. They dont' seem well integrated into the group at all.

Is that common?

- Kemrain the Leery.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's pretty much it. Or at least a big part of it. Nervous nervous nervous.  I have anxiety when I deal with commitment, and a PbP game is a lot more commitment than the Hive.
> 
> - Kemrain the Anxious.



Well, to answer the questions:
How does rolling work?
That's up to the GM.  Some use online rollers, some trust players to roll their own dice honestly, some roll their own dice for everyone.  Basically, it's not really something you have to worry about .

How do battles work?
Also up to the GM.  He'll post what happens or what you see, and you'll post what you want to do.  He'll explain it to everyone, though.  Either you use an online roller and post the die result or you post your bonus and he'll roll for you.

I can't see what the GM sees, so wouldn't stuff be missed?
Well, this happens in any game you play, PbP or not.  It's up to the GM to have clear descriptions, and if there's anything you feel is left out, feel free to ask.  Alternately, some GMs post pictures or graphs so you can see where and how everything is laid out.

What about inflection? An all-text medium is very different.
True, this is also up to having clear descriptions.  Players and GMs, when using text, can specify, though.  There's a big difference between:
You hear steps running and around a corner comes a flash of oranges, whites, and yellows.  A bouncy young halfling smiles at you with his green eyes, "Hi!"  He runs toward you and wraps his arms around you, "It's been a long time since I've seen you!"
and
A large, dark gentleman turns a corner and his eyes widen as he realizes who it is.  "Hello," he bellows, slowly approaching you.  You see one of his hands slip toward where a weapon might be, "It has been a long time since I've seen you."  He graps you and there is a knife at your throat.

Your Spot Check: 23 = success, Your Opposed Grapple Check: 17 = failure.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Seems clear to me, but I wrote it. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> - Kemrain the Apologetic.



Oh, I understand it, it's not confusing.  Just misspellings and grammatical errors.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> have you just gone an looked yet? I read most of the way through Koboldquest: delivering the Calzone before starting my own game. I would'nt worry about requried commitment, it varies widly, depends on how fast the game moves.



Also, it's usually a very light commitment.  You typically have to post once a day or once every coupla days.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've looked a little, but it seems hard to find games that I feel I could follow. I looked at the undermountain game. I think it would be better sand 3 characters, but, that's just me. They dont' seem well integrated into the group at all.
> 
> Is that common?
> 
> - Kemrain the Leery.



Well, that's a decision that's up to the GM.  He picks who plays and how many players to keep.  Maybe we'll start to mesh together more with time.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I understand it, it's not confusing.  Just misspellings and grammatical errors.



 In my post and not the Wiki, I hope!

- Kemrain the Palpatating.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I'll certainly edit it out if you like.





That's alotta editing....

Not that it bothers me: seen it twice.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't think there were anymore Fallen Jedi, but I don't know.  Anyway, what place is this?  Jedi-Mart?  Jedi's House of Pancakes?





 

McJedi's?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> According to Lucas, only the movies are canon.





From what I heard, he did pay a bit of homage to the EU with some events.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In my post and not the Wiki, I hope!
> 
> - Kemrain the Palpatating.



No, in the Wiki.

This is what I picked up on a quick run through.[sblock]vagrency should be vagrancy

I think "travelers" should have two l's.

"The guard tend to react" noun-verb agreement isn't agreeing

"compasionate" should have two s's.

"populas" isn't right.

"They are ain a small position politically"... you can see that one.

"suceed" has two c's.

"privitization" should be "privatization"[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's alotta editing....
> 
> Not that it bothers me: seen it twice.



I saw it twice on opening day.


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> McJedi's?



  A Jedi line of stores would be cool, though.


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> From what I heard, he did pay a bit of homage to the EU with some events.



I heard something similar, but that doesn't mean they're canon, still.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division the Grammar Nazi said:
			
		

> No, in the Wiki.
> 
> This is what I picked up on a quick run through.



I'll yell at e1ven. He wrote the article. Heheh. Do you have any non-grammatical impressions?

- Kemrain the Edit-licious.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, that's a decision that's up to the GM.  He picks who plays and how many players to keep.  Maybe we'll start to mesh together more with time.



 GM's kick people out? I douby my fragile ego could withstand such a blow!

- Kemrain the Fra-gee-lay.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll yell at e1ven. He wrote the article. Heheh. Do you have any non-grammatical impressions?
> 
> - Kemrain the Edit-licious.



I like the town, it's rather flavorful.  I'm wondering why the Council seems only comprised of merchants, and why he doesn't mention a huge stench where all the water flows down, but it seems cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> GM's kick people out? I douby my fragile ego could withstand such a blow!
> 
> - Kemrain the Fra-gee-lay.



Well, sometimes.  Depends.  If there are 12 people trying to make characters for one game, that's just too many most of the time.  If he specifies "The first four people to complete a character" or something, then the last 8 are alternates and it's not a big deal.  If he says, "I'll choose from the candidates" or something, the GM can pick a party and 8 people will be disappointed.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

The council is composed of merchants because it's a economically driven city  There used to be nobility ont he council, but as they tended to be the ones who made up the guilds anyway, the official requirement was dropped in y319.

But.. yeah 

Colin "I tried to mention the stink" Davis


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, sometimes. Depends. If there are 12 people trying to make characters for one game, that's just too many most of the time. If he specifies "The first four people to complete a character" or something, then the last 8 are alternates and it's not a big deal.




Doesn't that encourage people to create characters without much fore-thoguths, though, to hurry in to get a slot?

I would wonder if it might be better to ask for volunteers first, then get bump people if they don't create a character in X time....

Colin "But I'm most likely overthinking" Davis


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like the town, it's rather flavorful.  I'm wondering why the Council seems only comprised of merchants, and why he doesn't mention a huge stench where all the water flows down, but it seems cool.



 I like it myself. It does stink quite a bit there, but it's only really bad downriver. Or when there's a south wind blowing.  It's a great place to buy illegal things.

I'm pretty sure the council doesn't specifically mention nobility and such, only merchants, is because even the nobility on the council are guildmasters and merchant house owners. In Voushta, unlike in Grensha or Nagog, much of the nobility got where they are through financial means alone.

If you post to the talk page for Voushta, JDiv, Colin will be able to address these things a lot faster.  That and Ian will be very confused as to who the heck you are, and that makes it worthwhile in of its self.

- Kemrain the Spiter of the Ian.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> The council is composed of merchants because it's a economically driven city  There used to be nobility ont he council, but as they tended to be the ones who made up the guilds anyway, the official requirement was dropped in y319.
> 
> But.. yeah
> 
> Colin "I tried to mention the stink" Davis



 Or you could beat me to the punch. Flippin GM's, gettin there faster 'an me... Grr.

- Kemrain the Spiter of the e1ven!


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> The council is composed of merchants because it's a economically driven city  There used to be nobility ont he council, but as they tended to be the ones who made up the guilds anyway, the official requirement was dropped in y319.
> 
> But.. yeah
> 
> Colin "I tried to mention the stink" Davis



But it's also a city of thieves.  It'd be neat if one of their guilds had a contingent in the council, or at least indirectly influenced one of the factions.  At least, you mention it's a city of thieves, so that angle could be played up a bit more.

And I think you mention the stink, but in passing.  I only skimmed through the Districts section, though, so if you went into more detail there, I missed it.  I'd be amused to see how people handle the stink, for example.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you post to the talk page for Voushta, JDiv, Colin will be able to address these things a lot faster.  That and Ian will be very confused as to who the heck you are, and that makes it worthwhile in of its self.
> 
> - Kemrain the Spiter of the Ian.



Oh, hm.  Should I cross-post there?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, hm.  Should I cross-post there?



 That's be great!

Oh, and "The Thieves' Guilds are *absolutely* represented in council business. Officially even!" - E1ven.

Heheheh.

- Kemrain the Quoteful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's be great!



All right.  The typos too?


> Oh, and "The Thieves' Guilds are *absolutely* represented in council business. Officially even!" - E1ven.
> 
> Heheheh.
> 
> - Kemrain the Quoteful.



... How?


----------



## Knight Otu

e1ven said:
			
		

> Doesn't that encourage people to create characters without much fore-thoguths, though, to hurry in to get a slot?
> 
> I would wonder if it might be better to ask for volunteers first, then get bump people if they don't create a character in X time....
> 
> Colin "But I'm most likely overthinking" Davis



In my experience, it isn't so much as "First completed characters" but "First people to post," which is pretty much what you want. When the DM says to complete characters, he'll usually pick and choose afterwards.


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> Doesn't that encourage people to create characters without much fore-thoguths, though, to hurry in to get a slot?
> 
> I would wonder if it might be better to ask for volunteers first, then get bump people if they don't create a character in X time....
> 
> Colin "But I'm most likely overthinking" Davis



Well, maybe so, but GM always has overriding power.  He can also choose to not start a game until character are polished to his statisfaction.  For one of my characters, we discussed his history and kept tweaking for about a page and a half, maybe two pages.  (I'm new to Eberron)

That's also what alternates are for.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I saw it twice on opening day.




So did I.



> A Jedi line of stores would be cool, though.




I'm still waiting for the Siths R Us store!   




> I heard something similar, but that doesn't mean they're canon, still.




About as canon as they're gonna get...   At least he didn't totally discount all those novels that he'd approved of in the past.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain sucks because she didn't include my whole explaination. That... Jerk.

Basically, on the page, I detailed the political parties represented in the guild.. The rough way that different people tend to align and vote. But the actual membership is made up of representatives from the Guilds- The Merchant's guild, the shipwrights, and ... the Thieves guild. The thieves guild, run by Diamondback, certainly gets votes, and isn't above using manipulation, bribes, and blackmail to gain supporting votes.
I'll make that more obious on the page, I guess.

Colin "But when did Hivemind turn into Alsatia-talk?" Davis


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> GM's kick people out? I douby my fragile ego could withstand such a blow!
> 
> - Kemrain the Fra-gee-lay.




Or the other players. We, the players, one time kicked the DM's girlfriend out of a game because she was soooo disruptive. They even got into a drawn out argument over the semantics between "town" and "village"...  ::rolls eyes::


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So did I.



We rock.  


> I'm still waiting for the Siths R Us store!



... It's exactly the same, don't you know that?  


> About as canon as they're gonna get...   At least he didn't totally discount all those novels that he'd approved of in the past.



Well, I think they're just considered "on the side."  Like, they're not discounted, but they're not accepted either.  At least, that's the impression I get.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's be great!
> 
> Oh, and "The Thieves' Guilds are *absolutely* represented in council business. Officially even!" - E1ven.
> 
> Heheheh.
> 
> - Kemrain the Quoteful.





Almost sounds like a game I'm in... the thieves' guild has their "fingers" in everything in the town we're in. Probably even the temples and government...


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> Kemrain sucks because she didn't include my whole explaination. That... Jerk.
> 
> Basically, on the page, I detailed the political parties represented in the guild.. The rough way that different people tend to align and vote. But the actual membership is made up of representatives from the Guilds- The Merchant's guild, the shipwrights, and ... the Thieves guild. The thieves guild, run by Diamondback, certainly gets votes, and isn't above using manipulation, bribes, and blackmail to gain supporting votes.
> I'll make that more obious on the page, I guess.
> 
> Colin "But when did Hivemind turn into Alsatia-talk?" Davis



Is Diamondback mentioned at all before the Who's Who section?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is Diamondback mentioned at all before the Who's Who section?



 Not yet I don't think. But it's a work in progress.

- Kemrain the Unfinished.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We rock.




Kewl! I even went on a four-hour round trip to pick up a friend so he could see it with a bunch of SW "geeks"...   



> ... It's exactly the same, don't you know that?




Not exactly. I can't kill off the unworthy workers who don't know what they're doing or obnoxious kids who make a scene in there....   



> Well, I think they're just considered "on the side."  Like, they're not discounted, but they're not accepted either.  At least, that's the impression I get.




Probably so. Some are great reads, tho! And I found out that Zahn, Allston and Stackpole are such great guys!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not yet I don't think. But it's a work in progress.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unfinished.



Well, that's fine.  Should I not comment before it's finished, then?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Everything is a work in progress. I mean, the internet is based on RFC (request for comments).. Ie, drafts.

Without comments, it wouldn't get better.
-C


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kewl! I even went on a four-hour round trip to pick up a friend so he could see it with a bunch of SW "geeks"...



Yow.  I waited three hours and I thought that was bad.  Then I met some people who drove an hour to get there and _then_ waited three hours.  That's five hours of non-movie for two and a half hours of movie.  Yikes.  The best part was meeting and talking to all the people beforehand, though.  That was my first midnight showing.


> Not exactly. I can't kill off the unworthy workers who don't know what they're doing or obnoxious kids who make a scene in there....



Well, you _can_...


> Probably so. Some are great reads, tho! And I found out that Zahn, Allston and Stackpole are such great guys!



Haven't read the books, sorry.  I'm actually not _that_ be a Star Wars fan.  I like the story and the fight scenes, but that's about it.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, that's fine.  Should I not comment before it's finished, then?



 Oh, please do! Your comments will help it get finnished better. Plus, it will never really be 'finished' because it's part of a dynamic world, and thigns change with time.  Most of the old councilers are dead now, since the city was overrun by undead half a year ago.  IT was fought off quickly, bt many died and the city will never be the same.

- Kemrian the Scorner of Malecan.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, please do! Your comments will help it get finnished better. Plus, it will never really be 'finished' because it's part of a dynamic world, and thigns change with time.  Most of the old councilers are dead now, since the city was overrun by undead half a year ago.  IT was fought off quickly, bt many died and the city will never be the same.
> 
> - Kemrian the Scorner of Malecan.



I've commented a few times already.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've commented a few times already.



 Sorry. I only just looked.

- Kemrain the Blind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yow.  I waited three hours and I thought that was bad.  Then I met some people who drove an hour to get there and _then_ waited three hours.  That's five hours of non-movie for two and a half hours of movie.  Yikes.  The best part was meeting and talking to all the people beforehand, though.  That was my first midnight showing.




That was my third midnight showing. Myself, I only live about 15-20 mins from the theater... I was being nice to a friend who wouldn't have been able to see it otherwise.... I'm guessin' it was his first midnight showing. We didn't get into line until near the time they started letting us in... he spent the time in front of the theater doing artwork and getting interviewed by our local FOX network.   (I'd love to get ahold of the footage they shot and what actually aired on the news!)



> Well, you _can_...




But I would hate the repercussions of the actions. And the fact they wouldn't believe me that I was doing a bit of "Sith Rage Honing" at the time....   



> Haven't read the books, sorry.  I'm actually not _that_ be a Star Wars fan.  I like the story and the fight scenes, but that's about it.




I haven't read all of them either.... I couldn't get thru Zahn's books but the books by the other two were easier to read, IMO. But I've met all 3 at various cons and even joked to Aaron Allston about getting a friend and his "cleric" (who equals a Jedi) into his next SW books....    Dunno if he'd do it or not....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Blind.




Sounds like an old Culture Club song.... "Miss Me Blind"


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry. I only just looked.
> 
> - Kemrain the Blind.



Oh, it's okay.  I was amused that you kept insisting I should comment.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That was my third midnight showing. Myself, I only live about 15-20 mins from the theater... I was being nice to a friend who wouldn't have been able to see it otherwise.... I'm guessin' it was his first midnight showing. We didn't get into line until near the time they started letting us in... he spent the time in front of the theater doing artwork and getting interviewed by our local FOX network.   (I'd love to get ahold of the footage they shot and what actually aired on the news!)



Oh, did anyone you know dress up in the cosplay do-dads?  I was talking with a Vader, myself, poking fun at him and he couldn't stop laughing.


> But I would hate the repercussions of the actions. And the fact they wouldn't believe me that I was doing a bit of "Sith Rage Honing" at the time....



Yes, that would require a high Bluff check.  On the other hand, it'd be really cool if you could pull it off.


> I haven't read all of them either.... I couldn't get thru Zahn's books but the books by the other two were easier to read, IMO. But I've met all 3 at various cons and even joked to Aaron Allston about getting a friend and his "cleric" (who equals a Jedi) into his next SW books....    Dunno if he'd do it or not....



Well, I haven't read _any_ of them.  I don't read very many series books, especially when they're big name series like Star Wars.  It is really cool meeting those guys, though.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't read _any_ of them.  I don't read very many series books, especially when they're big name series like Star Wars.  It is really cool meeting those guys, though.




I like the Zahn books, I reread them before seeing Sith 
Spoilers [sblock]
but a friend spoiled the ending he said that the queen was pregnent with Twins ! and that the Sith win[\sblock] 

as for pbp Doh ! alternates! -
*runs back to reopen City Beautiful * 

I wonder if any won gets the urban planning joke there - I am getting my masters in it after all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I like the Zahn books, I reread them before seeing Sith
> Spoilers [sblock]
> but a friend spoiled the ending he said that the queen was pregnent with Twins ! and that the Sith win[\sblock]
> 
> as for pbp Doh ! alternates! -
> *runs back to reopen City Beautiful *
> 
> I wonder if any won gets the urban planning joke there - I am getting my masters in it after all.



I didn't like that scene because the audience was the least surprised group in the theater...  the characters are like, "... What?!"  And everyone else is like, "... Duuuh."

Do I have to read the thread just to look for an urban planning joke?


----------



## Evilhalfling

nope Ill fess up - 
City Beautiful was an early City Planning movement that started at the chicago worlds fair, and built the Washington DC Mall - huge white marble buildings, statley green parks.  Meanwhile crime poverty and injustice live in the shadows, completely ignored by those in power. 

I like symbolism  
should be a fun game.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> nope Ill fess up -
> City Beautiful was an early City Planning movement that started at the chicago worlds fair, and built the Washington DC Mall - huge white marble buildings, statley green parks.  Meanwhile crime poverty and injustice live in the shadows, completely ignored by those in power.



... Wow, I can't believe I remember reading that.  Cool stuff.


> I like symbolism
> should be a fun game.



Enjoy!    And tell us how it goes.  I've have made a character, but I've been busy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, did anyone you know dress up in the cosplay do-dads?  I was talking with a Vader, myself, poking fun at him and he couldn't stop laughing.




A few. I know some who are with the local branch of the 501st and they did their 'trooper thing.  A friend dressed as a Jedi. I was too busy with that long drive to put on my Sith outfit I have. 



> Yes, that would require a high Bluff check.  On the other hand, it'd be really cool if you could pull it off.




A few well-placed Sith Mind Whammies should do the trick!   



> Well, I haven't read _any_ of them.  I don't read very many series books, especially when they're big name series like Star Wars.  It is really cool meeting those guys, though.




It is really cool meeting them! They're great!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A few. I know some who are with the local branch of the 501st and they did their 'trooper thing.  A friend dressed as a Jedi. I was too busy with that long drive to put on my Sith outfit I have.



 Very cool.  If there's a next time, I need to bring a camera with me.


> A few well-placed Sith Mind Whammies should do the trick!



Remember it's a _kid's_ store.  Be sure to make it bright, happy, and colorful.


> It is really cool meeting them! They're great!



My high school English teacher, junior year, was a published author... in Ireland.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Very cool.  If there's a next time, I need to bring a camera with me.




I only had my new camera phone with me that night...



> Remember it's a _kid's_ store.  Be sure to make it bright, happy, and colorful.




Red and black anyone?   



> My high school English teacher, junior year, was a published author... in Ireland.




I did a kid's book waaay back in, I believe, 6th grade. Never got it back though when they went thru all of them.... Makes me wonder what'd happened to it...

I've got a friend who's working on being a published artist for a small game company. He's the same one I drove a four-hour round trip to get.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*is now fairly content she doesn't have to pay all that money to see the movie or buy the books ever and wanders off happily*


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Red and black anyone?



Yes please!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I only had my new camera phone with me that night...



Oh, yes, I saw your people.  Snapping pictures of the opening title.


> Red and black anyone?



I worry for your offspring.  


> I did a kid's book waaay back in, I believe, 6th grade. Never got it back though when they went thru all of them.... Makes me wonder what'd happened to it...
> 
> I've got a friend who's working on being a published artist for a small game company. He's the same one I drove a four-hour round trip to get.



Very cool!  I'd like to be published some day, but I don't really bet on it.


			
				 Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *is now fairly content she doesn't have to pay all that money to see the movie or buy the books ever and wanders off happily*



Sorry, did we ruin anything for you?  Maybe we should take all that down...


			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yes please!



Ashwyn!  It's been a while.  How's it hangin'?


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi Ashwyn. You're a tough bear to pin down, jumping around all these message boards.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ashwyn!  It's been a while.  How's it hangin'?



Hello. I'm doing ok.


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi Ashwyn. You're a tough bear to pin down, jumping around all these message boards.



Hi. I have to keep moving, so I don't get caught. It's teddy bear season right now.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, it's okay.  I was amused that you kept insisting I should comment.



 Sorry. I get a little excited. Just smack me if I go to far. Works with the dog.

- Kemrain the *boing* *boing* *boing*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, I saw your people.  Snapping pictures of the opening title.




Nope. Just the guys in costume...   




> I worry for your offspring.




I don't have any red and black cats.... that's the only "kids" I have.   



> Very cool!  I'd like to be published some day, but I don't really bet on it.




As for me, I just don't know. My friend is going to get royalties off his artwork. He did that so he could keep the rights to the pics.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry. I get a little excited. Just smack me if I go to far. Works with the dog.
> 
> - Kemrain the *boing* *boing* *boing*




Down, She/he/it!!   

Damn ambiguity!


----------



## Kemrain

I'm reading AMG's Knights of the Old Republic game, and it rocks! I wanna play in a Star Wars game! Is there a collected list anywhere of people looking for players to fill their games? I have no idea how to find one.

- Kemrain the Excited and Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm reading AMG's Knights of the Old Republic game, and it rocks! I wanna play in a Star Wars game! Is there a collected list anywhere of people looking for players to fill their games? I have no idea how to find one.
> 
> - Kemrain the Excited and Confused.



You can either start a thread saying, "I'm looking for a game!"  Or wait for a recruiting thread.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You can either start a thread saying, "I'm looking for a game!"  Or wait for a recruiting thread.



 That isn't poor etiquette? To ask, I mean.

- Kemrain the Polite.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That isn't poor etiquette? To ask, I mean.
> 
> - Kemrain the Polite.



No, I believe it's even in the FAQ, but you could read it to see.


----------



## Jdvn1

From the PbP FAQ:


> Q: But none of the games are they style/campaign world/yaddayadda I want to play. Now what?
> 
> A: If you're set on a certain type of game, just post a thread titled "Player looking to form a FR/epic/political/supers/gnome/psionic/whatever game." Like-minded players will show up, and often a GM as well.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> From the PbP FAQ:



 Sweet! Thanks, JDiv. You rock!

- Kemrain the Reading the Fa'kwa...


----------



## Kemrain

Hooray for me. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=133779

Lets hope I get some responses.

And on top of this, e1ven might actually be bringing Ian home, so maybe we can actually GAME this weekend.  Heaven forbid we actually get something done! Woooo...

- Kemrain the Jubulant and Scorning Ian.


----------



## Jdvn1

No problem!


> - Kemrain the Hoping this Doesn't Sound like a Personals' Ad.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No problem!



 I was hoping someone would enjoy that!

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm reading AMG's Knights of the Old Republic game, and it rocks! I wanna play in a Star Wars game! Is there a collected list anywhere of people looking for players to fill their games? I have no idea how to find one.
> 
> - Kemrain the Excited and Confused.




I have a friend who seems desperate for a SW game.... but we're too far away from you.... I'm in central NC and he's just south of Charlotte.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hooray for me. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=133779
> 
> Lets hope I get some responses.
> 
> And on top of this, e1ven might actually be bringing Ian home, so maybe we can actually GAME this weekend.  Heaven forbid we actually get something done! Woooo...
> 
> - Kemrain the Jubulant and Scorning Ian.




Read your thread. Unfortunately both my friend and I would rather play than run a game.



> - Kemrain the Hoping this Doesn't Sound like a Personals' Ad.




 

That's Torm's department...   

-Darth K'Trava hoping that Good Ol' Torm is feeling better....


----------



## Knight Otu

Aargh! Raikönnen leads the race, and then, in the last round...


----------



## megamania

Hello Hive and what is going on?


----------



## Knight Otu

Not much, apparently.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, this has been kind of slow recently.


----------



## Evilhalfling

I just came to whine cause my players killed my demon fish - 
1 aboleth villian down the sink. 
They left the  evilpsionichalfling henchman live and in prison, I'll break him out eventually ....

I was a little generous on a spot check DC as he fled - the light from the players burning boat gave them a chance - and another volley of magic missles and he was gone.  then they harpooned him and dragged out his body. 

Still one pc -9 hp, and almost drowned, 1 dominated and one with chr reduced to  1 - he put up a good fight.


----------



## Crothian

ya, stupid PCs for killing things. 

Wait, I'm a PC and I just died.  Stupid DM for killing me!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*begins singing*  Another ooze bites the dust! Hey! Another ooze bites the dust!  Everybody!


----------



## Crothian

we don't bite dust, it's yucky


----------



## Knight Otu

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *begins singing*  Another ooze bites the dust! Hey! Another ooze bites the dust!  Everybody!



But oozes don't have teeth, do they...*?

*Disclaimer: Willfully ignores the potential of undigested teeth of former victims.


----------



## Crothian

we usually leave the teeth behind.....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*continues to sing happily*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, stupid PCs for killing things.
> 
> Wait, I'm a PC and I just died.  Stupid DM for killing me!!!





Mine nearly got coup de graced had she not woke up when she did.... some assassin was trying to off the party and had a note with a bounty note for the dwarf fighter and the Peloran cleric...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *begins singing*  Another ooze bites the dust! Hey! Another ooze bites the dust!  Everybody!





   

That's FUNNY!


----------



## Jdvn1

So I started play with a new group last Saturday -- I'm glad I get along with old 1e players.


----------



## Crothian

ya, us old 1e players xcan be crumedgion like at times....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, us old 1e players xcan be crumedgion like at times....





Especially Diaglo.


----------



## Jdvn1

It was a really fun game, though.  Plus, the GM made this weird monster.  He was like, "It's a cross between a dire bat, a mushroom, and a crab."  We stared at him blankly and said, "... Those just don't go together."  He insisted his description was accurate and we moved on.  It attacked and he said, "It attacks you with his tentacle..."  And which point, we started to laugh even harder, "There's no tentacles in any of the three components you mentioned!"  I was previously picturing crab claws, but these were now replaced by tentacles.  Still laughing, I ask, "Which part is the crab part, then?"  When a player answer, "The buttery sauce."

We just lost it then.    Lots of fun.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

We could start up a funny quotes thing here!   

We had one guy who, after seeing my half-dragon paladin whupping up on this monster, critting on a smite evil and then hitting on one other of her subsequent two attacks...

"Meet my dragon!!" he yells to the critter.

Then the critter gets its turn, focusing all 9(!) attacks on the paladin, hitting on all nine. It helped that she had a Stoneskin spell on her.... until she started to fall to the ground, unconscious.... the last swipe the monster took on her killed her, ripping her throat open.

"I said MEET my dragon, not EAT my dragon!!" he yells again.


----------



## Evilhalfling

just killing time until my Iron DM ingrediants show up... 

I will be the new Iron DM!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Just killing time whilst packing for ConCarolinas in Charlotte this weekend.... gotta go give a friend a ride; he allowed me to stay over tomorrow night to make it easier for me to get him there by noon.


----------



## Kemrain

Slow hive. We need to do somethign about this.

Joy Division, thanks for showing my thread to Angcuru. I say it a lot, but I have good reason. You totally rock! I doubt I'm in just yet- I'm just a little too slow, but I posted to his thread and emailed him, so hopefully I'll at least be an Alt.  Thank you.

- Kemrain the Grateful.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We could start up a funny quotes thing here!
> 
> "I said MEET my dragon, not EAT my dragon!!" he yells again.




Mmmmm....good dragon yummieness...must eat more.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> We could start up a funny quotes thing here!
> 
> "I said MEET my dragon, not EAT my dragon!!" he yells again.






			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Mmmmm....good dragon yummieness...must eat more.





I think she'd take offense at that.... even though she still doesn't see herself completely as one... (just recently turned one about half a year or so, game time, ago).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Slow hive. We need to do somethign about this.





Maybe when everyone recovers from all that barbequeing last weekend..... We even barbequed during the game session on Saturday.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe when everyone recovers from all that barbequeing last weekend..... We even barbequed during the game session on Saturday.




I stood in line behind 3 other people buyin briquets and lighter fluid on monday.  I just was the tird to get more lighter fluid.  This weekend was the first BQ since the FD made us move the grill off our balcony.   

No dragon meet though, unless the german man at the farmers market  was a distant relative of sigfried and still slipping a little dragonmeat into each sausage.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Slow hive. We need to do somethign about this.
> 
> Joy Division, thanks for showing my thread to Angcuru. I say it a lot, but I have good reason. You totally rock! I doubt I'm in just yet- I'm just a little too slow, but I posted to his thread and emailed him, so hopefully I'll at least be an Alt.  Thank you.
> 
> - Kemrain the Grateful.



Well, good thing you started that thread.  What would I have had to link to?    No problem, just trying to help.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, I GMed a game tonight!  I used to GM a bit, but now only at odd intervals.

Some friends requested I run a one-shot, so I did.  Where I totally screwed them over and left them in a _very_ unsatisfying cliffhanger of sorts.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I GMed a game tonight!  I used to GM a bit, but now only at odd intervals.
> 
> Some friends requested I run a one-shot, so I did.  Where I totally screwed them over and left them in a _very_ unsatisfying cliffhanger of sorts.



 Sounds evil. Was it a fun game, JDiv? Think they'll ask you to GM for them again, or, was that your evil scheme all along?!

- Kemrain the Paranoid.


----------



## Kemrain

I posted my first character idea to Angcuru's thread. Hopefully he'll like it. I gave him an NPC he could use, if he so chooses, as it's always nice to hand your GM a foil. Thanks again, JDiv. I'd have missed that thread if not for you.

- Kemrain the Excited and Grateful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sounds evil. Was it a fun game, JDiv? Think they'll ask you to GM for them again, or, was that your evil scheme all along?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Paranoid.



They were flabbergasted where the game ended (as is the case in such games) and they want the game to continue.  Me, specifically, they didn't say, but they did have fun (as did I).  I think they'll ask me again, but one of the characters is going to France for two months, so not much time.  We'll see if a slightly different group of players want to pick it up.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I posted my first character idea to Angcuru's thread. Hopefully he'll like it. I gave him an NPC he could use, if he so chooses, as it's always nice to hand your GM a foil. Thanks again, JDiv. I'd have missed that thread if not for you.
> 
> - Kemrain the Excited and Grateful.



If you had been online, I'd have posted on here so you'd see it.  I'm trying to get you addicted to PbP, so I have some interest in this too.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If you had been online, I'd have posted on here so you'd see it.  I'm trying to get you addicted to PbP, so I have some interest in this too.



 Ah! So your nefarious plot is revealed!

Y'know, if *you* ran a game, I'm totally be there.

- Kemrain the Suggestive.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They were flabbergasted where the game ended (as is the case in such games) and they want the game to continue.  Me, specifically, they didn't say, but they did have fun (as did I).  I think they'll ask me again, but one of the characters is going to France for two months, so not much time.  We'll see if a slightly different group of players want to pick it up.



 Must be a strange DnD game if one of the characters is going to France. Oh, it might be modern, I hadn't thought of that.

- Kemrain the Post-Modern.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ah! So your nefarious plot is revealed!
> 
> Y'know, if *you* ran a game, I'm totally be there.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive.



Heh.    I'm considering doing one later this month or next.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Must be a strange DnD game if one of the characters is going to France. Oh, it might be modern, I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Post-Modern.



Bah.  One of the players, not one of the characters.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bah is such a good non word word....it should be used more often.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Bah is such a good non word word....it should be used more often.



Bah. That's not true.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Bah is such a good non word word....it should be used more often.




Meh,


----------



## Evilhalfling

I just notcied the bump thread is Gone !
from page one anyway.

Resist the urge.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Bah is such a good non word word....it should be used more often.



Bah bah bah, bah bah bo-ram.

I agree.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I just notcied the bump thread is Gone !
> from page one anyway.
> 
> Resist the urge.





Hehehe...not anymore!


----------



## Jdvn1

... It's alive...!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... It's alive...!



 Yes, and Immortality Awakens too!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bah.  You and your plugs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah.  You and your plugs.



 Plug?  What plug?  Where?


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, pshaw.  Let's just do it in unison now.

Everyone join Living EN World!

Yes, I know unison is impossible here, but it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, pshaw.  Let's just do it in unison now.
> 
> Everyone join Living EN World!
> 
> Yes, I know unison is impossible here, but it's the thought that counts, right?



 I was just trying to help.  You are trying to trick...err I mean convince people to join more PbP right? 

Hmm...so many great LEW characters looking for a home...I wonder which ones I'll pick for my game...  

Here's a weird question--why do the judges have characters when they are reading all the adventures beforehand?  I don't see how it would be fun for them to play in the adventure, and I frankly wouldn't want a player in my game who knows in detail from approving the adventure that when they enter the forest, they will meet an elven merchant who is actually a rogue who will try to pickpocket the prettiest female PC while his ettercap allies lay some web traps...


----------



## Knight Otu

Two answers: 
A) it would be much less fun not to be able to play.
II) We don't necessarily read all adventures. That's part of why we want the "Who are the players" information, preferably with spoiler space to the rest of the information. We also may ask, before reading, if our character would be appropriate for the adventure, and then decide to read it or not.
3) That much detail is rare in an adventure proposal. 

As for Ashnar, of course he would be interested, he is trying to "sell" himself as a good guy after all. I can easily remove him, however. [Sense Motive - He seems to be a person that would not be interested in my help...]


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the GM said:
			
		

> Heh.    I'm considering doing one later this month or next.



What kinda game? Can I call first dibs? I might relinquish them if it's not my kind of game, but, I'd love to check 'er out.

- Kemrain the Dibbed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What kinda game? Can I call first dibs? I might relinquish them if it's not my kind of game, but, I'd love to check 'er out.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dibbed.



Well, I'm not a fan of pre-made worlds, so it'd either be my own homebrew or a generic world where it wouldn't matter.

I won't let you officially call first dibs, but I will 'happen to mention' the game here so you could be the first to post, if you want.  FYI, I allow all core books, all complete books, Races of Stone, Races of Destiny, Draconomicon, Arms & Equipment Guide (basically, the books I own).  Others allowed upon reviewing the material, and anything is subject to my approval/veto regardless (of course).


----------



## Knight Otu

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> As for Ashnar, of course he would be interested, he is trying to "sell" himself as a good guy after all. I can easily remove him, however.




Well, Rystil? I'll only join if is acceptable to you, obviously. Otherwise I have a handy distraction to get Ashnar out of the picture.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, Rystil? I'll only join if is acceptable to you, obviously. Otherwise I have a handy distraction to get Ashnar out of the picture.



 Oh, its fine with me--I think that my proposal was obscure enough that it should be OK for the challenge perspective, though perhaps you know a lot of metagame info already that would make the discovery and roleplaying parts less fun for you.


----------



## Knight Otu

And I just posted the vanishing trick for Ashnar to keep him out of the adventure, and the tavern for a short time. Maybe the next proposed adventure.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And I just posted the vanishing trick for Ashnar to keep him out of the adventure, and the tavern for a short time. Maybe the next proposed adventure.



 Sorry bout that KO, I'll be more considerate next time I propose an adventure, I promise.  I had no clue that the judges had characters I needed to protect from the adventure knowledge (though now I see why so few judges read it ), as otherwise I would be quite glad to have you on board (I like playing with people with high postcounts because the game is more exciting, even when they will soon be jockeying with me for that first page spot ).


----------



## Knight Otu

Back there, I didn't really expect that Ashnar would be back at the RDI by the time you'd recruit. And I also needed to remove him for the next adventure in line, anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Back there, I didn't really expect that Ashnar would be back at the RDI by the time you'd recruit. And I also needed to remove him for the next adventure in line, anyway.



 Okey dokey.  At least I'm learning more about LEW.  Hey, is there anything on the southeast part of the LEW map near the Fire Pole that people have already placed that I should know about?


----------



## Knight Otu

The City of Ignussus is the only thing I'm aware of. I also have the general region as the original home of the Sirocco tribe (see the history of Sairundan).


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not a fan of pre-made worlds, so it'd either be my own homebrew or a generic world where it wouldn't matter.
> 
> I won't let you officially call first dibs, but I will 'happen to mention' the game here so you could be the first to post, if you want.  FYI, I allow all core books, all complete books, Races of Stone, Races of Destiny, Draconomicon, Arms & Equipment Guide (basically, the books I own).  Others allowed upon reviewing the material, and anything is subject to my approval/veto regardless (of course).



Cool, cool. So I take it'd be a DnD game? That would be cool. Any ideas as to the flavor of the game? Dungeoney, overlandey, oceaney, politic-ey?

- Kemrain the Interested.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The City of Ignussus is the only thing I'm aware of. I also have the general region as the original home of the Sirocco tribe (see the history of Sairundan).



 Okay, I'm not planning on using either of those--I just wanted to make sure I didn't ignore something that was supposed to be there when I have my PCs head in that general direction.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Cool, cool. So I take it'd be a DnD game? That would be cool. Any ideas as to the flavor of the game? Dungeoney, overlandey, oceaney, politic-ey?
> 
> - Kemrain the Interested.



Oh, yeah, D&D.  I could run something else, but I doubt I'd get players.  I typically like naturey/dungeoney/overlandy stuff, but I always think that's too cliche and end up going politic-ey or city-ey.  Basically, not entirely sure.  Do you have a preference?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm not planning on using either of those--I just wanted to make sure I didn't ignore something that was supposed to be there when I have my PCs head in that general direction.



"There used to be a city here, but it's been _temporarily obliterated_.  It may return in a future adventure of yours.  Moving onward..."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "There used to be a city here, but it's been _temporarily obliterated_.  It may return in a future adventure of yours.  Moving onward..."



 Hahahaha!  Yes, something like that.  Only temporarily obliterated though.  Like Oa on the episode of Justice League Unlimited with the android where the android temporarily obliterates the planet because it was in his way (he puts it back eventually).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahahaha!  Yes, something like that.  Only temporarily obliterated though.  Like Oa on the episode of Justice League Unlimited with the android where the android temporarily obliterates the planet because it was in his way (he puts it back eventually).



I'm not familiar with the reference, but it does remind me of Hitchhiker's Guide.


----------



## Steve Jung

Not the movie I hope.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not the movie I hope.



 Both, actually.  Why?


----------



## Steve Jung

I heard the movie wasn't that good. Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Jdvn1

I really, really liked the movie.  Don't expect it to be too true to the books, it's definitely the right style.  Don't expect a lot from the plot (Adams is just silly, you know he is).  Also, stay for the credits.  If you haven't read the books, you'll miss a lot of jokes (although everyone I know that hadn't read the books but saw the movie anyway also liked it).

Also, Adams wrote the thing (co-wrote), which some people don't realize.  If you're a big fan of the style, you'll like the movie.  You probably have to be in a good mood to see the movie, though, because if you're not having a good day you won't be in the mood for silly.


----------



## Steve Jung

In that case, I may have to go see it. I haven't read the books in years.


----------



## Jdvn1

And remember to watch the credits!  It's not really important, but it's cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

I just noticed we're supposed to try to start new off-topic threads with a J -- for this month.  Seems like a fun idea, so I wanted to make sure you guys knew.


----------



## Jdvn1

I keep forgetting to mention things:
Kemrain, I'm currently considering my PbP GMing to be in LEW.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I really need to look into this some night, but I am not sure what type of game I would want to be in, a fast paced game or what cause I really am only on through the night, but when I am on I am SO bored that I get antsy for stuff to do and keep track of several things at once...However right now I am feeling lazy and since I rarely leave the off topic forum I will just play mind games here till I decide I think.


----------



## Steve Jung

Join us. It'll make you feel good. 

I looked at my local listings and_ Hitchhiker's_ isn't being shown at a theater near me.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Join us. It'll make you feel good.
> 
> I looked at my local listings and_ Hitchhiker's_ isn't being shown at a theater near me.




_ glares_


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ glares_



Grrr.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*wonders what an ooze glares with or if it just like glare off a windshield reflected off it's slimy surface*


----------



## Goblyn

Holy crap, Rystil. You're at 6200 posts!


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Join us. It'll make you feel good.
> 
> I looked at my local listings and_ Hitchhiker's_ isn't being shown at a theater near me.



I guess you're not close to New York?  Maybe you'll have to wait for the DVD to rent.  It's cheaper that way, at least.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... It's alive...!





Who? Me?   



Darth K- the just got back from a con in Charlotte....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Join us. It'll make you feel good.
> 
> I looked at my local listings and_ Hitchhiker's_ isn't being shown at a theater near me.





Haven't had any interest in seeing it.... Just not my "cup o' tea".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *wonders what an ooze glares with or if it just like glare off a windshield reflected off it's slimy surface*





Beats looking like a bird took a poo on it....


----------



## Kemrain

J. Division said:
			
		

> I keep forgetting to mention things:
> Kemrain, I'm currently considering my PbP GMing to be in LEW.



What is LEW again? Is it a good thing, or a bad thing?

- Kemrain the Expecting to Feel Dumb Upon Disclosure of the Acronym.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who? Me?
> 
> 
> 
> Darth K- the just got back from a con in Charlotte....



 Ooh, what con?  How was it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What is LEW again? Is it a good thing, or a bad thing?
> 
> - Kemrain the Expecting to Feel Dumb Upon Disclosure of the Acronym.



 LEW is Living EN World.  It's a neutral thing -- it just means to play you have to have a character in LEW.  The LEW subforum is under Playing the Game.  Take a look if you want.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, D&D.  I could run something else, but I doubt I'd get players.  I typically like naturey/dungeoney/overlandy stuff, but I always think that's too cliche and end up going politic-ey or city-ey.  Basically, not entirely sure.  Do you have a preference?



My only preference is to know ahead of time what sorts of things to expect in that regard. I wouldn't want to play a Ranger from the mountains and then end up attending a formal dinner. As long as I can know what might be appropriate, it's pretty ok.

- Kemrain the Inappropriate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My only preference is to know ahead of time what sorts of things to expect in that regard. I wouldn't want to play a Ranger from the mountains and then end up attending a formal dinner. As long as I can know what might be appropriate, it's pretty ok.
> 
> - Kemrain the Inappropriate.



 Well, yes, of course.  Then again, if I made a game for mountain Rangers and everyone was Cha-iffic and excelled in formal dinners, I'd throw some of that in there.  No point in screwing over party members.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, yes, of course.  Then again, if I made a game for mountain Rangers and everyone was Cha-iffic and excelled in formal dinners, I'd throw some of that in there.  No point in screwing over party members.



Good good. Makes sense. I just don't want to be the odd being out.

I don't know much about living EN World. Could you let me in on it? Is there a URL I could follow to a FAQ or Primer?

- Kemrain the Too Lazy Busy to Check at the Moment.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good good. Makes sense. I just don't want to be the odd being out.
> 
> I don't know much about living EN World. Could you let me in on it? Is there a URL I could follow to a FAQ or Primer?
> 
> - Kemrain the Too Lazy Busy to Check at the Moment.



 Oh, but it's fun being odd!    I'm considering altering the game I ran recently (because it was pretty fun and can open up into a bigger thing too), which is a mystery with fighting thrown in.  A variety of abilities would be very handy.

Living EN World: http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=89
How it works: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=89385
Other information: http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/livingenworld/

The wiki has all the information in one place, but isn't updated nearly as often as the information in the forum.  You don't need to know anything about the world to play, though.  I think this: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=61535 is all the information you need to know to make a character.

EDIT:
Oh, and feel free to take advantage of the non-core stuff: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=107135

Maybe you could even use this new race: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130912&page=1&pp=40

Well, just to offer more ideas.  There are proposal threads you can look into, and you can make your own too.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess you're not close to New York?  Maybe you'll have to wait for the DVD to rent.  It's cheaper that way, at least.



Not really. It's a 1 hour train ride.

Kemrain, come join us in Living ENWorld. It's fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Holy crap, Rystil. You're at 6200 posts!



 Yup.  Crazy, ain't it?


----------



## megamania

Hello and I'm back ...gain.  What else can you say aboyut the Living EN World?  It sounds neat but I have yet to bite.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not really. It's a 1 hour train ride.
> 
> Kemrain, come join us in Living ENWorld. It's fun.



 Having to wait for the DVD only adds suspense.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Hello and I'm back ...gain.  What else can you say aboyut the Living EN World?  It sounds neat but I have yet to bite.



 What would you like to know?  Having our own campaign setting is really neat, I think -- you'll find not many campaign settings where you can propose new rules and flavors.  Plus, between adventures, everyone goes to the tavern and it's neat to have so much in-character conversation.  Plus, you can play or GM and it's all our own thing.  I dunno, it's just neat.  And I don't feel like I have to run an entire campaign (as I'd feel compelled to do in a normal PbP game).


----------



## megamania

I'll look into it more come July.   Until then Its all about work.  This week I just completed a 83 hour week.  Next week i am schelduled for 70 so I may see 85 hours.  Thus why my updating of Storyhours has completely stopped and my PbP gets only some attention.

Need to work on that one.  Jdvn1-  Whatcha think of it so far?


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, Cedious mentioned you were working like crazy.  You holding out okay?  If you can't update your storyhour or game for a bit, I think everyone would understand.  Just tell everyone, "Hey, it's been insane.  Check back here in two weeks." or something.  We don't want you to burn out, y'know.

Think of which?  LEW or your game?  I like both, but specific comments will vary.


----------



## megamania

LEW I will check out in time.  I was wondering what you thought of Chaos Effect.  It is slow in going but going and I have started to develop many possible sub-plots even some that tie into my Storyhours.

As for the work thing.  I normally do a mere 60-65 hours but depts are killing me and at the factory I have nearly as much OT as I can get anbd at the store A co-worker had a heart attack (and she's pregnant to boot) so I am absorbing some of her hours also.


----------



## megamania

Cedious that rascal!

no adamantine rapier for him!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> LEW I will check out in time.  I was wondering what you thought of Chaos Effect.  It is slow in going but going and I have started to develop many possible sub-plots even some that tie into my Storyhours.
> 
> As for the work thing.  I normally do a mere 60-65 hours but depts are killing me and at the factory I have nearly as much OT as I can get anbd at the store A co-worker had a heart attack (and she's pregnant to boot) so I am absorbing some of her hours also.



... Wow.  I hope things start to turn better as soon as possible.  That's some crazy stuff.  I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.

As for Chaos Effect... I'm enjoying it so far.  It is slow in going, and I'd have avoided that by having fewer stops.  Like, we went to the merchant's quarters/had lunch, stood in line for the ship, boarded the ship... we haven't left yet.  You could've condensed that sort of thing, I think, into one post.   Then again, the level of detail is really cool.  I'm having fun regardless.

I like my character, I like the other characters, I think the party interaction will be interesting.  I'm anxious to see where it all goes.   I guess the story will start to get pretty complicated with all the sub-plots.  I hope we don't have to read the storyhours, though.

... Oh, that makes me think of something.  One of the things I do at the end of every session of my face-to-face games is 'Thorns and Roses.'  Everyone says (at least) one good thing and one bad thing about the session.  Then, we vote for the best roleplayer and he gets extra xp.  It never occured to me that this could work in PbP games, too, but at the end of each 'chapter' or whatever.  Hm.  Just a thought.


----------



## megamania

Its not as bad as it sounds...any more.

And no-  you don't need to read the Story Hours.  I just feel that any world with multiple game groups I run should have at least limited interaction.  One of the guests first appeared during the Creation Schema as a spy whom helped the group while he was hunting down a serial killer.

Events from this story I have already thought about how it will effect my regular group.  It just completes a circle of interaction and reality within the empty space called my brain.


----------



## megamania

Also-  part of the slowness of the PbP is my determining which parts of backgrounds I will use now and which I will save for later.  Many possibilities.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm SOOOO confused....oh well, not sleeping does that to a person.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.  Wife wakes up for work in 3.5 hours and I need to up in 5 hours to first get the kids to school then work myself.  I may stop here after 2am but Since I have this crazy scheldule all week I may save my EN World time to the 20 minutes I have between jobs at about 2:30.

See ya


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Its not as bad as it sounds...any more.
> 
> And no-  you don't need to read the Story Hours.  I just feel that any world with multiple game groups I run should have at least limited interaction.  One of the guests first appeared during the Creation Schema as a spy whom helped the group while he was hunting down a serial killer.
> 
> Events from this story I have already thought about how it will effect my regular group.  It just completes a circle of interaction and reality within the empty space called my brain.



 Will the parties ever meet/duke it out?


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm SOOOO confused....oh well, not sleeping does that to a person.




sleep is over rated


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Also-  part of the slowness of the PbP is my determining which parts of backgrounds I will use now and which I will save for later.  Many possibilities.



 Ah, gotcha.  I can relate to that -- last game I ran, I had events and came up with what happened when on the fly...


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm SOOOO confused....oh well, not sleeping does that to a person.



 Why confused?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.  Wife wakes up for work in 3.5 hours and I need to up in 5 hours to first get the kids to school then work myself.  I may stop here after 2am but Since I have this crazy scheldule all week I may save my EN World time to the 20 minutes I have between jobs at about 2:30.
> 
> See ya



 Good luck!  C'ya!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Will the parties ever meet/duke it out?




I doubt it it but the NPCs of each group may / are over lapping.

As I said-  one passenger is a spy I used with the Creation Schema and two others are from my Pathfinders Story Hour.

I am certain you will be in and leave  Xen'drik before they arrive.  They still have Drogan's Trap to do and then go to the far north to Frost Fell to deal with the Warforged rejects (Cedious- if you read this-  forget about it)

Drgan's Trap is special.  From the outside it looks like a 30x30 foot cement block.  Once inside the trap goes off and it bvecomes a dimensional trap.  Four doors. Four exits.  Each door connects one of the six sides of the cube.  Each has its own theme.  A VERY combat heavy game coming up.

As for Chaos Effect-   I have ideas but I can't tell you besides the fact it involves Xen'drik and artifact collection.   and of course there is more-  MUCH more- to it than that.


----------



## megamania

Jup-  going now.   No really... I am....oh and BUMP.











oops...wrong thread


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I doubt it it but the NPCs of each group may / are over lapping.



Or maybe team up?


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> As for Chaos Effect-   I have ideas but I can't tell you besides the fact it involves Xen'drik and artifact collection.   and of course there is more-  MUCH more- to it than that.



I look forward to it!  


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Jup- going now. No really... I am....oh and BUMP.
> 
> oops...wrong thread



  Close enough.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't need to know anything about the world to play, though.  I think this: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=61535 is all the information you need to know to make a character.



It helps very much, though.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe you could even use this new race: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130912&page=1&pp=40



Of course, the Katara aren't approved yet, so using them could... hinder the approval of your character. 

You know, I've been wondering if other "Living EnCampaigns" would be of interest to people. I've been kind of thinking that a d20 Future campaign, starting on a space station, might work quite well - once you have a number of alien species for players, that is.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It helps very much, though.



True, which is why I included all the links, but at the same time, I don't want anyone to feel swamped by too much information at the same time.  It helps, sure, but Kemrain can decide to wean into LEW is Kemrain so chooses.


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Of course, the Katara aren't approved yet, so using them could... hinder the approval of your character.



Hm, true.  I didn't realize anyone was against the race until orsal posted today.  The only complaint, it seems, is the color of the race, which is easily changed (although it's what I like about it, so).


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You know, I've been wondering if other "Living EnCampaigns" would be of interest to people. I've been kind of thinking that a d20 Future campaign, starting on a space station, might work quite well - once you have a number of alien species for players, that is.



Basically LEW but other genres?  I don't know if there'd be enough demand for that, and people would disagree on the system to use (after all, a lot of the futuristic games I've seen are SW).  I was thinking, to recruit new players, someone could start a game in the same manner as the normal PbP games (first TtT), tell players to make characters using the LEW rules, run a game in the LEW world, and have them join LEW that way.  If a judge did it, he could check all the characters and the setting among the other judges.  Either way, though, possibly a good advertising gimmick.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Basically LEW but other genres? I don't know if there'd be enough demand for that, and people would disagree on the system to use (after all, a lot of the futuristic games I've seen are SW).



As long as the system is stated by the "founders" beforehand, that shouldn't be much of a problem (I don't think it's too common to argue with the DM about the system to use around the pbp boards here). Such as:

1) Living Space: d20 Modern SRD and d20 Future SRD, PL 7, the following species from xyz.
2) Living ENberron: SRD, Eberron CS with Errata, Sharn, and Races of Eberron, other Eberron books upon review.
3) Living Stargate... you get the idea.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was thinking, to recruit new players, someone could start a game in the same manner as the normal PbP games (first TtT), tell players to make characters using the LEW rules, run a game in the LEW world, and have them join LEW that way. If a judge did it, he could check all the characters and the setting among the other judges. Either way, though, possibly a good advertising gimmick.



Already happened once, actually. Creamsteak's current/last adventure is/was set up like that. They started in the City of Ignussus, as I remember.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, what con?  How was it?




ConCarolinas 

It was fun!   It was a small con, probably only a few hundred attendees. I went down a day early to take a friend of mine who was the lone artist guest there. Friday was a slow day, great for socializing before the rush of Saturday. 

Joined the friend in a Living Force Star Wars game which wouldn't have been as bad if someone had been able to help me generate a character (having never played SW before, there were some differences that I had to scrounge around in the PHB for to figure out-good thing the book had an index!). Alot more socializing and then hanging out at our pirate group's party a bit before hitting the hotel bar (didn't drink there as all I had to do was go back to the party....   )and hung out with my friend a bit more until I was getting tired enough and had to move around or fall asleep. Harassed a few authors that I sorta know from other cons I've been at where they've been guests. 

Didn't do much on Sunday as the one game I was wanting to play got cancelled... ended up having to take the friend back home as his ride never showed. Got home around 8PM and crashed soon afterwards.... It was a fun con and I'll most likely be back next year.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My only preference is to know ahead of time what sorts of things to expect in that regard. I wouldn't want to play a Ranger from the mountains and then end up attending a formal dinner. As long as I can know what might be appropriate, it's pretty ok.
> 
> - Kemrain the Inappropriate.




I dunno. That'd be funny! We had a druid who never acclimated with "city life". He wouldn't get into a bath house tub filled with hot water for anything, not even one of the female PCs willing to strip stark naked and get in to tantalize him into getting in.... that was the funniest scene out of the game up to that point....   He preferred his woods to a city any day. And when most of the group split up, he went back to his woods... (the only PC to remain was my paladin)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Lady_Acoma
> I'm SOOOO confused....oh well, not sleeping does that to a person.






			
				megamania said:
			
		

> sleep is over rated




Especially to the friend of mine who suffers from insomnia on a rather regular basis. Especially when he ended up with it hitting him during the con we were at.... and his family doesn't help matters any. Only escaping the sheer hell they put him through with alot of mental "abuse" (best that I can come up with..). It's stress, I believe, that does it to him. Stress of his family treating him like **** all the time. It sucks. I hope he can get out of it real soon but can't until he gains his full disability from the military for serious back  and knee injuries he suffered back during Desert Storm.

As for me, I prefer my sleep, thankyouverymuch!   I usually get it in about 4 hour "increments"... nap in the afternoon and at bedtime. I try to sleep in as much as possible on my days off (which are during the week as opposed to the weekends... which are our gaming times...)


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I have insomnia, and stress in my life does make it much worse.  The last con I went to I was up for four days straight and hadn't slept well before that.  Driving on the way home alone I ended up getting sick on the side of the road and then found a rest area and got a hold of some people behind me to find me and proceeded to have about four panic attacks while I waited and hid under my steering wheel.  Yup sleep is good if you can get it.  Hey look I'm not asleep yet. YAY! 

:edit: Ooooo....still not sleepin and the day isn't looking so good for it.  Woo!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The friend of mine finally got some sleep, he says, between Sunday night and Monday morning. Don't know just how much. His is bad enough where the sleeping pills his doc gave him don't work alot of times.... and the near-constant pain of his back doesn't help either... and the only time he really SLEEPS is when he's past that point of sheer exhaustion.   

I had another friend about 5 years ago or so suffer panic attacks from stress induced by his worrying about his father who'd had a heart attack at the time.... he'd freak out on long, dark stretches of 4-lane highways...

The only times I can't really sleep is when I'm at a strange place (usually hotel rooms) the first night away from home and when I'm all worked up (read: excited) about something like a convention I'm gonna be at.


----------



## Jdvn1

This conversation is making me tired!


----------



## Steve Jung

Me tzlkh lz  ghj;lk  zjhkhk.

Just a reminder, don't sleep and post.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

If I fall asleep I will try to remember that...


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Me tzlkh lz  ghj;lk  zjhkhk.
> 
> Just a reminder, don't sleep and post.



 That sounds like an ad campaign reminding people to post responsibly...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That sounds like an ad campaign reminding people to post responsibly...



 Are you saying we shouldn't post responsibly?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Are you saying we shouldn't post responsibly?



 I didn't say that, I just tend not to get my morals from television.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Are you saying we shouldn't post responsibly?



Do we ever?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't say that, I just tend not to get my morals from television.



 That's usually a good idea.  Unless its a moral ad with which I already agree.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's usually a good idea.  Unless its a moral ad with which I already agree.



 Then I still wouldn't get my morals from the television, but the television just wouldn't be wrong.  It's not my fault I have better morals than the television.  


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Do we ever?



Oh, responsibility is no fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then I still wouldn't get my morals from the television, but the television just wouldn't be wrong.  It's not my fault I have better morals than the television.
> Oh, responsibility is no fun.



 I would be afraid of anyone who didn't have better morals than the television


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I would be afraid of anyone who didn't have better morals than the television



I know people like that.  I also know people who get their morals from mass media (such as television).  It is indeed moderately worrying.

(completely unrelated note: it took _forever_ to work out the logistics in that game...)


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I know people like that. I also know people who get their morals from mass media (such as television). It is indeed moderately worrying.



Oh dear Athena...I am frightened.



> (completely unrelated note: it took forever to work out the logistics in that game...)



Sorry 'bout that--didn't plan for such a big fuss.  I think the one guy got it in his head that he could convince the NPCs and PCs to hand him enough cash to buy a Bag of Holding for him to keep or something   I'd bet the PCs in my home game would probably have just told the cleric to prepare lots of spells to make water and run into the desert unprepared, hoping for the best


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh dear Athena...I am frightened.



I try not to think about it.  I think it's for the best.  


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout that--didn't plan for such a big fuss.  I think the one guy got it in his head that he could convince the NPCs and PCs to hand him enough cash to buy a Bag of Holding for him to keep or something



I was thinking at the end, when we were trying to divvy everything up, we'd sell it and divide the profits.  I _loved_ the bankruptcy thing, though.  Not a lot of things make me laugh out loud. 
[/quote=Rystil Arden]I'd bet the PCs in my home game would probably have just told the cleric to prepare lots of spells to make water and run into the desert unprepared, hoping for the best [/QUOTE]Would they have made it?  I'd probably have done something similar, but added some rations and a tent.  I wouldn't have had enough for more than a week, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I loved the bankruptcy thing, though. Not a lot of things make me laugh out loud.



Which bankruptcy thing?



> Would they have made it?



They'd have gotten hungry and frustrated and then teleported back, except the Frenzied Berserker, who would probably just keep going on, eating what he can forage and ignoring all the Fortitude saves


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which bankruptcy thing?



The defaulting on loans on the house.  Not that it was funny per se, but that it definitely decided the issue.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They'd have gotten hungry and frustrated and then teleported back, except the Frenzied Berserker, who would probably just keep going on, eating what he can forage and ignoring all the Fortitude saves



I guess they wouldn't have liked the "Eat the Halfling" idea?


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh dear Athena...I am frightened.
> 
> 
> Sorry 'bout that--didn't plan for such a big fuss.  I think the one guy got it in his head that he could convince the NPCs and PCs to hand him enough cash to buy a Bag of Holding for him to keep or something   I'd bet the PCs in my home game would probably have just told the cleric to prepare lots of spells to make water and run into the desert unprepared, hoping for the best



I haven't seen getting equipment take quite that long. Maybe they'll go for one horse and one mule next.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> The defaulting on loans on the house. Not that it was funny per se, but that it definitely decided the issue.



Heehee, I know how to make good PCs stop hammering the poor NPCs for money up front.  If he had been hesitant, they would have kept it up, but having him readily agree despite the loans always works.  Reverse psychology 



> I guess they wouldn't have liked the "Eat the Halfling" idea?



They don't have a halfling, but they do have a pixie.  Being a Ninja/Assassin/ArcaneTrickster, she would probably object and kill someone


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I haven't seen getting equipment take quite that long. Maybe they'll go for one horse and one mule next.



 You're spying on us?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I haven't seen getting equipment take quite that long. Maybe they'll go for one horse and one mule next.



In a lot of games, the employers handle stuff like that, though.  Or, they just ignore it and go.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, I know how to make good PCs stop hammering the poor NPCs for money up front.  If he had been hesitant, they would have kept it up, but having him readily agree despite the loans always works.  Reverse psychology



I'm guessing you hadn't planned on that originally, but it does add a nice extra incentive to help these people...


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They don't have a halfling, but they do have a pixie.  Being a Ninja/Assassin/ArcaneTrickster, she would probably object and kill someone



I want to see them try Summon Nature's Ally for food.    "Why does my dinner keep disappearing?"


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I'm guessing you hadn't planned on that originally, but it does add a nice extra incentive to help these people...



I don't plan on almost anything originally--that's what makes some of the people on LEW so very mad at me, and why I almost didn't GM there.



> I want to see them try Summon Nature's Ally for food.  "Why does my dinner keep disappearing?"



The Nymph Archmage wouldn't approve.  She'd probably prefer they Gate in an evil outsider to eat


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't plan on almost anything originally--that's what makes some of the people on LEW so very mad at me, and why I almost didn't GM there.



People got mad about that?


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Nymph Archmage wouldn't approve.  She'd probably prefer they Gate in an evil outsider to eat



Bah, pre-cooked meat.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> People got mad about that?



Some did.  Something about "You are destroying our attempt to create a consistent world."  Fortunately, they weren't judges, and the real judges were very understanding about my style 



> Bah, pre-cooked meat.



Considering that the Nymph Archmage was a reincarnated Half-Baatezu Shade Elf, she probably knows a thing or two about Baatorian cooking tips to make it taste great!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Some did.  Something about "You are destroying our attempt to create a consistent world."  Fortunately, they weren't judges, and the real judges were very understanding about my style



Oh, well in that case there's no reason to care.   The games seem to be independent of the world, anyway.  At least, they don't ever affect the world.  The world is static.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Considering that the Nymph Archmage was a reincarnated Half-Baatezu Shade Elf, she probably knows a thing or two about Baatorian cooking tips to make it taste great!



... You have interesting games, there.  And by "interesting" I mean "weird."


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Oh, well in that case there's no reason to care.  The games seem to be independent of the world, anyway. At least, they don't ever affect the world. The world is static.



There was a gripe:  If you create a new monster that isn't accepted at random and the PCs fight it in your game, then _everyone_ who ever goes to the same area ever has to be able to fight the same monster, so you've ruined the effect for everyone.


> ... You have interesting games, there. And by "interesting" I mean "weird."



Yes.  Yes I do


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There was a gripe:  If you create a new monster that isn't accepted at random and the PCs fight it in your game, then _everyone_ who ever goes to the same area ever has to be able to fight the same monster, so you've ruined the effect for everyone.



Oh, I think I recall that one.  The judges agreed a long time ago that GMs could use whatever material they wanted, though, and it wouldn't have to be approved by anyone.  Although, to be fair to the players, using material that players don't have access to is frowned upon (not monsters, since players don't have access to it, but if an enemy NPC used Assay Resistance against a character with SR, it doesn't quite sit right).  That being said, I think it'd be cool if monsters/creatures were proposed.  The Force Golem on the House Rules forum is a cool idea (although I'd implement it differently so as to be less uber).


			
				Rysil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  Yes I do



I guess you don't see a lot of Human Fighters in your game?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I guess you don't see a lot of Human Fighters in your game?



Can we say 'boring' ?  To be fair, 75% or more of my PCs are humans--but I usually GM.



> Oh, I think I recall that one. The judges agreed a long time ago that GMs could use whatever material they wanted, though, and it wouldn't have to be approved by anyone.



Yup, which makes me happy.  Yay!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can we say 'boring' ?  To be fair, 75% or more of my PCs are humans--but I usually GM.



Heh, I rarely play humans because I think they're boring, but I also think they're the race with the second most flexible backstories.  They're very versatile.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, which makes me happy.  Yay!



Whoever threw a fit doesn't yet have a grasp of LEW policy.  I probably take it to an extreme when I say, "It's about fun, first, then consistency."


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Heh, I rarely play humans because I think they're boring, but I also think they're the race with the second most flexible backstories. They're very versatile.



I like feats.  I also can find a really weird backstory no matter the race.  Look at Lasair 



> Whoever threw a fit doesn't yet have a grasp of LEW policy. I probably take it to an extreme when I say, "It's about fun, first, then consistency."



I'm actually all for consistency.  I will do my absolute best to keep it consistent if I can.  But I want to throw in whatever NPCs and monsters I like in my encounters, and I don't care if that makes it harder for the next person who goes there to stay consistent--just don't send the PCs to the spot where I sent them if you don't want to deal with it--simple as that


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like feats.  I also can find a really weird backstory no matter the race.  Look at Lasair



Well, yes.  I think Half-Elves beat out Humans in background versatility, but any race can be stretched.  The feat is usually why I choose Human, if I really need it.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm actually all for consistency.  I will do my absolute best to keep it consistent if I can.  But I want to throw in whatever NPCs and monsters I like in my encounters, and I don't care if that makes it harder for the next person who goes there to stay consistent--just don't send the PCs to the spot where I sent them if you don't want to deal with it--simple as that



Don't get me wrong, I think consistency is important, but fun is more important.

Then again, someone could ask you for the stats of the creature you used.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> The feat is usually why I choose Human, if I really need it.



I always really need the feat.  The question is whether another race is cool enough that I can afford not having the feat.  Usually not.



> Don't get me wrong, I think consistency is important, but fun is more important.



I agree.  I like consistency, but I love winging GMing too.  I am capable of winging while staying consistent, so that's what I usually do.



> Then again, someone could ask you for the stats of the creature you used.



Yup.  I guess it gets more dicey when I throw in NPCs, though


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I always really need the feat.  The question is whether another race is cool enough that I can afford not having the feat.  Usually not.



Eh.  Especially if I'm playing a double-weapon wielder (I know, I'm weird, but I like it), or some other sort of Fighter, I'll take a race that has Weapon Familiarity instead of taking the EWP.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree.  I like consistency, but I love winging GMing too.  I am capable of winging while staying consistent, so that's what I usually do.



Do you take notes or do you remember everything?


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  I guess it gets more dicey when I throw in NPCs, though



Note to self: Kill all NPCs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Eh. Especially if I'm playing a double-weapon wielder (I know, I'm weird, but I like it), or some other sort of Fighter, I'll take a race that has Weapon Familiarity instead of taking the EWP.



I don't play fighters.  Except as NPCs when I'm the GM.



> Do you take notes or do you remember everything?



Some of both.  Mostly my semi-eidetic memory for trivia (the Dork Tower comic where Ken rattles off tons of D&D stuff and then forgets his mom's birthday describes me well).



> Note to self: Kill all NPCs.



Nah, I like making nice NPCs too much.  I'm such a softie.  I pretty much always make good PCs too


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're spying on us?



Of course. Charlarn is cooling his heels in the Inn. I like seeing what others are doing in LEW. 

I prefer humans, the extra feat and skill points are too good to pass up for me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't play fighters.  Except as NPCs when I'm the GM.



Always casters or just no Fighters?  Any reason?


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Some of both.  Mostly my semi-eidetic memory for trivia (the Dork Tower comic where Ken rattles off tons of D&D stuff and then forgets his mom's birthday describes me well).



Interesting.  I remember details related to stories, maybe it's due to too vivid an imagination.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, I like making nice NPCs too much.  I'm such a softie.  I pretty much always make good PCs too



But then you (and future GMs) don't have to worry about consistency?  "What happened to him?"  "Anton went berserk and killed him."  "... Is he Evil?"  "What makes you think that?"


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I prefer humans, the extra feat and skill points are too good to pass up for me.



Do you play Fighters?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Of course. Charlarn is cooling his heels in the Inn. I like seeing what others are doing in LEW.



Sneaky 



> Always casters or just no Fighters? Any reason?



Boooooooring 



> Interesting. I remember details related to stories, maybe it's due to too vivid an imagination.



That could be it.  I have that too.  Its a curse--I can't read books or watch movies twice because I remember them too well.



> But then you (and future GMs) don't have to worry about consistency? "What happened to him?" "Anton went berserk and killed him." "... Is he Evil?" "What makes you think that?"



Okay, wanna switch to Favoured Enemy (Human) and off Alyx before you leave?  Then claim that she isn't sick anymore so you deserve all the gold


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Boooooooring



Heh.  For me, entertainment is found in player/character interaction, not character abilities.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That could be it.  I have that too.  Its a curse--I can't read books or watch movies twice because I remember them too well.



... I often forget large parts of stories after I read them.  They don't really matter to me.  The stories I remember are normally of things I do or have experienced.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, wanna switch to Favoured Enemy (Human) and off Alyx before you leave?  Then claim that she isn't sick anymore so you deserve all the gold



Depends, how much xp is she worth?    Probably not enough.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Heh. For me, entertainment is found in player/character interaction, not character abilities.



Unfortunately, character interactions are governed by a set of abilities--a set that fighters lack 



> ... I often forget large parts of stories after I read them. They don't really matter to me. The stories I remember are normally of things I do or have experienced.



Hmm...not like me then.  Good.  You're sane 



> Depends, how much xp is she worth?  Probably not enough.



I dunno.  You're a Ranger...you might lose


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you play Fighters?



Not usually. I like the flashy stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, character interactions are governed by a set of abilities--a set that fighters lack



Nah.  Note Roy from OotS.  He may not be the most Diplomatic character, but he has fun interactions.  It's not about what you have, it's about how you play it.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...not like me then.  Good.  You're sane



'Sane' is a relative term.  My total inability to remember recent stories is often not considered normal.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno.  You're a Ranger...you might lose



To a sick girl?  Then why doesn't she get the item herself?    It'd be more beneficial for me to kill her when I got back from the trip. I'd be more experienced by then.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not usually. I like the flashy stuff.



Oh, so Bards?    I've thought most heroes in Fantasy movies (Fighters, or at least Fighter-type) were flashy.  Not flashy enough, though?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Nah. Note Roy from OotS. He may not be the most Diplomatic character, but he has fun interactions. It's not about what you have, it's about how you play it.



Roy definitely took some cross-class ranks in Diplomacy, I think.  Anyways, I get bored with being the smack-down-with-sword guy, but also the smack-down-with-spellz guy.  I like playing casters or skills people who focus on doing fun stuff 



> 'Sane' is a relative term. My total inability to remember recent stories is often not considered normal.



Course its relative, the lone sane man becomes insane to the others...


> It'd be more beneficial for me to kill her when I got back from the trip. I'd be more experienced by then.



Good point, but she might be harder when she's better   Still, you could always propose it to the party.  We could make a Helpless-Innocent-Hunter PrC for you


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Roy definitely took some cross-class ranks in Diplomacy, I think.  Anyways, I get bored with being the smack-down-with-sword guy, but also the smack-down-with-spellz guy.  I like playing casters or skills people who focus on doing fun stuff



Nah, I've seen a lot of people play Fighters like that.  Eventhough they have to Diplomacy or anything, th player still has his own social ability.  Besides, having rank in Diplomacy isn't necessary for normal talking, or even being civil.  Commoners get along just fine.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Course its relative, the lone sane man becomes insane to the others...



Indeed.  No one is objectively sane, just like no one is objectively normal.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good point, but she might be harder when she's better   Still, you could always propose it to the party.  We could make a Helpless-Innocent-Hunter PrC for you



I deny any ties that may be made to my character in regards to that prestige class.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, so Bards?    I've thought most heroes in Fantasy movies (Fighters, or at least Fighter-type) were flashy.  Not flashy enough, though?



I meant magic flashy. Then again I play a warrior/cleric.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Even though they have no Diplomacy or anything, the player still has his own social ability.



I _really_ don't like to do this, as I then feel like I'm exploiting my own social skills when I shouldn't be able to do so.  This is the same reason why I tend to play characters with either 16 Int or more (almost always) or 8 or lower (rarely), even when it hurts my character's power:  When an intellectual challenge appears, if I solve it and find it really really easy, I have no idea if a 12 Int or 14 Int person would find it easy too because some of the things I think are easy, most people don't and some they do, and I don't know which is which.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I meant magic flashy. Then again I play a warrior/cleric.



I keep trying to make one of those, but keep failing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I keep trying to make one of those, but keep failing.



 Just play a straight cleric.  They already make powerful warriors


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I _really_ don't like to do this, as I then feel like I'm exploiting my own social skills when I shouldn't be able to do so.  This is the same reason why I tend to play characters with either 16 Int or more (almost always) or 8 or lower (rarely), even when it hurts my character's power:  When an intellectual challenge appears, if I solve it and find it really really easy, I have no idea if a 12 Int or 14 Int person would find it easy too because some of the things I think are easy, most people don't and some they do, and I don't know which is which.



Well, yes, but I get the impression OotS describes how people play the game, now how it should be played.  Still, a Commoner with a 10 Cha and no ranks in Diplomacy can get along with people.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just play a straight cleric.  They already make powerful warriors



Yeah, I tried, but in order to be able to cast the higher level spells, I get a higher Wis, which means my Str and Dex and Con suffer, so I end up taking casting and turning feats and PrCs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, yes, but I get the impression OotS describes how people play the game, now how it should be played.  Still, a Commoner with a 10 Cha and no ranks in Diplomacy can get along with people.



 But they don't get along as well as someone with good social skills, or at least they shouldn't under the rules.  

Not that I complain when my socially-inept, brooding, chronically-depressed Spryte Magister in Isida's Warping of the Blood accidentally sweet-talked the innkeeper's daughter from the point where she started off Hostile wanting to have her guards beat him up and throw him out of her inn to the point where she gave him a kiss and asked to join the party to protect him.  That was funny.  His secret was that he talked for like eight paragraphs about his obscure research that he did, then he commented on how the innkeeper's daughter looked like his dead girlfriend--though the dead one was prettier.  Works every time!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But they don't get along as well as someone with good social skills, or at least they shouldn't under the rules.
> 
> Not that I complain when my socially-inept, brooding, chronically-depressed Spryte Magister in Isida's Warping of the Blood accidentally sweet-talked the innkeeper's daughter from the point where she started off Hostile wanting to have her guards beat him up and throw him out of her inn to the point where she gave him a kiss and asked to join the party to protect him.  That was funny.  His secret was that he talked for like eight paragraphs about his obscure research that he did, then he commented on how the innkeeper's daughter looked like his dead girlfriend--though the dead one was prettier.  Works every time!



 You don't have to get along as well as people with good social skills, you just need to get along.

Hm, I want to play in one of Isida's games.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I tried, but in order to be able to cast the higher level spells, I get a higher Wis, which means my Str and Dex and Con suffer, so I end up taking casting and turning feats and PrCs.



 My advice for a martial cleric: Ignore Dex and buy super-heavy armour.  Now, point buy a 16 Strength, 16 Wisdom, 14 Consitution, 12 Charisma, 10 Dex, 8 Int(assumes 32 PB).  Now, focus on the uber-self-buffs.  Also, if your GM is foolish enough to allow Complete Divine, you might like Divine Metamagic--Quicken in conjunction with said buffs


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't have to get along as well as people with good social skills, you just need to get along.
> 
> Hm, I want to play in one of Isida's games.



 Know any Eberron?  Submit a concept for her newly-forming Secret Scion (I'm the Secret Scion, I think, maybe).  It looks like a blast (intrigue, mystery, social interaction, fast level advancement, and my Chaotic Good evil death warlock Rayni with +13 to Diplomacy at level 1)  Yay!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My advice for a martial cleric: Ignore Dex and buy super-heavy armour.  Now, point buy a 16 Strength, 16 Wisdom, 14 Consitution, 12 Charisma, 10 Dex, 8 Int(assumes 32 PB).  Now, focus on the uber-self-buffs.  Also, if your GM is foolish enough to allow Complete Divine, you might like Divine Metamagic--Quicken in conjunction with said buffs



I did end up ignoring Dex, but we used 4d6dl and I wanted to have a good Cha (for turning and Diplomacy, which I think Clerics should have)... and I very rarely play characters with Int's below 13, especially if they're combat oriented.

I had more success with a Druid warrior because I could wild shape into things that had better physical stats, so I also took more Fighter feats with him.


----------



## Steve Jung

Charlarn definitely doesn't follow this. He's got a 12 Str, 14 Dex, 10 Con. But our party was low on front-line fighters, so in he went.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Know any Eberron?  Submit a concept for her newly-forming Secret Scion (I'm the Secret Scion, I think, maybe).  It looks like a blast (intrigue, mystery, social interaction, fast level advancement, and my Chaotic Good evil death warlock Rayni with +13 to Diplomacy at level 1)  Yay!



Yes, but I'm still new to it.  I'm in a few Eberron games currently, and started to get Eberroned out (I joined a bunch of Eberron games in a row).  I'd really like a good homebrew, but I'm a little picky about my PbP games because I like using the books I own.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I did end up ignoring Dex, but we used 4d6dl and I wanted to have a good Cha (for turning and Diplomacy, which I think Clerics should have)... and I very rarely play characters with Int's below 13, especially if they're combat oriented.
> 
> I had more success with a Druid warrior because I could wild shape into things that had better physical stats, so I also took more Fighter feats with him.



 Oooh, I usually play with 4d6dl too.  That's even better!  Wait until you get the perfect stat array for the cleric then (i.e. a bunch of good stats)


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Charlarn definitely doesn't follow this. He's got a 12 Str, 14 Dex, 10 Con. But our party was low on front-line fighters, so in he went.



  Whatever gets the job done.  Then again, being able to cure yourself is handy for a fighter-type.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oooh, I usually play with 4d6dl too.  That's even better!  Wait until you get the perfect stat array for the cleric then (i.e. a bunch of good stats)



... But I've been saving that array for a Paladin or Monk!

Too many character ideas, not enough time.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, but I'm still new to it.  I'm in a few Eberron games currently, and started to get Eberroned out (I joined a bunch of Eberron games in a row).  I'd really like a good homebrew, but I'm a little picky about my PbP games because I like using the books I own.



 Hmm...well now that I lost one of my Neospelljamming games, I'm thinking of running one in my homebrew setting.  We'll see what comes of it.   I use any book on which I can get my hands--but not everything in every book is allowed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...well now that I lost one of my Neospelljamming games, I'm thinking of running one in my homebrew setting.  We'll see what comes of it.   I use any book on which I can get my hands--but not everything in every book is allowed.



... What happened to the Neospelljamming game?  I also sometimes take a long time to make characters (not enough time), so if I know what system you use for character creation ahead of time, that's handy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What happened to the Neospelljamming game?  I also sometimes take a long time to make characters (not enough time), so if I know what system you use for character creation ahead of time, that's handy.



 A player in all the upcoming games dropped them all, so I imploded them down into one less game.  I'm not promising a new game from my homebrew, mind you, but I use 4d6dl, roll 7 stats and take the best 6 of them, reroll hopeless characters.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A player in all the upcoming games dropped them all, so I imploded them down into one less game.  I'm not promising a new game from my homebrew, mind you, but I use 4d6dl, roll 7 stats and take the best 6 of them, reroll hopeless characters.



Do you trust people to be honest or do you prefer an online roller?  I've seen a guy roll 18 18 18 18 16 16, but I doubt any PbP GM would allow that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you trust people to be honest or do you prefer an online roller?  I've seen a guy roll 18 18 18 18 16 16, but I doubt any PbP GM would allow that.



 I've been using Invisible Castle.  I've seen someone cheat on that too by rolling a bajillion names for himself, so I ask for the name they will be using before they roll, so I know they didn't do that.


----------



## Steve Jung

It's getting late for me. Goodnight all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've been using Invisible Castle.  I've seen someone cheat on that too by rolling a bajillion names for himself, so I ask for the name they will be using before they roll, so I know they didn't do that.



Crothian mentioned once that he lets people choose their own stats sometimes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> It's getting late for me. Goodnight all.



Yep, I'm about to go to bed too, at least to read.  G'night!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Okay then. Bye bye Hivers.  Guess I won't make Page 1 today.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Me tzlkh lz  ghj;lk  zjhkhk.
> 
> Just a reminder, don't sleep and post.




 

I usually have to fix more typos than usual the more tired I get. And the silliness content goes up as well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> If I fall asleep I will try to remember that...





Maybe I should suggest the same thing I've suggested to my friend: one ball bat applied liberally to the head until unconsciousness sets in.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't say that, I just tend not to get my morals from television.





Which is a good thing. What kind of "morals" can one get from something named the "boob tube"?


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which is a good thing. What kind of "morals" can one get from something named the "boob tube"?




Ha. You said "boob."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just play a straight cleric.  They already make powerful warriors




Yeah. I had one that had the feat list of a fighter...   But never used buffing spells on herself-she preferred using them on the rest of the party as needed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Ha. You said "boob."




I guess, being female, I can get away with that easier than you guys can.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Amazingly enough, it's true what they say - a watched thread does not get posted to... but turn your back on it for one minute...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, well in that case there's no reason to care.  The games seem to be independent of the world, anyway. At least, they don't ever affect the world. The world is static.




You know, I've been trying to get brainstorms running among the judges regarding story arcs... for some time now.

I guess I will need to complete one or two and simply turn them in as facts "These story arcs are effective from now on. This is your chance to comment on them!"...

And hey, I'm the story coordinator, it would be fully within my rights...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I usually have to fix more typos than usual the more tired I get. And the silliness content goes up as well.



 You say it like it's a bad thing!


----------



## Jdvn1

That'd be neat, but... a lot of work.  You might just have people vote on which stories are the best (GMs post summaries) and the popular ones get put into the LEW History, and we add a few years to the calendar (whatever year it is now there).


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That'd be neat, but... a lot of work. You might just have people vote on which stories are the best (GMs post summaries) and the popular ones get put into the LEW History, and we add a few years to the calendar (whatever year it is now there).




Er, what? You're not referring to my post, are you?


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> 3) Living Stargate...



There's a Living Stargate game?! Why wasn't I informed?! Gah!

- Kemrain the Crushed.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's a Living Stargate game?! Why wasn't I informed?! Gah!
> 
> - Kemrain the Crushed.




Actually, there isn't... that was just an idea I threw out as a possibility. (I'm not really sure how well the Living structure would work with Stargate, actually...)


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Er, what? You're not referring to my post, are you?



 Maybe I completely misunderstood what you were referring to?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe I completely misunderstood what you were referring to?



Maybe...

Story Arc example:
The orcs are deciding to go on rampage (Hey, it's just an example, no need to go creative ). They gather in the dark south of Enworld, near the Negative Tower, then spread out into the different lands. As time progresses, they may take over cities, lands, and the like.

Adventures may tie in into a progressing story arc, and influence it. Defending, or freeing a city, land, etc. Gathering intelligence. Gathering forces from the lands. Drive the orcs back. Divide the orc army into infighting tribes again. Turn them into friends. Or maybe aid them, control them, lead them to victory...


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah, I only partially misunderstood.  That's cool, though.  It'd probably require some Story Arc Judge, though.  Sounds like a lot of use with Heroes of Battle, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, there isn't... that was just an idea I threw out as a possibility. (I'm not really sure how well the Living structure would work with Stargate, actually...)



 Pout.

- Kemrain the Even More Crushed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pout.
> 
> - Kemrain the Even More Crushed.



 You could try to start one...


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pout.
> 
> - Kemrain the Even More Crushed.




Sorry.

(I guess if a few judges, players and DMs could be gathered, a Living Stargate game could be started, if one can figure out how to adapt the LEW structure. No guarantees, though.)


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, I only partially misunderstood. That's cool, though. It'd probably require some Story Arc Judge, though. Sounds like a lot of use with Heroes of Battle, though.



Well, we have a Story Coordinator *cough*, who might double for that. I don't have HoB, and as you know, some people might disapprove...

Also, the book wouldn't work for all types of story arcs, obviously.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, we have a Story Coordinator *cough*, who might double for that. I don't have HoB, and as you know, some people might disapprove...
> 
> Also, the book wouldn't work for all types of story arcs, obviously.



 Well, true.  But the the Story Arc Judge/Story Coordinator (who is that, anyway) could use concepts of the book to at least give some hooks or organize everything or work out some stuff.  I understand a bit of the book is more 'how to' than rules that would have to be adopted/approved (not that I have the book either).

Although someone could propose a Story Arc, include hooks, and provide GMs with some resources.  Something like:


> *Orcs are gathering by the Negative Tower and rampaging nearby areas*
> 
> Hooks:
> - The town of Falcon is the next to be hit, and are pleading for a group of people to help them (level 2 adventure)
> - The Ulric Region has been surrounded, controlled, and its inhabitants are being used as slaves (level 3 adventure)
> - The Orcs have established a Fort in the vicinity of Lighon and strange things have been happening in the area -- sneak in and find out what's going on and report it (level 1 adventure)
> - Men in various towns and cities are eager to protect their lands, but have no leader.  Collect them, bring them here for training, and set up a brigade. (level 1 adventure)
> - The Orcs are expected to start a march toward Orussus -- do what you have to to turn them around or stop them. (level 4 adventure)
> - The Orc Captains are bickering about who their _real_ leader should be.  Exploit this disjointedness and break them apart. (level 2-3 adventure)
> 
> After a 4 months, the Orcs will spread to other areas and more hooks may arise.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe I should suggest the same thing I've suggested to my friend: one ball bat applied liberally to the head until unconsciousness sets in.




Note to self:  Buy baseball bat in case new sleeping pill doesn't work tonight...

Three days and counting!  Yay panic attacks emminent!


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Crazy said:
			
		

> You could try to start one...



Hah! Like I could ever run a Stargate game, let alone set up a lasting gaming community within ENWorld. Hah I say!


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sorry.
> 
> (I guess if a few judges, players and DMs could be gathered, a Living Stargate game could be started, if one can figure out how to adapt the LEW structure. No guarantees, though.)



How would it be difficult to pull off? It would require some synchronization to make sure 2 teams weren't coming through the gate at once, but.. It could be done. Just make the Tavern setting the SGC.

- Kemrain the Has No Idea.


----------



## Jdvn1

It doesnt' have to be lasting... besides, if there's enough interest, it'll last on its own.

And you don't have to worry about other teams going through the gate -- each game is typically standalone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Amazingly enough, it's true what they say - a watched thread does not get posted to... but turn your back on it for one minute...




Or go out of town for a few days like I just did....   

But then this thread just isn't the same since one can't post as liberally as before.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You say it like it's a bad thing!




It's annoying to fix typos but then I *do* seem to have dyslexic fingers...   


And I'm NOT griping about the heightened silliness content... Not at all.   That's the BEST part!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's a Living Stargate game?! Why wasn't I informed?! Gah!
> 
> - Kemrain the Crushed.




If one got started, better hope it isn't gonna be like those pricks who ran a game of Living Force at a local con who made me make my own character, BY MYSELF! And I'd never played the SW game before and was having to figure out the crap on my own. If they'd let me have pre-gen characters, it wouldn't have been so bad as a friend of mine gave me 4 to choose from....   Dunno if I'll do LF again in the future due to the [crappy] way they treated me. It was bad enough that we were late getting there because Richard was talking his head off to a group of people and lost track of time. But the 'tude I got at the table was inexusable. To say the least. The one person that was "designated" to help me (HA!) just walked off.

[end Sith rant]

Darth K the pissed off about that incident which clouded my enjoyment of playing the game...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, I only partially misunderstood.  That's cool, though.  It'd probably require some Story Arc Judge, though.  Sounds like a lot of use with Heroes of Battle, though.





We've done large sized battles before, long before they probably dreamt of Heroes of Battle.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Note to self:  Buy baseball bat in case new sleeping pill doesn't work tonight...
> 
> Three days and counting!  Yay panic attacks emminent!




Ugh! Or you'd have to wait for sheer exhaustion to set in like he has to. Because the sleeping pills just don't seem to help him at all. And his doc told him to take more than one, an hour apart, if the first didn't kick in and make him sleep. 

But then, I betcha the majority of this is the stress he has to deal with with his parents being a bunch of (edited for Eric's grandma's eyes) and won't leave him alone, nor treat him like he's their son rather than less than the poo out in the yard from their multitude of dogs they have.   Heck, they sniped at him for coming up here to see Ep III for God's sake!!!   And sniped at him for me staying down there before taking him to a con we were going to..... I say the sooner he gets his butt outta the hell he's in now, the BETTER! Before the health goes down the toilet and comes out in China! [/end rant]


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We've done large sized battles before, long before they probably dreamt of Heroes of Battle.



Well, but Heroes of Battle is useful because of the detail it goes into, I think.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or go out of town for a few days like I just did....
> 
> But then this thread just isn't the same since one can't post as liberally as before.



Yeah, I don't like that.  When Piratecat said that, he was referring to my many posts in a row, but it definitely hurt the Hivemind.


----------



## Crothian

the hivemind survived years with out it


----------



## Jdvn1

Without what?


----------



## Crothian

the "liberty posting" Dartyh is talking about


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, a lot of people felt like they couldn't post here after Piratecat said what he did.  I don't know about 'liberty posting' but there's a definite change of mood to this place, encouraging people not to post.


----------



## Crothian

What did PC say, I missed it


----------



## Crothian

I fkound it, I agree with what he said


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't like that.  When Piratecat said that, he was referring to my many posts in a row, but it definitely hurt the Hivemind.




And I think I was worse about that than you are.....   

But then I don't do it often, only when I've been away for a few days...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, a lot of people felt like they couldn't post here after Piratecat said what he did.  I don't know about 'liberty posting' but there's a definite change of mood to this place, encouraging people not to post.




Yeah. I don't feel the urge to post here like I used to.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I dunno if PC made the Hive slow down...I know I'm posting less to the Hive than before and it isn't related to that.  More to do with PbP


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno if PC made the Hive slow down...I know I'm posting less to the Hive than before and it isn't related to that.  More to do with PbP




There's just nothing to post about anymore. The most I've done the past two days or so was with Lady Acoma regarding sleep irregularities.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ugh! Or you'd have to wait for sheer exhaustion to set in like he has to. Because the sleeping pills just don't seem to help him at all. And his doc told him to take more than one, an hour apart, if the first didn't kick in and make him sleep.
> 
> But then, I betcha the majority of this is the stress he has to deal with with his parents being a bunch of (edited for Eric's grandma's eyes) and won't leave him alone, nor treat him like he's their son rather than less than the poo out in the yard from their multitude of dogs they have.   Heck, they sniped at him for coming up here to see Ep III for God's sake!!!   And sniped at him for me staying down there before taking him to a con we were going to..... I say the sooner he gets his butt outta the hell he's in now, the BETTER! Before the health goes down the toilet and comes out in China! [/end rant]





You know, that sounds a lot like my situation...but I can't leave.  *shrugs*  Life happens, oh well.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's just nothing to post about anymore. The most I've done the past two days or so was with Lady Acoma regarding sleep irregularities.





Sorry?  Want me to talk about boobs or something?


----------



## Steve Jung

Hmmm? Did someone say something?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I fkound it, I agree with what he said





			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Jdvn, please don't write lots of one line posts just to boost your post count. That sort of pattern is why we originally didn't have the post count turned on for this forum. We'd prefer not to have to turn it off again.



Not only was his premise flawed, he put a damper on the entire thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I think I was worse about that than you are.....
> 
> But then I don't do it often, only when I've been away for a few days...



I was gone for less than a day.  The thing is, I consider this thread to be like a conversation.  Like in one of those D&D games where it's really laidback, we talk randomly.  So, I'm going to reply to everything -- there may or may not be content, it's just how I'd respond naturally.  We throw around jokes all the time, but does that count as content?  Not really.  Does he want us to stop joking?  It's all off-topic anyway.

I understand the gut reaction against a flurry of posts, though.  I've been trying to condense that more, now.  Sometimes I use notepad or I copy+paste stuff into the body of the message, but it seems like he kind of killed the thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno if PC made the Hive slow down...I know I'm posting less to the Hive than before and it isn't related to that.  More to do with PbP



I'm posting here less because there's less happening here.  Kemrain used to post here all the time to alleviate the humdrum of Kemrain's job.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sorry?  Want me to talk about boobs or something?





			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hmmm? Did someone say something?



Someone mentions boobs and here you come...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You know, that sounds a lot like my situation...but I can't leave.  *shrugs*  Life happens, oh well.





Right now, he can't leave as well. He's waiting, biding his time until hs full disability finally kicks in. Then.... *BOOM*, he's gone! I don't like his parents either; they haven't proven to me that they're worth anything... none have made me feel "welcome" the few times I've been there, even bitching when he got back from being up here to see Ep III (I drove a four-hour round trip to get him for that and another friend took him home).   

Frankly, I'll be glad when he finally gets to leave; his overall health will improve once the stress is gone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sorry?  Want me to talk about boobs or something?





No problem... it's better [the sleep-related posts] than those guys talking about their game that has only limited intereest....   

And I had someone freak out earlier when I mentioned "boobs"....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm posting here less because there's less happening here.  Kemrain used to post here all the time to alleviate the humdrum of her job.



 Her job?  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Jdvn1
> I'm posting here less because there's less happening here. Kemrain used to post here all the time to alleviate the humdrum of her job.






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Her job?  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?





I guess less ambiguous than usual....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I would if someone else had said it.  

[edit] Boobs I mean...

And I appreciated when you said it earlier!    It was funny.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess less ambiguous than usual....



 Yes.  Especially considering Jdvn1, Kemrain's champion, has stooped so low 

In other news, soon I will be on page 1.  Probably today


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  Especially considering Jdvn1, Kemrain's champion, has stooped so low
> 
> In other news, soon I will be on page 1.  Probably today





Yay!  Go you!  I don't even know where this list is, but YAY!


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Someone mentions boobs and here you come...



Is that so wrong?   

Lady_A, If you go to the tool bar at the top of the page, click on Miscellaneous Links, then Members List. Organize it by Post Count. Voila.


----------



## Jdvn1

Tired Joydivision said:
			
		

> Kemrain used to post here all the time to alleviate the humdrum of her job.



Her?!  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?

- Jdvn1


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  Especially considering Jdvn1, Kemrain's champion, has stooped so low
> 
> In other news, soon I will be on page 1.  Probably today



Hey, it's been a long day!  Venezuela lost to Chile.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Is that so wrong?



Female skeletons don't have boobs, do they?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay! Go you! I don't even know where this list is, but YAY!






Thanks for the support!



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Female skeletons don't have boobs, do they?



Nope, but female zombies usually do.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support!
> 
> 
> Nope, but female zombies usually do.




only if they are mammal zombies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, but female zombies usually do.



Jeez, Rystil.  Steve's a skeleton.  He's not into disgusting zombies.  Blech.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> only if they are mammal zombies.



... I want to see fungus zombies now.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Either way...ew zombie boobs....


----------



## Jdvn1

What if the zombie boobs were on fire?  I thought you like anything that's set aflame.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Either way...ew zombie boobs....



 I guess you prefer the soft, perky, nondecaying nymph ones?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> soft, perky, nondecaying



What an odd array of adjectives...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What an odd array of adjectives...



The rule of three--always make the third one a weird surprise


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What if the zombie boobs were on fire?  I thought you like anything that's set aflame.




Okay, now that would just be sexy...


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Jeez, Rystil.  Steve's a skeleton.  He's not into disgusting zombies.  Blech.



Yeah. All that sloughing. Not good.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Okay, now that would just be sexy...



... I can't win.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The rule of three--always make the third one a weird surprise



But they were _all_ weird.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I can't win.




Probably not, I am that weird and insane...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But they were _all_ weird.



 It matters not--The day is mine!  For lo, I hath KOed the KO and claimed my seat on the front page.  Yay!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Probably not, I am that weird and insane...



 At least you didn't have a list of three weird adjectives


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It matters not--The day is mine!  For lo, I hath KOed the KO and claimed my seat on the front page.  Yay!



 Yeah, noticed.  Congrats!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Probably not, I am that weird and insane...



 My being tired doesn't help either, though.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At least you didn't have a list of three weird adjectives




I'll work on that the next time...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, noticed.  Congrats!



 The question is, how long shall I stay...I may drop off, or maybe I will overtake Isida.  Actually, considering how much longer she's been here, how many PbP games she has, and how both of us get the majority of our posts from PbP, it would be crazily scary if I overtook her.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm on page 45!  Go me!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'll work on that the next time...



 Well you had weird and insane, now you need the clincher third one.  How about "Weird, insane, and burninating" or "Weird, insane, and sexy" or "Weird, insane, and inflammable"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm on page 45!  Go me!



 I remember when I was in the hundreds.  You'll catch up some day


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The question is, how long shall I stay...I may drop off, or maybe I will overtake Isida.  Actually, considering how much longer she's been here, how many PbP games she has, and how both of us get the majority of our posts from PbP, it would be crazily scary if I overtook her.



 I expect you to, though, and I doubt it'd take too long.


----------



## Jdvn1

I remember your posts before you hit 100.  And I remember your amazingly long sig.


----------



## Steve Jung

Page 9 and the poster above me hasn't posted in 2 years.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I remember your posts before you hit 100.  And I remember your amazingly long sig.



 It wasn't that long.  Just had four quotes on it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Page 9 and the poster above me hasn't posted in 2 years.



 Heehee, those're the kinda people that were easy to push aside.  KO posts though, so he might be a challenge to keep under me


----------



## Steve Jung

You shouldn't make any LEW proposals for him to comment on or play in his adventures then.  

I'm on the first page of posters whose usernames begin with "S."


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It wasn't that long.  Just had four quotes on it



It was long.  It took up like half the screen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, those're the kinda people that were easy to push aside.  KO posts though, so he might be a challenge to keep under me



... No, not really.  You have the highest ppd, remember?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm on the first page of posters whose usernames begin with "S."



I'm number 2 for J's!  Then again, number 1 is #5 on the boards and has one more digit than I do.    I thought it was cool when I hit that number 2 spot anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... No, not really.  You have the highest ppd, remember?



 Well he did take a while to surpass because he was moving at a noticeable rate.  And I'm not high enough above him that when I go to sleep I might not wake up and see that I'm back on Page 2 

Plus I'm going on vacation this weekend, so I won't have a chance to solidify the lead


----------



## Jdvn1

So, maybe, you'll need another day of posting when you get back to surpass him again.  I doubt it'll be a challenge.  I'm just waiting for you to fly by _me_.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So, maybe, you'll need another day of posting when you get back to surpass him again.  I doubt it'll be a challenge.  I'm just waiting for you to fly by _me_.



 That'll be hard--I'm like 700+ posts behind you and I get a job starting on Monday--that'll be a _huge_ hit to my postcount.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That'll be hard--I'm like 700+ posts behind you and I get a job starting on Monday--that'll be a _huge_ hit to my postcount.



 I have faith in you.    It may take a little while, but my posting rate has dropped a lot too.

Where are you working/what are you doing?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have faith in you.    It may take a little while, but my posting rate has dropped a lot too.
> 
> Where are you working/what are you doing?



 Faculty job at the University of Maryland for the summer.  Then back to MIT in the Fall


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Faculty job at the University of Maryland for the summer.  Then back to MIT in the Fall



 Assisting with reserach?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Assisting with reserach?



 Doing some research as a faculty member, ya


----------



## Jdvn1

No reserach, then?  Inverting those two letters makes the word look _really_ weird.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No reserach, then?  Inverting those two letters makes the word look _really_ weird.



 No reserach, but at least some research


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No reserach, but at least some research



 I guess you'll have to make do, then.  If you're lucky, you'll do some reserach next summer.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess you'll have to make do, then.  If you're lucky, you'll do some reserach next summer.



 That reserach is just too hardcore.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No reserach, but at least some research



I make a mean reserach. Good luck with the job. Can we start calling you Professor?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I make a mean reserach. Good luck with the job. Can we start calling you Professor?



 That'd be cool, though I'm not a professor yet


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That reserach is just too hardcore.



 ph34r teh reserach


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I make a mean reserach. Good luck with the job. Can we start calling you Professor?



Yeah, how do you make it?  Do you use brown sugar for the glaze?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That'd be cool, though I'm not a professor yet



 Professor Arden?  Doctor Arden?

Nope, can't get used to it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Professor Arden?  Doctor Arden?
> 
> Nope, can't get used to it.



 My dad is a doctor, so I can get used to it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My dad is a doctor, so I can get used to it.



 Do you call your dad Doctor Arden?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you call your dad Doctor Arden?



 No.  I use his real name.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  I use his real name.



 Aww, real names aren't any fun.  I just use "dad" anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, real names aren't any fun.  I just use "dad" anyway.



 That gets confusing because then when my mother uses "Dad" it could mean her father or mine.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That gets confusing because then when my mother uses "Dad" it could mean her father or mine.



 I don't have to worry about that, my parents' fathers are dead, and when they were alive they were in another country.  

Oh well.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, how do you make it?  Do you use brown sugar for the glaze?



half brown sugar, half confectioner's


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That'd be cool, though I'm not a professor yet



But, you're a faculty member. Don't they give you a cool title?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't have to worry about that, my parents' fathers are dead, and when they were alive they were in another country.
> 
> Oh well.



 Ah, I see.  Well I've got one grandparent alive on each side still.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> half brown sugar, half confectioner's
> But, you're a faculty member. Don't they give you a cool title?



 I don't think so.  Just "Faculty Member"  Darn.  Maybe I'll get to be a Doctor once I get my doctorate.  That'd be cool!


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> half brown sugar, half confectioner's



*writes that down*  Consider your recipe stolen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.  Well I've got one grandparent alive on each side still.



 And they're around often enough to cause confusion by the word 'dad'?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And they're around often enough to cause confusion by the word 'dad'?



 My mother's father lives quite nearby and appears rather often.  So ya.  It is enough to cause confusion.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I refer to my dad as "Hey You!" or "You with the hat!" or something...who needs real names anyway?


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, I'm pretty tired.  Going to bed.  C'y'all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm pretty tired.  Going to bed.  C'y'all.



 G'night Joy Division.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Night, think of flames for me!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Night, think of flames for me!



 G'night.  ::thinks of flames::


----------



## Steve Jung

Goodnight. I bid you all adieu as well.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Wimps!  You're all a pack of wimps!  And I am jealous cause you Can sleep dang it!  Night everybody else but me....  *pouts*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Wimps!  You're all a pack of wimps!  And I am jealous cause you Can sleep dang it!  Night everybody else but me....  *pouts*



 I'm still awake.  I thought you weren't though


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Nope, insomnia remember?  Who needs sleep when I can sit here and have nothing to do?  Hehehe...so you think I should try making up a good character for one of the PbP games since I sit around so much at night and would post constantly then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Nope, insomnia remember?  Who needs sleep when I can sit here and have nothing to do?  Hehehe...so you think I should try making up a good character for one of the PbP games since I sit around so much at night and would post constantly then?



 That'd be cool.  Try it out


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah I think I will have to otherwise I will never understand what is being talked about in this thread...and never make it past page 45 I think.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah I think I will have to otherwise I will never understand what is being talked about in this thread...and never make it past page 45 I think.



 Cool.  You can either make an LEW character and hope, or look in the Talking the Talk forum for one that's recruiting, or pop in and bother one of the GMs who is gullible like me or Isida, both of whom I've seen make new games on player request when asked nicely


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aw...you mean I have to be nice?!?!  That's no fun!  Hehehe...I will probably try hanging out in LEW for awhile to see if my character idea generates any interest and what kinds of basic things are vaguely expected in gaming in general around here...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aw...you mean I have to be nice?!?!  That's no fun!  Hehehe...I will probably try hanging out in LEW for awhile to see if my character idea generates any interest and what kinds of basic things are vaguely expected in gaming in general around here...



 That's always cool...though LEW isn't exactly typical.  Basically what happens there is you submit a character, then eventually they OK her and you go to a tavern thread and talk to the other characters for a while in character, then eventually you find an adventure.

Most games though, you find a game that looks cool in Talking the Talk and is recruiting, then you post to ask for a spot, and then you just make a character and play


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Me thinks this hivemind will be locked soon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Me thinks this hivemind will be locked soon.



 Maybe.  Maybe


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> I'm posting here less because there's less happening here.  Kemrain used to post here all the time to alleviate the humdrum of Kemrain's job.



Kemrain's job is still humdrum. Don't get Kemrain wrong. It's mostly about other things. Kemrain agrees with PKitty, for the most part. Lots of posts without content isn't good. What defines content is another matter.  Kemrain's still here.

- Kemrain the Still Here.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Her job?  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?



Thank you, Rysti. JDiv should know better!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Her?!  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?
> 
> - Jdvn1



Better late than never, JDiv.

- Kemrain the Highly Amused.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  Especially considering Jdvn1, Kemrain's champion, has stooped so low
> 
> In other news, soon I will be on page 1.  Probably today




Rystil, the college student on summer vacation with no life=lots of postings.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would if someone else had said it.
> 
> [edit] Boobs I mean...
> 
> And I appreciated when you said it earlier!    It was funny.





 

Especially when I mentioned it was in reference to the "boob tube" which TV had so very much become.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Jeez, Rystil.  Steve's a skeleton.  He's not into disgusting zombies.  Blech.





Takes the word "bone" to a whole new level of gutteriness.....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Takes the word "bone" to a whole new level of gutteriness.....



 That hurts my soul! Great job. Deliciously vulgar.

- Kemrain the Ouchey.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Rystil, the college student on summer vacation with no life=lots of postings.



 I definitely have a life.  I can just post really quickly when I'm not doing other things.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Page 9 and the poster above me hasn't posted in 2 years.




Last I checked (last night), I was near the bottom of page 5.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I definitely have a life.  I can just post really quickly when I'm not doing other things.



 Which is often.

6,655 posts since February.

No life!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Ooh, I'm almost on page 6! w00t!

- Kemrain the Posteriffic.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Which is often.
> 
> 6,655 posts since February.
> 
> No life!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 6655 posts = 3327.5 minutes = around 55 hours.  in over 3 months, that means about half an hour a day and you could do it*

*Note, this assumes maximum posting speed


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I definitely have a life.....




.... on ENWorld.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Wimps!  You're all a pack of wimps!  And I am jealous cause you Can sleep dang it!  Night everybody else but me....  *pouts*




I guess it's time to whock yourself upside the head with that ball bat then.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Nope, insomnia remember?  Who needs sleep when I can sit here and have nothing to do?  Hehehe...so you think I should try making up a good character for one of the PbP games since I sit around so much at night and would post constantly then?




Maybe you should find another insomniac to play PbP with then.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Kemrain's job is still humdrum. Don't get Kemrain wrong. It's mostly about other things. Kemrain agrees with PKitty, for the most part. Lots of posts without content isn't good. What defines content is another matter.  Kemrain's still here.
> 
> - Kemrain the Still Here.




Hey! Our posts had content!!! Maybe not two scoops of raisins in every box of Raisin Bran content! But it was there!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> .... on ENWorld.



 You're just mad because I knocked you down to page 2


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hey! Our posts had content!!! Maybe not two scoops of raisins in every box of Raisin Bran content! But it was there!!



 Mmm. Raisins... Crunchey content-ey goodness.



Spoiler



You're usually pretty good, K'Trava. Usually. We're all guilty of it, so dont' feel too bad. Besides, did I name names?!



- Kemrain the Munchey.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're just mad because I knocked you down to page 2



This, too, shall pass.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> This, too, shall pass.



Next stop, page 3?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn-1 said:
			
		

> Next stop, page 3?



I don't think so, Jdvn-1.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> This, too, shall pass.



 We'll see.  I think you'll pass Isida before you pass me though


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I don't think so, Jdvn-1.



 Battle of the Superneutrals!!

- Kemrain the Bored Enough to Watch That.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Battle of the Superneutrals!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Bored Enough to Watch That.



 There can be only one Superneutral!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There can be only one Superneutral!



Yeah! Hear that, Jaydween?

Shouldn't we change threads?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah! Hear that, Jaydween?
> 
> Shouldn't we change threads?



 Nah, this one is still fun.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There can be only one Superneutral!



 Yes! And He or She or Sie or It will rule over the Neutral Planet, who's Capital city is Neutropolis and who's Major exports include mood rings, grey clothing and beige alert sirens.

- Kemrain the Neurotic Neutral.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I don't think so, Jdvn-1.



From Page 1 to Page 2, I think you've been going the wrong direction KO2.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn(-1) said:
			
		

> From Page 1 to Page 2, I think you've been going the wrong direction KO2.



*Beheads Jdvn(-1)*

*Waits for Jdvn(-2)*


----------



## Jdvn1

You can't take on the Jdvn army from that range!  You're on an entirely different page!

Speaking of which, did you intentionally call me Jdvn100 before?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You can't take on the Jdvn army from that range! You're on an entirely different page!
> 
> Speaking of which, did you intentionally call me Jdvn100 before?



KO2 is the Highlander now, he can behead as many Jdvnclones as he wants


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> KO2 is the Highlander now, he can behead as many Jdvnclones as he wants



 Highlander means nothing here.  He's not the Highposter, you see.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You can't take on the Jdvn army from that range!  You're on an entirely different page!
> 
> Speaking of which, did you intentionally call me Jdvn100 before?



Who? Me? When? Where?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Highlander means nothing here.  He's not the Highposter, you see.



 Way to rub it in! JDiv, you're *mean*. I'm glad I'm on [b[your[/b] side.

- Kemrain the *Un[/b[able to Close Any[/b[ Tags Tonight.*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Who? Me? When? Where?



 I thought you may have been thinking of my email address and typed in accidentally...

You haven't even begun to discover all the Jdvn's, though.


> Way to rub it in! JDiv, you're mean. I'm glad I'm on [b[your[/b] side.
> 
> - Kemrain the *Un[/b[able to Close Any[/b[ Tags Tonight.*



*What?  Crothian is the Highposter.*


----------



## Kemrain

w00t! I'm on page 6! Bwahaha!

- Kemrian the Overreacting.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought you may have been thinking of my email address and typed in accidentally...
> 
> You haven't even begun to discover all the Jdvn's, though.
> What?  Crothian is the Highposter.




Everything I do has a purpose, Jdvn[font=&quot]π.[/font]


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Everything I do has a purpose, Jdvn[font=&quot]π.[/font]



 Yes, I expect you to rally all the posters on page 2 to try to overrun page 1.

I'm preparing for it, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Jdvn[font=&quot]π.[/font]



 Cute!

- Kemrain the Wishing Sie Thought of That.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I expect you to rally all the posters on page 2 to try to overrun page 1.
> 
> I'm preparing for it, though.



Perrfect!!

*Activates Gene Code Duplicator Destructor to destroy all JdvnClones*

Juahaha! <<--Superneutral Victory Laugh


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Perrfect!!
> 
> *Activates Gene Code Duplicator Destructor to destroy all JdvnClones*
> 
> Juahaha! <<--Superneutral Victory Laugh



 Careful...soon Zap Brannigan is going to crash a ship directly into DOOP Headquarters on the Neutral homeworld!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Cute!
> 
> - Kemrain the Wishing Sie Thought of That.



 Yes, there's also Jdvne, Jdvn_i_, Jdvn1(infinity) (since I don't recall how to do the sign), etc...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Careful...soon Zap Brannigan is going to crash a ship directly into DOOP Headquarters on the Neutral homeworld!



 Finally, someone gets my references!

- Kemrain the Joyus!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Perrfect!!
> 
> *Activates Gene Code Duplicator Destructor to destroy all JdvnClones*
> 
> Juahaha! <<--Superneutral Victory Laugh



 Perfect!

*activates Destructor Mirror, which alters the effect -- I've set it to destroy Knights!*

And now that you're using J's in your 'victory', I have an in for taking over your Fortress of Doom (that's my pet name for it)!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Finally, someone gets my references!
> 
> - Kemrain the Joyus!



 I got it the first time, but didn't comment because ENWorld has slooooooooooooooooowed down so much for me right now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I got it the first time, but didn't comment because ENWorld has slooooooooooooooooowed down so much for me right now.



 Ditto.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Perfect!
> 
> *activates Destructor Mirror, which alters the effect -- I've set it to destroy Knights!*
> 
> And now that you're using J's in your 'victory', I have an in for taking over your Fortress of Doom (that's my pet name for it)!



Everything is going according to plan!

*activates Destructor Mirror Duplicator, doubling the effect, choosing Jdvns as the target, as well as Name Pre-Reconstructor, setting Jdvn's name to Kdvn, and dons the Destructor Protector Suit*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Everything is going according to plan!
> 
> *activates Destructor Mirror Duplicator, doubling the effect, choosing Jdvns as the target, as well as Name Pre-Reconstructor, setting Jdvn's name to Kdvn, and dons the Destructor Protector Suit*



 I thought that device wouldn't have been completed for another six months!

*has all Jdvn's sidestep the blast*

Thank goodness we had _Protection from Destructors_ up.

*throws a wrench into the Destructor, disabling it*


----------



## Knight Otu

A wrench? My plans won't fall to a wrench!

*Fires up Super Anti-Clone-omat*

But at least the name changer went through! Kuahaha!


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> A wrench? My plans won't fall to a wrench!
> 
> *Fires up Super Anti-Clone-omat*
> 
> But at least the name changer went through! Kuahaha!



 You mean this name changer? *holding up the power cable sie just tripped over and pulled out ofthe socket*  Oops...

- Kemrain the Sooo Clumsy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Super Anti-Clone-omat?  Is that like a laundromat?  Are you trying to clean my clones?  I think an umbrella is all I need against that.

And didn't you know?  The J is an inherent part of all Jdvn's.  If you try to change the J's to K's, they revert back to J's by definition.

You can to take the Jdvn out of a J (subset) but you can't take the J out of the Jdvn.  

Edit: Then again, if it wasn't plugged in in the first place... Kemrain wins.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You mean this name changer? *holding up the power cable sie just tripped over and pulled out ofthe socket* Oops...




Well, that would explain a few things...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Super Anti-Clone-omat? Is that like a laundromat? Are you trying to clean my clones? I think an umbrella is all I need against that.



Sort of. I have successfully cleaned the world of all JdvnClones. Kuahaha! You are alone now...


...well, you also have Kemrain on your side, as well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sort of. I have successfully cleaned the world of all JdvnClones. Kuahaha! You are alone now...
> 
> 
> ...well, you also have Kemrain on your side, as well.



 The nice thing about clones is that you can always make more.  You may have gotten rid of some clones, but you haven't gotten rid of the Clone Factory.


----------



## Knight Otu

*Click*


*Boom**Boom**Booom*


Sorry, which clone factory, or backup clone factory?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The nice thing about clones is that you can always make more.  You may have gotten rid of some clones, but you haven't gotten rid of the Clone Factory.



Uh, JDiv.. I, uh, I kinda lost the clone factories.. I don't remember where I put them...

- Kemrain the Whispery.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Click*
> 
> 
> *Boom**Boom**Booom*
> 
> 
> Sorry, which clone factory, or backup clone factory?





			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Uh, JDiv.. I, uh, I kinda lost the clone factory.. I don't remember where I put it...
> 
> - Kemrain the Whispery.



Then what did KO2 just blow up...?

No matter.  My Superneutral Backup Factory is so perfectly hidden that you couldn't destroy it without destroying the planet, and yourself (and your loved ones) in the process!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then what did KO2 just blow up...?
> 
> No matter.  My Superneutral Backup Factory is so perfectly hidden that you couldn't destroy it without destroying the planet, and yourself (and your loved ones) in the process!



 But why do we want a factory that makes more Superneutrals?

- Kemrain the confused.

I think he blew up one of *his* factories. I remember moving some detinators a while back, as I wasn't sure where they came from. Inventory showed them as being spare, so I put them to use.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But why do we want a factory that makes more Superneutrals?
> 
> - Kemrain the confused.
> 
> I think he blew up one of *his* factories. I remember moving some detinators a while back, as I wasn't sure where they came from. Inventory showed them as being spare, so I put them to use.



 Nono, it's _owned_ by a Superneutral -- me.  It's named after-- nevermind.  Just go with it.

He had factories?  So he blew up his own blowy-upy things and can't blow-up anymore?  Good work.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nono, it's _owned_ by a Superneutral -- me.  It's named after-- nevermind.  Just go with it.
> 
> He had factories?  So he blew up his own blowy-upy things and can't blow-up anymore?  Good work.



Check, boss.

So what's up next? Angcuru is starting the game soon. Excitedness!

- Kemrain the Excited Superlackey.


----------



## Knight Otu

Humm, nope, not my factories... Anyone miss any factories?


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Humm, nope, not my factories... Anyone miss any factories?



....Oops.

- Kemrain the Slinking Away Quietly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Rystil Arden
> I got it the first time, but didn't comment because ENWorld has slooooooooooooooooowed down so much for me right now.






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ditto.




Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ....Oops.
> 
> - Kemrain the Slinking Away Quietly.



 Well, that was a fun bout of mindless destruction.

Any neat SW PbP stories so far, Kemrain?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, that was a fun bout of mindless destruction.
> 
> Any neat SW PbP stories so far, Kemrain?



 Not *yet*. Angcuru is probably typing up the first post now. Wickedly excited. I get to play Starwarsey Goodness! Hooray!

- Kemrian the K'Cited.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not *yet*. Angcuru is probably typing up the first post now. Wickedly excited. I get to play Starwarsey Goodness! Hooray!
> 
> - Kemrian the K'Cited.



 What's your character, then?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hey!  Who blew up my baseball bat of sleeping wackieness factory!  Lucy yous gots som splannen to do!  *shakes fist in the air violently*


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hey!  Who blew up my baseball bat of sleeping wackieness factory!  Lucy yous gots som splannen to do!  *shakes fist in the air violently*



 Not me!  *points at KO2*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hey!  Who blew up my baseball bat of sleeping wackieness factory!  Lucy yous gots som splannen to do!  *shakes fist in the air violently*





Now you know just why you can't sleep... they blew up your ball bat factory.  
Stupid males!     

They will now know the true meaning of the Bitch Side of the Force!!!


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hey!  Who blew up my baseball bat of sleeping wackieness factory!  Lucy yous gots som splannen to do!  *shakes fist in the air violently*



I needed the toothpicks. Sorry.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I needed the toothpicks. Sorry.




are you building a bridge?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now you know just why you can't sleep... they blew up your ball bat factory.
> Stupid males!
> 
> They will now know the true meaning of the Bitch Side of the Force!!!




Yes...and they shall know the all enhanced Overtired Psychopath Bitch Side of the Force to the truest extent of it's meaning!  My mercy shall die, and my anger shall know no bounds!  Muahahahaha...*cough, hack*...hahahaaaaaaa....


----------



## Steve Jung

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> are you building a bridge?



Nah. A catapult.


----------



## Greylock

A catapult! Haha!


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi Greylock. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Greylock

Hello, Steve. I am fine.





How are you?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil is an evil GM.

Thank goodness my character is ranged.


----------



## Steve Jung

Greylock said:
			
		

> Hello, Steve. I am fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you?



Not bad. I started DMing again today. Set my group against The Ghost Tower of Inverness.

Jdvn1, How is Rystil evil?


----------



## Jdvn1

We're a low level party (I think levels go from 1-3).  We're fighting two gray renders (CR 8 each).  To be fair, we had the option to instead fight the 10 hobgoblins (who, I'm sure, are not base hobgoblins either).

We're travelling along a forest and see these two groups fighting.  In their midst is a small, scared child.  What are we supposed to do?  We have to help.  A lot of us are good.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ouch that is rough. So what are the hobgoblins doing?


----------



## Jdvn1

The hobgoblins were fighting the gray renders.  Why, we have no clue; we just happened upon the two groups fighting with the child in the middle.  We're just interested in saving the child.


----------



## Steve Jung

can someone run in and grab the child? Probably not, the attacks of opportunity would be a killer.


----------



## Jdvn1

We have someone with Ride by Attack or whatever that's running to get the child... and no AoO.  In the meanwhile (since we can't know how that's going to go but it can't be well), we're going to try to distract the gray renders.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hmm. Good luck with the plan. I'm going to head off now. Goodnight.


----------



## Jdvn1

... As I finish up my ice cream.  I made ice cream!  Two flavors!  Chocolate and Olive Oil!  Woo!

G'night, SJ.

Edit: This is where I got the idea from...
http://www.amateurgourmet.com/the_amateur_gourmet/2004/12/ohhhhhh_olive_o.html


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Okay, that sounds horrible...you'll have to let me know though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Okay, that sounds horrible...you'll have to let me know though.



 But the site says it's soo good!


----------



## Dinkeldog

Closing this one--please move on to the next.


----------

